# Tiffany KEYS collection thread



## butterfly36029

Hey all, I was reading in a Spanish magazine about a Tiffany collection called "Keys" but I"ve never heard about it...of course I went online and I can't find it at their website...is this out yet? am I completely lost? I already searched the TPF but can't find anything...I like what I see in the magazine!


----------



## kathyinjapan

This is all I can find so far


----------



## butterfly36029

did you find it a tiffanys? I am really liking those keys...I've always liked keys!!!!! 

anyone else? please! TIA!


----------



## aquablueness

awwww, another great collection that i like. gosh darn, i actually like EVERYTHING that tiffany's comes out with. i like keys 2, 3, 4 and 5. in all actuality, i could only really afford key number 4 right now..hehehe


----------



## Junkenpo

oooooo!  i like those!  I like key #4 & #6....  i wonder if you can get just the key, or if it has to come w/the necklace. ....


----------



## chelsae

Oh! Those are so cute!!


----------



## ayla

Love these, they are adorable !


----------



## Kellybag

Funny, keys must be a trend coming because I have seen at least a dozen people recently wearing necklaces with keys on them.


----------



## Phillyfan

I like #4 the best!


----------



## butterfly36029

They probably are a trend now...do any of you know when they are coming out?


----------



## ahertz

I love these! I totally need one!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I like 4 and 5! Very cute!


----------



## restricter

I did a Google search and found the press release (http://press.tiffany.com/News/NewsItem.aspx?ID=3).  Apparently, it's only available at "select" Tiffany's.  Meanwhile, the whole collection is up on the UK website.


----------



## butterfly36029

cool!!! thanks restricter! I am loving the keys!! good thing I am going to London soonnnnnn!!!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

jessica biel has one already





http://www.peoplestylewatch.com/people/stylewatch/gallery/0,,20178816_20572763,00.html


----------



## margaritaxmix

Wow. I'm in love.


----------



## butterfly36029

welcome to the club!


----------



## lacherig

I've been obsessing over this collection since I saw it in a magazine a couple of months ago. I hope it makes its online debut soon!


----------



## Junkenpo

these are a LOT better than the wearing-keys trend that happened around the late 80s.... remember janet/rhythm nation?


----------



## butterfly36029

I looked at them at the UK Tiffany site and they have one or two that are like 80-90 pounds!


----------



## Rhose

I saw them at the Brisbane store today. They weren't on display but they had some in stock. I love the 4th one in that picture and tried it on. It's AUD$1,650 without a chain. Not bad considering it's quite large - there's a lot of gold there. 

It's preeeetty and I want it, but I'm worried it's a bit too trendy and statement-ish and that I won't get much wear out of it over the years. Considering how large it is there are only so many outfits/tops you can wear it with and look good. Hmmm, but I want it.


----------



## digby723

I love #5! I wonder if these would be a lot bigger than I am thinking that they will be though...I really hate large jewlery


----------



## Rhose

^ Number 4 was about 2.5 inches long, if that helps you visualise. They're lovely but I reckon they'd be prettier if they were smaller. Take away any clunk factor.

ETA: just looking at the collection on the UK website - there are plenty of mini ones too. 

http://uk.tiffany.com/Shopping/Cate...ewPaged-c+573050-s+2-r+-t+-ri+-ni+1-x+-pu+-f+


----------



## leboudoir

oooo im lovin this!! but i didnt see this today at the store too  wouldnt mind that diamond one lol!!


----------



## charleston-mom

I think they will stay in style forever.  I actually remember people wearing jeweled keys back in the 1960s and 1970s when I was in grade school and high school.  It's pretty classic.  I guess I always think of one of my favorite movies ("The Secret Garden") when I see key jewelry.


----------



## butterfly36029

I don't think it will go out of style...and I also think there are some small and cheap ones available....! if someone buys one..post please!!


----------



## greenpixie

These are gorgeous.  I think I need one!


----------



## muggles

I called Tiffany's and was told within the next 2 weeks they would be available online!Of course I want one!!!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

muggles said:


> I called Tiffany's and was told within the next 2 weeks they would be available online!Of course I want one!!!


 
yah!!


----------



## Dottsy

Yes they are out there.  Call the Tiffany and Co. toll free number to order.  I bought a  sterling crown key with a 24 inch chain and love it!


----------



## yslalice

i like most of them, but one design looks way too much like the h stern key. otherwise, i really like them. it also reminds me of the secret garden.


----------



## louis4life

Oooohhh, they are gorgeous!!


----------



## kylienarak

Kellybag said:


> Funny, keys must be a trend coming because I have seen at least a dozen people recently wearing necklaces with keys on them.


 
Exactly my thought! My sis got the key necklace from Juicy Couture...LOL
But the Tiffany ones r so much cutterrrrrrrrrrr...omg


----------



## Greenstar

Hi,
Try the english web site for tiffeny they have them-the collection is beautiful


----------



## hfxshopgirl

they're up on the US and CDN websites!


----------



## Junkenpo

I was in a boutique yesterday & they were arranging a new display with the keys!  Some of them seemed a little big, but there was one smaller one I liked.


----------



## butterfly36029

I saw them in London...they rock!


----------



## sab_angel

very nice! does anyone kno how much they are?


----------



## schadenfreude

Aw crap.... I need another key necklace like a hole in the head but these are cute!!! I like to layer two long necklaces with different keys so maybe I'll just add one of these to the collection.....


----------



## Candice0985

does anyone here have pics of them IRL yet? im contemplating going to bloor street tomorrow and getting the silver 1.25 inch key with 18 inch chain.... im just wondering how this would sit?


----------



## Junkenpo

ooh... i finally noticed the tiffany usa site had them up.... i think my fave is the 18k white gold heart with diamonds, the li'l 1inch one...... with either the plain yg or the sterling one the one i'm most likely to buy. .  i need a charm for my platinum chain, so maybe this is it!


----------



## mjlover1977

Love these.
Can not afford these.
Sigh.


----------



## everything posh

great, this was the last thing I needed to see! I have to see them IRL. They really look so pretty and romantic


----------



## Candice0985

I just bought one I'm a horrible person lol....


----------



## Junkenpo

^^^okay now share some pics!


----------



## Candice0985

I'm gonna take some pics tonight promise!! I bought the small oval pendant most of the pendants are HUGE!!  this size is just right and its my first tiffanys purchase so of course I'm going to put it on a thread because its a new experience for me lol


----------



## Candice0985

I bought the Tiffany Oval keys SS pendant after seeing them on the Canadian Tiffanys website! I went to the Bloor St. store to check them out and they are gorgeous but most of them are absolutely HUGE! the small oval is the one I bought and its 1.25 inches long and has an 18 inch chain. I was very tempted by the gold and almost got that one...thankfully my complexion looks better with SS or rose gold


----------



## margaritaxmix

Wow, I love it - so simple and gorgeous.


----------



## everything posh

Perfect size, it looks great!


----------



## Junkenpo

now that is very cute!!

i agree with the size thing... when i saw the ones our boutique had out i thought most were a little too large, but the smaller ones were delicate & feminine!  i'm considering the heart ss or yg, or maybe one of each! lol  a 1incher & a 1.25

i'm surprised the site  didn't show  a rose gold key or a simple platinum.


----------



## ahertz

Finally some pictures of these keys!! Yours is so cute!

Candice, what do you think about one of the larger silver keys on a 32" chain? Would it look cool?


----------



## mjlover1977

Love love love it!


----------



## butterfly36029

love it!


----------



## little LV lover

Very pretty!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

love it! adorable!!!  i can't wait to see the larger ones on the longer chains, i really like oversized look.


----------



## ChiChi143

Very cute, congrats!


----------



## ayla

Oooh love it ! Thanks for posting a modelling pic !


----------



## Candice0985

ahertz said:


> Finally some pictures of these keys!! Yours is so cute!
> 
> Candice, what do you think about one of the larger silver keys on a 32" chain? Would it look cool?


 
I tried a larger "vintage" key with the 32 inch chain but for me it just doesnt sit right, it was right on my chest whereas I would prefer it to be above or below! but I think depending on the person it could look really good....but it is way chunkier then the one that I bought.


----------



## Candice0985

Junkenpo said:


> now that is very cute!!
> 
> i agree with the size thing... when i saw the ones our boutique had out i thought most were a little too large, but the smaller ones were delicate & feminine! i'm considering the heart ss or yg, or maybe one of each! lol a 1incher & a 1.25
> 
> i'm surprised the site didn't show a rose gold key or a simple platinum.


 
I know I would love a simple rose gold one...the SA said maybe in the future depending how the line does they might do a RG...but the platinum and diamonds ones were absolutely to die for OMFG! the small hearts one was the other one I was debating between because they are the perfect size...I loved the Vintage one but it only comes in 2 inches or bigger wayyy to big for my taste...but the style was gorgeous.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

It's very pretty!
I love key & padlock jewelry.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## materialgurl

so nice... im going to check out their site right now..


----------



## peace43

I love it!!!  It's a perfect size!!!  Congrats!!  Thx for giving the measurements.  It's such a cute piece!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

It's so cute! Love it.


----------



## howardu09

lovely....


----------



## Candice0985

Thanks everyone for your kind comments! I've only had it for a day but i've already had people asking me where I got it!! this is my first tiffany piece and I can see why its addictive lol I've been thinking about the gold key..I wish it looked good on me because the colour was amazing, im almost tempted to go back and get that one too


----------



## ahertz

Candice0985 said:


> I tried a larger "vintage" key with the 32 inch chain but for me it just doesnt sit right, it was right on my chest whereas I would prefer it to be above or below! but I think depending on the person it could look really good....but it is way chunkier then the one that I bought.



Thanks for this...I have a really big chest and usually like 36" or even 42" chains so maybe it's worth just buying the key and finding another chain.  Congrats again on your purchase!


----------



## Candice0985

Ahertz- theres a few different lengths and thicknesses aswell...it might be worth it to try a few on with the charm and see what suits you


----------



## sab_angel

My best friend & I were looking at these yesterday and decided which ones we want to get! It nice to be able to see them in real size! ty!!

looks very nice on u!


----------



## ahertz

Candice0985 said:


> Ahertz- theres a few different lengths and thicknesses aswell...it might be worth it to try a few on with the charm and see what suits you



You'd think that since I'm four blocks from one Tiffany store and about eight from another that I could get my bu** into one and try the keys on! But no, I'm lazy and was planning on ordering it online.   Maybe this weekend...


----------



## chaotic

wow, i love it! i've never seen it before.


----------



## Candice0985

"You'd think that since I'm four blocks from one Tiffany store and about eight from another that I could get my bu** into one and try the keys on! But no, I'm lazy and was planning on ordering it online.  Maybe this weekend..."


hahaha no excuse when it comes to pretty shiny things!!...now if it was groceries or picking up the dry cleaning now that calls for laziness I was going to order it online because...again I was being lazy, but I'm glad I went to the store and just tried them on because once I did I realised just how big the one I was going to order was!! and then there's the hassle of returning them!!


----------



## butterfly36029

Love it, congratulations! I started the other thread and I love those keys!!!


----------



## aquablueness

This is so cute, and i think that's the perfect size on you and i'm glad that you were able to figure out that SS and Rose Gold looks the best on you. I'm sure the gold key is amazing too....oh gosshh!


----------



## aquablueness

schadenfreude said:


> Aw crap.... *I need another key necklace like a hole in the head* but these are cute!!! I like to layer two long necklaces with different keys so maybe I'll just add one of these to the collection.....


----------



## mineko

it's so delicate and pretty and it looks perfect on you! congrats!! i really like the keys collection..can't wait to check it out in person~


----------



## chaz

That is so pretty!! Congratulations,you've got great taste too!!


----------



## sab_angel

so gorgeous!


----------



## Candice0985

chaz said:


> That is so pretty!! Congratulations,you've got great taste too!!


 
Thanks Chaz!! thats a compliment coming from you; you have amazing taste!


----------



## surfergirljen

So pretty!!! I really love it and IMHO the size is just perfect! May I ask how much CND it was (am a Torontonian too!)


----------



## Candice0985

i'll msg you


----------



## muggles

I love it! Looks great on you!


----------



## niseixtenshi

Lovely! Now - you'll have to alternate it between your rose gold LK necklace!


----------



## Candice0985

niseixtenshi said:


> Lovely! Now - you'll have to alternate it between your rose gold LK necklace!


 
haha oh no what shall I do! I'm sure they'll both get lots and lots of use...I was thinking maybe I could layer them? but then I'm already thinking of getting the gold key to layer the two...oh I'm so bad lol
are you still rockin your RG LK necklace?


----------



## niseixtenshi

Candice0985 said:


> haha oh no what shall I do! I'm sure they'll both get lots and lots of use...I was thinking maybe I could layer them? but then I'm already thinking of getting the gold key to layer the two...oh I'm so bad lol
> are you still rockin your RG LK necklace?



Yes, actually I am! I wear it at least 3 times a week.  Yeah, layering might work. They're both simple enough.


----------



## sweet8684girl

It's very pretty on you.


----------



## Candice0985

niseixtenshi said:


> Yes, actually I am! I wear it at least 3 times a week.  Yeah, layering might work. They're both simple enough.


  I love mine too, I'm always going back to it!


----------



## ahertz

Candice0985 said:


> hahaha no excuse when it comes to pretty shiny things!!...now if it was groceries or picking up the dry cleaning now that calls for laziness I was going to order it online because...again I was being lazy, but I'm glad I went to the store and just tried them on because once I did I realised just how big the one I was going to order was!! and then there's the hassle of returning them!!



Thanks for the extra push, Candice! I went to the BH store on Saturday and got the large crown key in silver with a 36" chain.


----------



## Candice0985

ahertz said:


> Thanks for the extra push, Candice! I went to the BH store on Saturday and got the large crown key in silver with a 36" chain.


 ooh I cant wait to see it!...btw I was starting to regret not getting the bigger oval key, I felt like it wasn't making the statement I wanted so i went back and returned the small for the bigger oval pendant and now thats im used to the size I love it


----------



## ahertz

^^ Must see new pictures! 

Here's a quick pic of mine from my phone. I can totally see layering this with smaller keys and wearing it also on a shorter chain. Maybe a black cord?  My favorite IRL was the quatrefoil but I just didn't have the funds right now...


----------



## Candice0985

ohhh I love it!! I was looking at that one too I love that your wearing it longer! I have my 2.5 inch oval on an 18 inch chain so that it sits just above my chest i'll take pics (im procrastinating on my last essay lol)


----------



## Candice0985

here's the extra large oval pendant


----------



## ahertz

It looks great in that size on the short chain!  I may have to try that tomorrow...


----------



## xoxo_chanel

can someone post a link please?
thankyou!


----------



## Candice0985

here you go http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Category.aspx?cid=573050&mcat=148204&hppromo=HPCG10


----------



## Candice0985

I just realised in the first pic I'm kinda cross eyed...must be because im looking at the camera haha


----------



## hfxshopgirl

ahertz said:


> ^^ Must see new pictures!
> 
> Here's a quick pic of mine from my phone. I can totally see layering this with smaller keys and wearing it also on a shorter chain. Maybe a black cord? My favorite IRL was the quatrefoil but I just didn't have the funds right now...


 
love it!!!  perfect size!  i can't wait to get one too!  think i'll pick one up for my bday in a few weeks.


----------



## ahertz

^^ Thank you!


----------



## sab_angel

love it ! ty for the pics!


----------



## niseixtenshi

My bf bought the TIffany heart key 'mini' pendant for my birthday.  I  it!! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## luvhautecouture

thats very cute!!  Is it platinum or sterling silver?


----------



## niseixtenshi

Thank you luvhaute. It's sterling silver on my own white gold chain.


----------



## Junkenpo

so cute!  that's exactly the style (with the heart) and size I'd pick out for myself!  your BF did good!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

very cute!!


----------



## peace43

Very cute!!  I love the key collection!!


----------



## bextasy

nice! congrats


----------



## ayla

Oooh it's adorable, congrats !


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

LOOKS GREAT ON YA...congrats


----------



## Kitsunegrl

It's so pretty!
Happy Birthday!


----------



## Candice0985

Very pretty!!


----------



## Cates

What a wonderful gift--very cute!


----------



## ahertz

Yay! Another member of our new "key club"


----------



## So_in_LVoe

that looks GREAT on u..i want a pendant from the key collection but duno which to choose!


----------



## sweet8684girl

Thanks for sharing...I love it!


----------



## chaotic

i love it! it's so pretty!


----------



## niseixtenshi

So_in_LVoe said:


> that looks GREAT on u..i want a pendant from the key collection but duno which to choose!



Thank you so much! They're all so cute...such a hard decision!! 

Everyone: Thank you!!


----------



## Valerka

my new addition, 18K gold key with clover cut out on 18" 18K link chain...keys are sold separately or with chains...key itself is $1000 and 18" chain is $225...looks beautiful layered...


----------



## Valerka

18K gold clover key with 18" 18K chain


----------



## niseixtenshi

I can now join the Tiffany's key club! Here is my sterling silver 'mini' heart pendant (1"). I have it on a non-Tiffany white gold necklace since I seem to be sensitive to silver chains. The pendant alone is only $100.


----------



## niseixtenshi

Valerka said:


> my new addition, 18K gold key with clover cut out on 18" 18K link chain...keys are sold separately or with chains...key itself is $1000 and 18" chain is $225...looks beautiful layered...



gorgeous!


----------



## Candice0985

Valerka said:


> 18K gold clover key with 18" 18K chain


 
I love the quatrefoil its sooo gorgeous! and it looks really good on the oval chain, as ahertz already said welcome to the keys club! haha


----------



## Junkenpo

valerka & nisei... great pendants!!!  love the variety!


----------



## butterfly36029

wow nisei and valerka, congratulations! nice keys!!


----------



## Pink_Swish

Soo cute, funnily enough your one is the exact one i want for my birthday! Its so dainty and pretty!


----------



## surfergirljen

Awww that is SO sweet! I love that one too and the size is perfect for you, congrats!!! NOTHING like a little blue box... sigh...


----------



## wannabelyn

i can't wait to see more pictures! gorgeous!


----------



## Barlow

Beautiful! Perfect for everyday too


----------



## duckyluv

*Congrats, it is beautiful!*


----------



## duckyluv

so neat! I want one!


----------



## tokikat8

WOW!!! Im in love!!! Those are TOO freaking cute!!
Super romantic and dreamy too- like what could the key unlock??? 

  *gushing**


----------



## ahertz

Not a great picture, but you can see that I'm wearing my crown key long on the thicker chain.


----------



## butterfly36029

ahertz! that's a niceee key and it's big!


----------



## wild child

I just found out about this collection tonight. They're so pretty. I don't own any Tiffany pieces yet but I definitely want one of these. I can't wait to check them out in person.


----------



## ReRe

Gotta get one, have always loved antique keys, have bought some for decoration in my house.  Why didn't I think of this....


----------



## peace43

This thread was a bad influence on me!!  I just bought the small silver key - plain style.  It was $125 USD.  Luckily, I already have a few Tiffany chains from other pendants in various sizes, so I didn't have to buy another chain.


----------



## peace43

Very pretty!!  The Keys collection is wonderful!!


----------



## butterfly36029

peace43, post pics! and congratulations!!!


----------



## mjlover1977

congrats!! and happy b'day ... i have a feeling ill be hinting for one of these for christmas


----------



## Cheryl

I LOVE the heart key.. i told DH i want it for my bday.. I want it on a longer chain so I can layer it with my shorter tiffany necklaces!


----------



## ame

LOL it would figure that the ones I like are several thousand.


----------



## sab_angel

love it, its so pretty


----------



## sab_angel

There are so many nice ones! 

My SO just bought me the heart key with a diamond on it, its TDF! I can't wait for it to arrive!!


----------



## butterfly36029

post pics when you get it!


----------



## mink

My DH just bought me my dream Tiffany Key...  the Fleur de Lis!  It is the pendant in the first picture as well as on the model on the shorter chain. I've been going through an extraordinarily tough time recently and he wanted to cheer me up.  We picked it out together but I'm having some second thoughts... it's my first major piece of fashion jewelry (the only other jewelry I wear is my e-ring/wedding ring and simple diamond studs) so I want to make sure I pick one I'd wear a lot as well as can wear forever (i.e. not just a passing trend).

I currently have it on the thin 18" platinum chain, but I'm wondering if that's an awkward length. I've seen different keys on other TPFers in this length and it looks fantastic, but somehow with the diamonds I'm not sure if it's quite right. The model has it on the 16" and it looks really good (albeit more formal).  I'm also wondering whether it would look better on a much longer chain - 20 or 24" (like the longer length on the model) so that it looks more casual.  What do you think?

My other dilemma is that I also had the choice of getting the Crown Key & the smaller Vintage Oval Key instead of the Fleur de Lis (shown together in the last picture), as the overall price is comparable.  I love the look and it looks more casual so I'd probably wear it more.  With the two keys I also have more flexibility (I could wear them individually). I would probably get this on the thicker white gold link chain and wear them on the same chain.

In the end I selected the Fleur de Lis because it is the "ultimate" key and this is what I'd still want 5, 10 years from now, but maybe this is thinking way too hard about it?

What do you think?  Any opinions would be much appreciated - thank you very much!


----------



## BigBagLady

IMHO, it's probably not something that will be "in" forever.  If you love it, then it doesn't matter whether it's trendy or not.


----------



## Phillyfan

It is beautiful but I also don't see it as a "forever" piece.


----------



## gabz

If ur looking for something more classic y not try diamonds by the yard or an open heart


----------



## evekitti

You could always pass it to your kids when they turn 21. Or is that no longer the practice?


----------



## jan228

Yes it does look awkward on such a short chain. This is also a very trendy piece, so it will look dated once Tiffany gets rid of the line.


----------



## mink

Thanks ladies... I guess it really is trendier than I thought. *Sigh* I normally would never pay so much for something like this, but I don't know what it is about these particular pieces - I'm just loving them!  My DH agrees with you and says that if I love it I shouldn't worry so much about the "forever" - that I should enjoy it as much as I can and store it away or pass it down later on when the time comes.

That having been said, I thought it over and definitely want to keep the key (or keys) rather than buying something else.  Which look do you think works better - the one vs. the two (keeping in mind they're different keys), and on which length/type of chain? I'm 30 if that helps at all...

Thanks again!


----------



## gabz

I prefer the one as for length try a couple diff chains and c what suits u best


----------



## jan228

mink said:


> Thanks ladies... I guess it really is trendier than I thought. *Sigh* I normally would never pay so much for something like this, but I don't know what it is about these particular pieces - I'm just loving them!  My DH agrees with you and says that if I love it I shouldn't worry so much about the "forever" - that I should enjoy it as much as I can and store it away or pass it down later on when the time comes.
> 
> That having been said, I thought it over and definitely want to keep the key (or keys) rather than buying something else.  Which look do you think works better - the one vs. the two (keeping in mind they're different keys), and on which length/type of chain? I'm 30 if that helps at all...
> 
> Thanks again!



If you love it, and you can rock it, then it will always be in style-- you're style. It's funny, but I was actually looking for a key/heart lock pendant before Tiffany even announced their key line. 

I would prefer one key (2 looks like you're a walking ad) on a longer length, since they are quite large. The one in the picture looks like a 16" chain and very short. I think you should go 20" or so. The longer chain on the model looks good.


----------



## luvednotspoiled

im not sure how big the diamonds are, but if you wear two of them together, on the same chain, wouldnt that ding the diamonds?   I saw them a couple weeks ago and when I tried them on I thought the longer chain looked the best, on me at least!  

Haha but then again I'm crazy and made up a story about myself back in the day keeping my locker key around my neck and I kept it on a long chain so i can just take it off over my head and open my box of jewels haha


----------



## ULTRALUXE

Personally, I think the Fleur de Lis key can be that timeless piece you're looking for.  Key necklaces have always been around and always will be, but the look that's in right now (simple design, large, long chain, layered) is a trend.  Just my $.02.


----------



## bextasy

i like the one


----------



## ULTRALUXE

Ok, now I'm more confused than before.  I have been obsessing over these for a few days, and decided on the small oval one.  But then I realized just how tiny it was and started leaning toward the big one.  And then I read some of the opinions on this site which made me think the big one would just be clunky.  And then I see here how awesome the big one looks...and I'M SO CONFUSED!!!!!  

In my perfect, imaginary world, I would get both the large oval one and the mini Tiffany Blue one.  I think.  Maybe.  It would be nice to be near a store to try them on!


----------



## Candice0985

ULTRALUXE said:


> Ok, now I'm more confused than before. I have been obsessing over these for a few days, and decided on the small oval one. But then I realized just how tiny it was and started leaning toward the big one. And then I read some of the opinions on this site which made me think the big one would just be clunky. And then I see here how awesome the big one looks...and I'M SO CONFUSED!!!!!
> 
> In my perfect, imaginary world, I would get both the large oval one and the mini Tiffany Blue one. I think. Maybe. It would be nice to be near a store to try them on!


 ULTRALUXE, I know how you feel! I originally bought the small oval key and then decided it was too small and got lost on me, so I upgraded to the large oval key with an 18 inch chain and i absolutely love it! I even layer it with other necklaces and it looks really good because the key is so simple.
today im wearing it with a 16inch judith ripka turquoise and diamond necklace.


----------



## Candice0985

I think you should keep the fleur de lis, its gorgeous and as jan228 said who cares if it's trendy make it your own!  personally I dont think just because it's a new design its "trendy" it's platinum and diamonds so that automatically makes it a forever piece IMHO. I wear my large oval key on an 18inch chain and its perfect for me because its right above my chest not on, and is still long enough to layer other necklaces if I want. Enjoy your beautiful key


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I think that a key design is pretty classic.  It may be "trendy" now but is a look that has been around forever.  I think the one you picked out is really nice.  
Depending on the size of the bail, you could use a strand of small pearls with it too.  I bet it would be stunning.


----------



## ULTRALUXE

Candice0985 said:


> ULTRALUXE, I know how you feel! I originally bought the small oval key and then decided it was too small and got lost on me, so I upgraded to the large oval key with an 18 inch chain and i absolutely love it! I even layer it with other necklaces and it looks really good because the key is so simple.
> today im wearing it with a 16inch judith ripka turquoise and diamond necklace.



That combination sounds divine!  The turquoise (or the Tiffany Blue color) really goes with the feel of the collection--creative but mysterious and a little regal, IMO.  

I'm kind of astounded by how versatile this collection is IRL--If you bought two sizes and a variety of chain lengths, you could have every look from quaint to hipster to eclectic/creative.  

Sorry.  I'm starting to drive myself crazy with obsessiveness.  :shame:


----------



## surfergirljen

It's sooooo sweet!!! I love their silver... sigh!


----------



## surfergirljen

mink said:


> My DH just bought me my dream Tiffany Key...  the Fleur de Lis!  It is the pendant in the first picture as well as on the model on the shorter chain. I've been going through an extraordinarily tough time recently and he wanted to cheer me up.  We picked it out together but I'm having some second thoughts... it's my first major piece of fashion jewelry (the only other jewelry I wear is my e-ring/wedding ring and simple diamond studs) so I want to make sure I pick one I'd wear a lot as well as can wear forever (i.e. not just a passing trend).
> 
> I currently have it on the thin 18" platinum chain, but I'm wondering if that's an awkward length. I've seen different keys on other TPFers in this length and it looks fantastic, but somehow with the diamonds I'm not sure if it's quite right. The model has it on the 16" and it looks really good (albeit more formal).  I'm also wondering whether it would look better on a much longer chain - 20 or 24" (like the longer length on the model) so that it looks more casual.  What do you think?
> 
> My other dilemma is that I also had the choice of getting the Crown Key & the smaller Vintage Oval Key instead of the Fleur de Lis (shown together in the last picture), as the overall price is comparable.  I love the look and it looks more casual so I'd probably wear it more.  With the two keys I also have more flexibility (I could wear them individually). I would probably get this on the thicker white gold link chain and wear them on the same chain.
> 
> In the end I selected the Fleur de Lis because it is the "ultimate" key and this is what I'd still want 5, 10 years from now, but maybe this is thinking way too hard about it?
> 
> What do you think?  Any opinions would be much appreciated - thank you very much!



Here's my 2 cents worth! I think it's gorgeous and classy, and okay it might be "hot" right now but I think it'll always be a beautiful piece of jewelry!! 

Honestly I'm not a HUGE jewelry person - I have about 6 Tiffany's silver pieces under $500 and my wedding rings... but I recently fell in LOVE with the VCA alhambra line and I don't care how long it's fashionable, I LOVE it!! It was SO much more than I ever pictured myself buying to be honest but I bought THREE pieces (rather than one big one) and don't regret it for a second!  Anything like this will be lovely to pass down one day, and I agree with the above posts - if you LOVE it it can become YOUR signature piece... and so what if they're not as cool in 10 years? I bought the open heart Peretti necklace, wore it on my wedding day and even if they discontinue it I'll always LOVE it.  

As for the decision... if you have been in love with the Fleur De Lis one, then stick with it and get two chains for two different looks. I agree worn shorter it looks more formal... I have an "e" initial necklace (the larger one) from Tiffany's on about a 30 inch chain (maybe 28?) and loooove that look too! I get so many compliments when I wear it and it's definitely easier to rock it in a more casual way.

I think you made a great decision and I'd stick with it! Would it make you sad to take it back? Then keep it! I would rather buy something I'm in love with now than something "more classic" or boring and feel like I made the more "sensible" choice. Jewelry should be a good investment but it should also move you... you should LOVE it every time you put it on!


----------



## keodi

surfergirljen said:


> Here's my 2 cents worth! I think it's gorgeous and classy, and okay it might be "hot" right now but I think it'll always be a beautiful piece of jewelry!!
> 
> Honestly I'm not a HUGE jewelry person - I have about 6 Tiffany's silver pieces under $500 and my wedding rings... but I recently fell in LOVE with the VCA alhambra line and I don't care how long it's fashionable, I LOVE it!! It was SO much more than I ever pictured myself buying to be honest but I bought THREE pieces (rather than one big one) and don't regret it for a second! Anything like this will be lovely to pass down one day, and I agree with the above posts - *if you LOVE it it can become YOUR signature piece... and so what if they're not as cool in 10 years?* I bought the open heart Peretti necklace, wore it on my wedding day and even if they discontinue it I'll always LOVE it.
> 
> As for the decision... if you have been in love with the Fleur De Lis one, then stick with it and get two chains for two different looks. I agree worn shorter it looks more formal... I have an "e" initial necklace (the larger one) from Tiffany's on about a 30 inch chain (maybe 28?) and loooove that look too! I get so many compliments when I wear it and it's definitely easier to rock it in a more casual way.
> 
> *I think you made a great decision and I'd stick with it!* Would it make you sad to take it back? Then keep it! I would rather buy something I'm in love with now than something "more classic" or boring and feel like I made the more "sensible" choice. Jewelry should be a good investment but it should also move you... you should LOVE it every time you put it on!


surfergirljen,
excellent point, I say you should keep it if you love it. You should wear your jewelry not the other way around. I have always been into key necklaces even when there weren't in. I own an 18k gold key necklace I bought while vacationing in Italy a few years back and I always get compliments when I wear it.


----------



## Candice0985

ULTRALUXE said:


> That combination sounds divine! The turquoise (or the Tiffany Blue color) really goes with the feel of the collection--creative but mysterious and a little regal, IMO.
> 
> I'm kind of astounded by how versatile this collection is IRL--If you bought two sizes and a variety of chain lengths, you could have every look from quaint to hipster to eclectic/creative.
> 
> Sorry. I'm starting to drive myself crazy with obsessiveness. :shame:


hahaha no worries thats how I am too when I want something...I DREAM about it lol
this is the necklace im layering it with


----------



## Barlow

Beautiful!!


----------



## ULTRALUXE

Candice0985 said:


> this is the necklace im layering it with
> View attachment 739591



Omg, that is so regal!!!  I absolutely love it.


----------



## keodi

I just my SS tiffany and Co Key pent from the keys collection mine has a diamond on it and it's on an 18" chain. retail was $200.00. I love it


----------



## keodi

Candice0985, I love your layering necklace! I just purchased my tiffany heart key pendant with a diamond, I love it!


----------



## Candice0985

keodi said:


> Candice0985, I love your layering necklace! I just purchased my tiffany heart key pendant with a diamond, I love it!


 thanks Keodi, I would love to see pics of your key, I didn't see that one when I was in tiffanys...I saw in online but IRL pics would be great!


----------



## keodi

Candice0985 said:


> thanks Keodi, I would love to see pics of your key, I didn't see that one when I was in tiffanys...I saw in online but IRL pics would be great!


 
pics coming right up!


----------



## rubyjuls

^ keodi, that one is really pretty.  I was thinking I'd like either this one or the small blue enamel one.  Any chance you can take a modeling picture for us?


----------



## butterfly36029

congratulations! really nice the key with a diamond!!


----------



## icklemia

keodi, the ss diamond pendant looks lovely, id love to see a modeling pick, i cant decide between that one and the small gold oval key, i've not got a store near me to go see them


----------



## fashion16

yes, please post modeling pics!


----------



## cocobella

I just bought the SS Crown Key on the 24 inch Oval chain...Love it!!!


----------



## butterfly36029

cocobella! do post pictures!! wohoo!!


----------



## ellacoach

cocobella please post pics! I want one of these so bad!


----------



## cocobella

Ok, I will post them soon!


----------



## cocobella

Here you go


----------



## schadenfreude

^^^ Cute!! This thread is bad influence on me too...


----------



## butterfly36029

cocobella, I like and it's nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cheryl

^^ Very pretty cocobella, I love it!


----------



## muggles

*very nice! love the Tiffany keys!*


----------



## ellacoach

cocobella that looks gorgeous on you! And makes me want one even more!!!


----------



## cocobella

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## una

How nice of your DH, I hope it cheered you up from whatever was bothering you.   I hope you kept that key, I think it looks nice.  I think it looks especially nice on the 16" chain.  As for being trendy, I personally don't think you should worry about that.  It's a good piece of jewellery.


----------



## ellacoach

I actually think this could be a very timeless piece of jewelry! I think it's gorgeous and you should keep it. I do prefer it on a longer chain though! 

I'm dying for one of these keys!


----------



## barcreperie

I think you should keep what you have.  If I recall, you have the 18" chain.  To me, the key looks too big on the model to be on a 16" chain.  On an 18" chain, you can still highlight the key against your chest with the right neckline top.  If you go longer than that, it may get visually lost in your clothing unless you're wearing a solid color top with no buttons or other ornamentation.  I think you made the perfect choice in both the key and the 18" chain.


----------



## glamgirl84

I agree with others who have said that the key design is a classic look! I got a small key pendant about 5 years ago before it was "trendy" and always got compliments on it. Now I'm hoping to get a Tiffany key pendant to replace it (I lost it a few months ago). If you really are worried about it being timeless maybe you should go for one of the smaller keys (that way the design isn't as out there and might be less trendy looking)- but really, I think you could wear what you have for years and years to come.


----------



## icklemia

thanks for posting a pic cocobella, it looks great. Think i may have to wait till i can to a tiffanys store now to choose, as i like them all!


----------



## Luccibag

Its beautiful.  Its Tiffany and its diamonds so it will never be out of style!  If and when Tiffany discontinues it, all the more special it will be.


----------



## Lec8504

^ agree

If i could have it my way I would have one of the ones with the diamonds all over it! OP you are a lucky girl 

I'm so excited because my bf is hinting that he'll get me one of the diamond Keys pendant for our aniversary, but that's like a full month away.  I don't know if i can wait that long lol


----------



## DreamingBeauty

I really like both that Fleur de lis and Crown key, I think both are classic if you love them, and I don't even like Tiffany jewelry, but these don't scream Tiffany to me.  They look more like vintage or Victorian jewelry.  I totally got my key necklace out after seeing these and now I want to wear it tomorrow!  I would only get one key, I don't really like the look of multiples together.  I believe they are both an inch and a half long, so it comes down to which one you prefer and how you feel about the prices.  

As for chain length, I saw that you can buy them w/o the chain which is what I would probably do and then just put it on a chain you already have or you could buy a few chains of different sizes elsewhere for the same price as that one chain from Tiffany's.  Another option would be buying the shorter chain and then adding an extender to the back to make it different sizes.  I do not think the key is too large for the 16'' chain, I measured my key for comparison and it is the same size as the ones you posted and it is on a 16'' chain with an up to 3.5'' extender.  Mine looks great on the short and longer lengths depending on what I wear it with.  Some necklines look better with a 16'' chain, some tops are not low cut enough to accomodate the 18'' and it competes.  So I would figure out a way to have a little more versatility with chain length, either using chains you already own, buying multiple lengths, or using an extender.


----------



## charleston-mom

I bought the crown key on an oval link chain yesterday morning, but ended up returning it yesterday afternoon.  It's big and the size was just awkward for me.  I'm really petite and I also felt that although I had it on a 20 inch chain, it just wasn't quite right.  I don't like it on a shorter chain because the key itself is so big, and I don't like it longer, and didn't like the mini keys, so I found this collection just didn't work for me.  I was disappointed.  It's gorgeous, but it's just a very awkward size.  I think if I had been bigger and taller, it would have been fine.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

cocobella said:


> I just bought the SS Crown Key on the 24 inch Oval chain...Love it!!!


 
i bought the same one!  i think the oval chain is the perfect one for the crown key.  love it!


----------



## aquablueness

YES, super bad influence thread...

I haven't seen this collection in person yet but DF saw them and thought the turquoise one looked great! i wonder what he's up to...

*cocobella*, one word, CUTE!


----------



## cocobella

Thank You ~The turquoise one is lovely!  It is pretty small though.  Would look great layered with another key even!


----------



## Faith

Love your key cocobella!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Cocobella- your key looks amazing, now I want one! Quick question, is your oval link chain white gold or ss? (I really like the chain) Thanks in advance!


----------



## daisydew

I really want a Tiffany key, and this makes me want one more!


----------



## barnurchin

Hi everyone, this is my first post!  I just purchased an 18K key pendant (the one that looks like a three leaf clover) with the 24 inch open link chain.  Now I'm thinking I should get the four leaf clover with the four small diamonds.  Both are pretty...any thoughts?


----------



## rubyjuls

^ The one you're thinking about is one of my favorites from this collection.  You're wanting to get that instead of the one you bought or are you thinking of wearing them together?


----------



## cocobella

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Cocobella- your key looks amazing, now I want one! Quick question, is your oval link chain white gold or ss? (I really like the chain) Thanks in advance!



Thanks! It's SS.


----------



## barnurchin

rubyjuls said:


> ^ The one you're thinking about is one of my favorites from this collection. You're wanting to get that instead of the one you bought or are you thinking of wearing them together?


 

I'm thinking of instead of the one I bought....would love to have both but that would really blow the budget!  I am a bit more casual of a person so I don't know if the one with the diamonds is a little more dressy.


----------



## rubyjuls

^ 
If it was me, I'd go with the one with diamonds (diamonds always make everything nicer imho).  They're not too big or overly flashy so I don't think they'd make it look too dressy.  Of course I guess it depends on the person, I wear diamonds all the time, even when I'm wearing something super casual.


----------



## jenniferf777

Hi everyone I have a question abou the 18k keys are solid or hollowed out? Is there a good weight to them? Thanks!


----------



## margaretr

I love vintage jewelry, and when I first saw the Tiffany ads for the keys, knew I had to purchase one.  Mink, if you love it, it doesn't matter what the trends are.  I just purchased the 18k quatrefoil key - I love it, and also purchased the 30 " chain -- I like to wear it long.  I also love the VCA alhambra collection, and think the quatrefoil key will look nice with my shorter VCA alhambra necklace, because they both have that clover in their designs.....well, wear it in good health!


----------



## HauteMama

I agree that it doesn't matter what the trends are as long as you love and treasure every piece of jewelry you buy. Key necklaces have been around for ages, and this is just a new interpretation of it, so they can be worn forever.

Because the fleur key is your "ultimate" you should definitely keep it. Go with what you love and not what seems like a better bargain. Because you love the one you chose, trading it in for two different ones would never be a better decision because you would miss the one you truly wanted.

I just bought an 18K yellow gold charm bracelet. Many people think charm bracelets are young or trendy or not a forever piece, but I have wanted one forever and I wanted it to be a quality piece. It isn't right for everyone, but it is right for ME, just like this key is right for YOU. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise!


----------



## surfergirljen

margaretr said:


> I love vintage jewelry, and when I first saw the Tiffany ads for the keys, knew I had to purchase one.  Mink, if you love it, it doesn't matter what the trends are.  I just purchased the 18k quatrefoil key - I love it, and also purchased the 30 " chain -- I like to wear it long.  I also love the VCA alhambra collection, and think the quatrefoil key will look nice with my shorter VCA alhambra necklace, because they both have that clover in their designs.....well, wear it in good health!



Ooh I thought of that when I saw the quatrafoil key too!! wld love to see a modeling pic!!


----------



## barnurchin

jenniferf777 said:


> Hi everyone I have a question abou the 18k keys are solid or hollowed out? Is there a good weight to them? Thanks!


 
They are solid. Pretty good weight...I wouldn't want it any heavier!


----------



## Bagsaremylife!

I have a Tiffany diamond key pendant that I purchased about 4yrs ago, and I love it!


----------



## HauteMama

^Were they doing keys before and I didn't see them? I thought their keys collection was new. Or maybe the collection is new and they did carry one or two key pendants before?


----------



## charleston-mom

I'm pretty sure the key collection is brand new.


----------



## Greenstar

The key pendant today is more of a style of yesterday than a fashion for tommorow:blink:
More a trend than classic

But still pretty:shame:


----------



## Lec8504

and I wanted to add that the keys pendant with diamonds will always be classic, whereas I can see the sterling silver keys be more trendy.  I mean when can diamonds be trendy?!


----------



## chelsae

I love the Tiffany keys collection, and I think every piece is fantastic. I think it can be a forever piece, if you still love it!


----------



## mistikat

I don't see this as trendy at all. Actually, I think it's quite pretty and the one you chose is wonderful. The most important thing is if it makes YOU happy. Who cares what other people think? When people ask me if they should buy a particular piece of jewellery (as in, is it going to hold value or is worth the price) I always ask them the same questions:
- do you like it?
- can you afford it?
- will you wear it?

Enjoy the necklace - it really is spectacular.


----------



## BagaholicAnon

OK, thanks to you Ladies, I went out and got a key pendant/chain for my Mother's Day gift!  My poor son almost keeled over when we walked into Tiffany's for my gift (he's only 15, no job), but I told him not to worry, he could just contribute whatever he was able to afford!

Originally, I wanted the silver oval key in the extra-large size, but it was just way too big (I'm 5'5", slim).  It only came in the small or XL, so I tried the vintage oval instead in the 2" size on a 16" chain (which is usually too short for me, but it worked really well with the size of the key), and fell in love!  I got it with the oval link chain.  

Thanks for the tip Ladies!!!


----------



## _bebee

I need your help guys! 

I'm stuck between choosing the oval key and the vintage oval key. I'm getting the charm in the largest size by the way, which is about 2inches long.

I like how the oval is so basic and cute, but the vintage is nice because theres more details to it. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## canyongirl

Hmmm.... I personally like vintage.


----------



## _bebee

Here are the pictures of both keys.

Left : Vintage Oval Key, 2   inches long
Right: Oval Key          , 2.5 inches long


----------



## peace43

I have the small version of the oval key (1.25 inches) and I love it.  But, now I want the vintage oval 2 inch and will buy a long chain.

I thought the large Tiffany keys were too big at first, but the 2 inch size is good compared to the 2.50 inch size.

I think you should go for the vintage oval key!!!  But what size chain do you plan to buy?  I like the oval link chain in maybe the 20 inch or 24 inch.


----------



## _bebee

peace43 said:


> I think you should go for the vintage oval key!!!  But what size chain do you plan to buy?  I like the oval link chain in maybe the 20 inch or 24 inch.




I'm just getting the charm by itself and putting on a 34" chain i already have


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I like the vintage oval.  It just has that "feel" to it.


----------



## HauteMama

I prefer the Vintage, but both are beautiful. I like key pendants. I'm considering getting the 18K key charm for a bracelet.


----------



## fashion16

vintage.


----------



## barcreperie

I vote vintage oval as well - it has more character to it, and captures that 'antique key' feel pretty well.


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

Both are gorgeous but I agree the vintage has alittle more character.
Vintage gets my vote!


----------



## callire

Vintage IMO!!


----------



## ULTRALUXE

At first I thought the oval was way too plain but its proportions have grown on me.  I'm getting the extra large oval for Mother's Day and the little one with the blue heart (or maybe the one with the little diamond) for my birthday so I can layer or alternate them.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

VINTAGE oval


----------



## ahertz

Vintage! Extra details on a large necklace is a good thing.


----------



## vhdos

The vintage has a bit more style, but they are both lovely.


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I went in looking for the oval, but it was way too large, 2.5".  The vintage oval in only 2" and it looked perfect, so that's the one I ended up with.  I got it with a 16" oval link chain.  I thought it'd be too short, since I usually wear 18", but with the size of the key, it looked really nice.  I'd go try both on if I were you, the XL oval is REALLY big!


----------



## yessica

Thinking of getting the ss Crown key (2.5inches long).  Really like the oval link chain, but not clear on what length... I am only 5'2... not really into the super short 16" length, but not sure what would look best for mostly casual dressing.

Thoughts???


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I looked at the 2.5" oval key and it's huge!  I ended up with the 2" vintage oval key.  I'm 5'5" and petite.  I got it with the oval chain 16".  I usually wear 18" chains but with the key it didn't seem too short.


----------



## bisbee

I agree - I ended up getting the vintage oval on the 24" chain - I wanted it long but not TOO long! And at 2", it's just right! I think it will look good on a velvet cord as well...


----------



## gapaholic13

vintage


----------



## R0lyaT390

vintage


----------



## ayla

I love the vintage ! I've been having some trouble deciding which one to pick as well !


----------



## sarasmith3269

I have a ss tiffany key charm, and EVERYONE keeps saying, "oh whats that key to?"  im just like, "uh.....its just a key".  Do people ask you this question too? how do you respond?


----------



## Greenstar

sarasmith3269 said:


> I have a ss tiffany key charm, and EVERYONE keeps saying, "oh whats that key to?" im just like, "uh.....its just a key". Do people ask you this question too? how do you respond?


 
A chastity belt!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^Lol.
But ugh, those questions are annoying...I frequently wear my Juicy Couture charms one at a time on a necklace. The one that gets the most questions is the popcorn box!
I've had SO many people ask me, "So what's the significance of popcorn?"
And I can't think of anything else to say but, "I just thought it was cute..."


----------



## Candice0985

haha ya i get this too, i have the large oval key, I tell people its the key to my future...usually with a raised eyebrow


----------



## Candice0985

sorry for the double post....but why does jewellery have to mean something? i would say probably 3/4 of my jewellery I bought just because its pretty not for significance.....


----------



## cheermom09

Candice0985 said:


> sorry for the double post....but why does jewellery have to mean something? i would say probably 3/4 of my jewellery I bought just because its pretty not for significance.....


 

I'm with you!  I buy something because I like it, not because it does something or has a significant meaning to me!


----------



## Jeneen

I agree - some stuff is just cute, kitchy, and fun! Or maybe a loved one gave it to you and it reminds you of them. I wear a ring with an animal on it every day and I sometimes get the sarcastic, "Is that your favorite animal or something?" I just brush it off and say it was a gift from someone special.


----------



## butterfly36029

Lol, that was soo funny!!


Greenstar said:


> A chastity belt!


 
Agree with the rest of the comments...jewelry is about us liking it not necesarily having a meaning to it...


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I always say "it's the key to my heart" since my kids got it for me for Mother's Day.  But I agree, it's an annoying question.


----------



## una

BagaholicAnon said:


> I always say "it's the key to my heart" since my kids got it for me for Mother's Day.  But I agree, it's an annoying question.



See people who have commented on mine seem to either refer to it as "the key to my heart" or they assume it was for my 21st birthday (it's traditional to give a key for 21st birthdays where I'm from, I don't know about elsewhere!).


----------



## xlana

The key to the question asker's mouth to make them shut up perhaps?


----------



## Junkenpo

^^that's neat!  

Y'know... it's just me, but  I don't think I'd ask "what's it for?"  Unless it were a friend of mine & i thought it might be xomething special because it's new.... it's just jewelry, right?

keys are too practical and symbolic to be "just" a key, i guess for some.


----------



## sab_angel

I recieved my key as a present from my SO, therefore i see it as a symbol of our love!  

side note, i dont really get asked what my key is for, i simply receive complements!


----------



## cocobella

Hahah that's so funny..everybody (mostly guys) ask me the same question...I usually answer with "it's the key to my heart"...It is getting annoying though


----------



## mjlover1977

its the key to my Tiffany vault (delivered with the straightest face, of course) ..


----------



## bang

Haha! well you could always make something up.. protect the magic!


----------



## angel_flame

I read this on Elle.com and this might make people stop and think (read in quotes) and stop asking!!! 

Tiffany & Co. is mining the archives for its new Tiffany Keys collection. The line includes 18-karat-gold and sterling silver talismans based on the companys original hand-carved keys, which were used to unlock keepsake boxes and steamer trunks. According to the storied brand, each one guards *a mysterious message for the key holder to know and the curious to imagine.*


----------



## ReRe

I like both and want to get one of each in different sizes.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

I got the oval one for graduation and I love it! It's a great size, IMO the other ones were too small.


----------



## Candice0985

I had the exact same dilemma! I went to the store wanting the vintage, and then tried on a few other styles and fell for the oval key. For me the vintage was beautiful but a little too old fashioned feeling for me, the oval feels a bit more modern with cleaner lines. Good luck deciding!


----------



## keodi

definately the vintage!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

vintage for sure!)


----------



## babevivtan

U have chosen.  Good choice, i like it


----------



## CJoy22

Vintage Oval Key


----------



## Jeneen

hmm - I can't decide either! I think the Oval is winning with me by a hair!


----------



## TylerDurden

Vintage here too!


----------



## butterfly36029

agree with everyone else...vintage!


----------



## mink

hello ladies ~ i know this is a bit belated but thank you so much for all the wonderful and insightful feedback!  i've been wearing the key quite often these days ~ it goes with a lot actually and i've gotten many compliments on it!  

interestingly, most people don't recognize right away that it's tiffany (even though i live in nyc where there are tiffany key ads at so many bus stops) so i guess it may not be as trendy as i had thought.  i love its vintagey deco look that still somehow goes with everything and feel that just the one is quite striking.  i've kept it on the 18 inch chain and though sometimes i wish it were slightly shorter when i wear a higher neckline, it's a good length that goes with most of my clothes.  though i may eventually also get a shorter chain with an extender as _dreamingbeauty _suggested for some more versatility (thanks for the suggestion!)

thanks again to everyone for helping me with the decision ~ i really really do love it!  

_bagaholicanon_ ~ hope you're enjoying your key as well!


----------



## ReRe

I bought the XL oval key today on a 30 inch beaded chain and I love it.  Wanted something that hung lower. Thought I wanted the vintage, but the oval won out.  Sure loved the white gold/platinum with diamonds.


----------



## one little bow.

The key is beautiful! Especially since someone special got it for you. I think the diamonds are incredible on it tooo!  I love the tiffany keys.


----------



## ReRe

If you are looking to buy a key I highly recommend going to a store and trying on different combinations. I bought the xl oval key with 30 inch beaded chain, not what I originally went it for.


----------



## ReRe

I bought the xl oval with 30 inch beaded chain.


----------



## PennyD2911

^^^^ *ReRe*
I purchased that same key and 30" chain. I also purchased the mini key Tiffany blue enamel heart and the mini heart with diamond key. My SA @ Tiffany says these are still HOT and selling very well. I purchased mine the last of April.
I am going to get another, probably the medium size. I decided to go with the SS, since I already have so much higher end diamond jewelry. The SS Keys really appealed to me, the price point was in a range to add to the collection more easily than the diamond Keys. Even though I LOVE the diamond ones!!!!!!!


----------



## ReRe

Your collection sounds great.  I'd like to have a couple in different sizes to wear together.


----------



## PennyD2911

I will try to post a pic tomorrow of the three keys on the 30" bead chain.
I love it!!


----------



## Litsa

Post soon please!  I have the crown key and am interested in the mini heart with blue enamel.  It's looks so cute online, but I haven't seen photos of anyone modeling it yet.


----------



## rajello

I love the tiffany keys.  I want one now!  I went in there the other day to try on celebration rings for my wedding ring (I have been married 8 years and don't have a wedding ring - my hubby said at the time I could get one later!) and instead I am actually considering getting the same key as you.  It beautiful and timeless.  The thing about trends is they come and go but real style is in how you wear something.  I have many pieces of jewelery that I have worn to death for a couple of years.  Put is away for a little while and then bring it out and wear it in a completely different way.  If in a couple of years you want a change you could get it thread with some pearls and wear it around your wrist.  It's a pendant and thus very versatile.  Enjoy it, it is stunning.


----------



## canyongirl

I think it's gorgeous.  My hubby just bought me the same key for my birthday.  It took my breath away.  He said he wanted to get me something that I could pass down to my daughter.  I think it's a timeless piece.


----------



## amnasaif

Keep it , I believe anything with diamonds is eternal, afterall daimonds are a girls best friend lol ... My boyfriend recently got me the tiffany gold heart key with 24" chain and trust me if the key is big the longer the chain the better it looks. While if it was small it would be fine with a shorter chain. If you love it really then stick to it.


----------



## Sass

I like the first key you purchased.

I'm not so keen on the short length necklance and the two together, i think just one and a lil longer necklace will look stunning and more importantly it sounds like it is your style.


----------



## Candice0985

I just bought the 30 inch oval chain for my large oval key, and it looks so good!! it makes a tonne of difference from a plain chain. The oval chain is really delicate and feminine and balances out the large key very well! I love that I can slip it over my head as well


----------



## Candice0985

ReRe said:


> If you are looking to buy a key I highly recommend going to a store and trying on different combinations. I bought the xl oval key with 30 inch beaded chain, not what I originally went it for.



I found the beaded chain in silver was a little too heavy IMO, whereas the gold version was tinier and very delicate. I ended up buying two chains for my oval key a plain silver 18 inch chain so its sits up higher and to switch it out a 30 inch oval chain which im loving!! very delicate and feminine, it offsets the bigger key nicely.

I would love to see if anyone else has bought new keys lately or how they have been wearing them?
PICS ANYONE?


----------



## Bethc

I have 2 keys, the WG heart and the larger WG with the clover cutout - I've been wearing them together on a WG oval link, I think 22".  I like them on the longer chain.  
Today, I added the YG lrg heart and a oval link yg 20", many different options with the 3 keys and 2 different chains.

Also, I asked if there were more styles coming... He said Rose gold!!  Sometime before Xmas, I can't wait to see them.


----------



## ahertz

Candice0985 said:


> I just bought the 30 inch oval chain for my large oval key, and it looks so good!! it makes a tonne of difference from a plain chain. The oval chain is really delicate and feminine and balances out the large key very well! I love that I can slip it over my head as well



I agree with this. I also have the 30" oval chain, but with the large crown key.


----------



## Candice0985

Ahertz, I showed my sister your picture of your key...and she was drooling!! lol she want's that one soooo bad


----------



## ahertz

^^ Awww...I'm glad she likes it!  I wear it several times a week.


----------



## neverenoughbags

ahertz said:


> I agree with this. I also have the 30" oval chain, but with the large crown key.


 
I have the large crown key in silver wi the 30" oval chain too...present from hubby....looks great alone or with a shorter pendant too....


----------



## Candice0985

neverenoughbags said:


> I have the large crown key in silver wi the 30" oval chain too...present from hubby....looks great alone or with a shorter pendant too....


I know I love doing this too, I layer it with mixed metals, i"ll wear a pink gold medallion, or my 18k yellow gold dbty which is 16 inches.


----------



## ahertz

^^ I haven't tried that yet. I'm always afraid I'm going to make a big knot! Maybe I'll try it tonight...


----------



## neverenoughbags

dbty?   What is that?


----------



## ahertz

DBTY= diamonds by the yard


----------



## canyongirl

I loooooooooove all your keys girls!!!  

Hubby got me the Tiffany WG Floral Diamond Pendant for my birthday.


----------



## Candice0985

So I just found out Tiffany is releasing some new styles of keys for the holiday season, they are absolutely gorgeous!! these styles each retail for 2,250 USD....


	

		
			
		

		
	
 I cant wait to see these IRL!


----------



## ahertz

Wow...love the deco look with the sapphires added!


----------



## peace43

Candice0985 said:


> So I just found out Tiffany is releasing some new styles of keys for the holiday season, they are absolutely gorgeous!! these styles each retail for 2,250 USD....
> View attachment 855924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait to see these IRL!



Very pretty!!!  Do you know if Tiffany will release new sterling silver key designs as well for the holidays?


----------



## NurseAnn

Candice0985 said:


> So I just found out Tiffany is releasing some new styles of keys for the holiday season, they are absolutely gorgeous!! these styles each retail for 2,250 USD....
> View attachment 855924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait to see these IRL!


 
Where do you get this sneak peak info?


----------



## Candice0985

Peace: I don't know about the sterling line,  I hope they do something with sterling in a deco-ish design too!!!
Nurseann: My SA told me about the new designs and thejewelsnob is doing a preview for the new tiffany holiday collection, so that's where I found the pic


----------



## nelicquele

keodi said:


> pics coming right up!



That is gorgeous. I didn't see those when I went to the Tiffany store today, I might have to ask them next time. 



> Any chance you can take a modeling picture for us?



I agree. I would love to see a modeling pic of the heart key with diamond too! That one is too gorgeous!

I did buy the heart enamel and open heart key (both mini size). Saw them on display and I knew I had to get them. They were so adorable!!


----------



## Candice0985

Nelicquele those are so pretty together!! I love them, how long is the chain that you wear them on?


----------



## PinkKitty2

I just got the vintage yesterday (2" sterling) and I loooove!  I got it with a little heavier chain ($70) that I don't see on the website.  I don't know what it's called but I would describe it as "round-link" if that makes sense.

I stopped to get gas this morning and the casheir asked me if it was a tiffany key!  She got all exited about how beautiful it is and we had a little gabfest about jewlery.


----------



## sbnm

It is really gorgeous!


----------



## Summer Bree

My anniversary is later this month, and I've been looking for my gift... isn't that romantic! Lol!  I would like a piece from Tiffany's and I really like the Key collection.  As much as I would love gold and diamonds, we can't afford that right now, so I'm looking at the silver keys.  I'm petite, 5'2",thin, and 32.  I don't think that I want a mini key, as I am not really fond of dainty jewelry.  I don't want something so big, that it looks comical either.  Since it's my anniversary, I want something that I'll really treasure for a long time.  I really like the oval link chain and I think I may want a key in the 2 inch range.  I think that narrows it down to the large heart key and the vintage oval key.  I think I want to wear it longer (at least 18 inches, but maybe even longer)  What do you think?  Which key and what length chain?   (There is a possibility that I may get to go to Tiffany's on our short Anniversary trip, but I would really like to have an idea before I go.)

Also, since it's for my anniversary, do you think something else from Tiffany's would be better?  I'm fully open to suggestions!  Thanks!


----------



## GossipGirl27

Hmmm, as I'm basically you (petite, thin/average weight, 5'1 1/2'') I would maybe go with something a little smaller. Based on pictures I've seen, the 2-2.5 inch keys seem kind of big for women of our size. Then again, that's just my opinion. Perhaps one of the 1.5's? I don't know how much you want to spend, but there are some really lovely ones around that size.


----------



## Summer Bree

Thanks for your suggestions!  I really have to stay in the silver price range or possibly the gold small oval key.  The mini 1 inch keys just seem so tiny to me in pictures.  Now, I'm also thinking about the small oval with the 24 inch oval link chain in silver or the gold small oval with a chain I already have.  Leaning towards the silver.... I really want to be able to wear it long, but not have it disappear.  I guess that's why I was leaning towards a 2 inch.  How does the small oval look on a longer chain?  Anyone?  Thanks again!!!!


----------



## TylerDurden

I think the long chain stay looks really good. I like the look of the vintage key but since it's your anniversary you might want to go with the heart style. Also if you'll be wearing it long then the 2" size won't be too big at all.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

My stepson just gave his girlfriend a silver key.  It is the silver one with the heart top and small diamond in the heart.  I think it is classified as a mini and it doesn't seem too small at all.


----------



## ahertz

I have the crown key on the longer oval chain and I love it. I'm 5'10"...


----------



## Summer Bree

Thanks so much for all the advice!  I love the crown key, but I think it would be a bit big.  It's gorgeous though!!  I love the detail.  I've had too much time on my hands, and I was bored with a sick 2 year old, so I sketched up the different size keys. I held them up to get an idea of how they would look.  I'm sure I don't want the mini heart keys.  I have plenty of smaller pendants, and I just don't wear them.  I think I might wear them if I can layer them with a bigger key though.  I'm still trying to decide between the small oval, vintage oval, and the large heart.  I'm sorta leaning toward the small oval.  I'm not normally a "heart" kinda girl, but I like the detail and romantic idea of the heart key. Not sure .....


----------



## GossipGirl27

Just a quick FYI to everyone--they now have three of the keys (including the small oval) in ROSE GOLD! 

In that case, I would get the small oval. I don't really like the shape of the vintage one.


----------



## Summer Bree

I just saw that!!!!  Now I may want the rose gold small oval  
How do you think that would look on a silver or white gold chain?


----------



## GossipGirl27

Summer Bree said:


> I just saw that!!!!  Now I may want the rose gold small oval
> How do you think that would look on a silver or white gold chain?



I'm not a fan of mixing metals like that. I would stick with all rose gold or nothing.


----------



## Bethc

The rose gold ones are sooo pretty!


----------



## Bitten

I agree, don't mix your metals on this type of jewellery - the rose gold keys will look best on a rose gold chain.


----------



## Summer Bree

Yeah, I don't usually mix metals either, but I didn't see rose gold chains listed.  I don't have much rose gold, but I love it!  I have a rose gold ring that I put on a silver chain just to test, and it didn't look right.  I may just go with the silver, probably would go with more of my wardrobe.  I still can't decide on which key....
Would the small oval key look too small on the oval link chain?  I love the look of the oval link, but wonder if it needs at least a 2 inch key...
Thanks for the opinions.  I really appreciate it!


----------



## ReRe

I didn't see the rose gold when I got mine, but if you didn't see a rose gold chain, maybe put it on a silk cord.


----------



## Summer Bree

Thanks again for the suggestions!

Now, I'm thinking I may want a dbty necklace ... maybe I should just let DH decide what to get me, since I can't seem to make a decision!!!!


----------



## risingsun

Perhaps this will help.  Rose gold chains...

http://www.jewelbasket.com/rose-gold-jewelry.html


----------



## coconut32

Have you decided yet? I really want a Tiffany key and I can't decide, either. Like you, I am short and petite. My favourite is the oval key, but I'm afraid that 2.5 inches will be too big. I am thinking either the sterling silver mini oval (which I believe is 1.25 inches) on the 18 inch chain or the large oval key on a longer oval link chain. I really love the oval link chain, but I'm not sure if the mini would look right on it.


----------



## Summer Bree

^^^^^^^^

Haven't decided yet.... I really like the oval link chain too! I think that makes the Tiffany keys stand out from all the knock-offs I keep seeing online.  Also trying to decide if it's worth it to get a Tiffany key or if it's too trendy.  I have been reading threads about the quality of Tiffany going downhill.  Is it worth it to get a Tiffany piece, especially silver, just because it's "Tiffany's" ?  

I think that for me, the 2 1/2 inch key would be too big, so it's between the 1 1/4 and 2 inch.  I wish there was a lower priced 1 1/2.  That would probably be the most versatile size for us petite ladies!!!  I would love to see a picture of the small oval key on an oval link chain, in case someone has that combination.  I would also love to see the vintage oval and the 2 inch heart key on a longer chain.  I couldn't find action pictures of either one.....

I keep thinking that if I get one, I should wait and go to Tiffany's, just for the experience. I'm just not sure if we will get to go, and I'm not sure if they will have everything in stock.  I don't want to get pressured into something I don't want.  I also don't want ridicule for not buying a higher priced item. Maybe I should order online, and test them out at home.

Thanks for all the advice from everyone!  I really appreciate it! I'm not close to a Tiffany's store, and I don't see much Tiffany's jewelry on ladies in my area (Northern Indiana/Southern Michigan)  It helps to hear from those of you that have Tiffany's experience


----------



## GossipGirl27

If you go to a large enough Tiffany's, you should be able to find the pieces you want. The keys appear to be very popular, so I don't think you'll have a problem getting to see the ones you're interested in in person.


----------



## Summer Bree

This may be a very odd question, but is there some connection between the popularity of Key necklaces, and the movie "Twilight"?  I've been looking online, and it seems that there is.  I have not read the books or seen the movie.  Anyone know for sure?  Not to offend anyone, but I am not a fan, and don't want my anniversary present to be associated with vampires....

Feel free to laugh at me


----------



## NurseAnn

Summer Bree said:


> This may be a very odd question, but is there some connection between the popularity of Key necklaces, and the movie "Twilight"? I've been looking online, and it seems that there is. I have not read the books or seen the movie. Anyone know for sure? Not to offend anyone, but I am not a fan, and don't want my anniversary present to be associated with vampires....
> 
> Feel free to laugh at me


 
hrm that is an interesting question.  I read the Twilight books (not embarassed either ) and as far as I can remember there were no significant keys in either the movie or book...but it's been a while since I read them.  What made you think there was a connection?  The keys collection was released somewhat around the same time as the Twilight movie but that's all I can think of that they would have in common.


----------



## Summer Bree

Thanks for replying to the late night ramblings of my crazy self! I didn't think anyone would! LOL!  (I actually tried to delete it later, because I felt silly)  Thanks SO much though!!!

I've been sick and stuck in the house for over a week, and have had far too much time on my hands to sit around and surf.  I kept googling key necklaces to see what different sorts came up.  Several references came up to Twilight and referred to the main Character, Bella, as wearing a key necklace and a lock bracelet.  I asked, since I haven't read the series or watched the movie.  I thought there might be a reason that key necklaces were so popular, and just wondered what it was.  Since I want the necklace for my anniversary, I just want to make sure I get the right thing.  I figured that Tiffany wouldn't make them because of a movie, but when you want business, who knows? lol

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

I also luv the Tiffany Keys (diamond) but in my opinion they are way too expensive so I was looking at other online stores that I like and one in particular had some goregous keys at reasonable prices, DH ordered this one for me



http://shop.aracelyjewelry.com/collections/key-pendants

 they also have smaller ones that are 18kt white gold and diamonds for around $500... good luck!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

oops sorry forgot to add pic:shame:


----------



## Kim1980

canyongirl said:


> I loooooooooove all your keys girls!!!
> 
> Hubby got me the Tiffany WG Floral Diamond Pendant for my birthday.



PRETTY!!!! I love the length of your chain, is it 36in?


----------



## NurseAnn

Yesterday was my birthday and I went into the new concept Tiffany's that they opened up literally 5 minutes away from my home "just to look" and walked out with this. I love it and was glad to be convinced (mostly by Ahertz) into trusting the T&Co name again. So here it is my mini 18k heart key (1" long) on an 18" chain.












As a sidenote, if you live in the Seattle area and like Tiffany's you should definately check out this store because it's very different from every Tiffany's I've seen. Most of the pieces are in displays which are along all the walls with a few in the middle of the store. Underneath the displays are drawers that you are encouraged to open that have the jewelry right there for you to look at and pick up without having to ask a SA to go behind a counter to get (there actually are no counters for them to stand behind). I opened up a drawer that had my key, the 18k crown key with diamonds ($1500), and several others in that price range. I definately worked with a SA through the whole process but it was a very different experience.  There also isn't the usual intimidating man in a suit at the door at this location. Their insurance costs must be insane but it really is a nice concept.


----------



## R0lyaT390

i have the same one on the same chain 
i  it

it looks beautiful on you, too!!


----------



## ahertz

Welcome to our little club! You picked a gorgeous one and I LOVE the chain!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Beautiful choice!  
I think the idea of the store is very cool; the hidden security has to be terrific!


----------



## divadivine682

Well, happy birthday!! You chose a gorgeous key as your gift and it looks magnificent on you!!


----------



## Candice0985

Happy birthday!! enjoy your beautiful key!!!


----------



## elizat

Happy Birthday! I really like the key- it is very pretty on you.


----------



## BelleofBaubles

Yay key twin! I have the same one (on the same chain) but in SS. It's love and it looks fabulous on you!


----------



## ayla

Congrats, it's a really lovely piece !


----------



## BigBagLady

NurseAnn, I have the same key and love it too!  It looks great on you.  Can you tell me where this new Tiffany concept store is in Seattle?  I plan to go and check it out.


----------



## mommylovesbags

Love your key -- it looks very nice on you!  Thanks for the new Tiffany store report!


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

Gorgeous! Congrats and happy birthday! artyhat:


----------



## NurseAnn

ahertz said:


> Welcome to our little club! You picked a gorgeous one and I LOVE the chain!


 
Thanks again for the little nudge.  I looked at a picture of your key on the long chain from a while ago and it looked awesome on you.  I want to try a longer necklace like that someday but I'm afraid I can't pull it off.


----------



## NurseAnn

BigBagLady said:


> NurseAnn, I have the same key and love it too! It looks great on you. Can you tell me where this new Tiffany concept store is in Seattle? I plan to go and check it out.


 
Oh please do and tell me what you think about it.  It's at the University Village (by UW) across from Banana Republic.


----------



## Duck

Happy belated birthday, the necklace is beautiful!


----------



## Bethc

Happy Birthday!  

We're key twins!!


----------



## beljwl

Love it!! Congrats


----------



## NurseAnn

Bethc said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> We're key twins!!


 
Thanks!  I remember your keys.  I LOVE the Quatrefoil!!!  Did you ever end up getting a yellow gold one?  I'm just now starting to buy YG and really liking it.


----------



## butterfly36029

Congrats! love tiffany keys!!!!


----------



## Moonlight

Happy Birthday .. !!! 

Cute Key... I've been wanting one for ages but unfortunately our local Tiffany store don't have them in-stock!


----------



## NurseAnn

Thanks for the well wishes everybody.  At first I didn't know how I felt about the key collection (thought people would ask me if it opened anything.....which no one has) but it really grew on me.  I guess Tiffany's had a good response to it because my SA told me today that they are adding a new design and coming out with more of them in rose gold soon.  They already have mine in rose gold in the store and I was verrrrry tempted to swap out but held back.  They also plan on doing all of their styles of chains in rose gold and releasing them in November.  All the options are making my head spin.  I really love this collection and I'm glad that right now it's popular without being overdone.


----------



## shikki

So my birthday is coming up and after much hmmming and hawwing I decided I want to get the tiffany's keys collection.  My idea was to purchase 3 keys each in a different metal.  For eg.  THe heart key mini in rose gold with 18" chain...The quatrefoil or vintage oval in gold with either 20/24 " chain and either a SS or Plat( depending on DH's budget/ generousity) with either a 24/36" chain.  MY question is do you think this look will work or be too OTT.  I love the keys collection and am drooling everyday and really want more than one and this was the best idea I came up with to get a variety?  Please let me know what you think?


----------



## elle tee

That sounds like it would be a lot going on if you wore them all at one time.  Personally, for the $$ that would cost, I would rather get one of the keys with diamonds.  But, if you would wear them separately and not together, it would be fun to have a variety!


----------



## PinkKitty2

I would get 2 diff sizes/styles of the same color & put them on one chain. I have seen them displayed like this at tiffany's.  What would look really good in WG would be one plainer key & one more ornate key,imo.


----------



## TylerDurden

All of the above sound like really good ideas, I kind of like the idea of getting a diamond one for the price though.


----------



## TylerDurden

I was living in Sandpoint over the summer while they were building the new concept store but unfortunately I moved before I got a chance to see the end result. It sounds like a really neat concept. Unfortunately though their new stores do not handle repairs or cleaning so you have to have them send it out or go into a full-service store.


----------



## NurseAnn

TylerDurden said:


> I was living in Sandpoint over the summer while they were building the new concept store but unfortunately I moved before I got a chance to see the end result. It sounds like a really neat concept. Unfortunately though their new stores do not handle repairs or cleaning so you have to have them send it out or go into a full-service store.


 
Wow you and I were neighbors then!  I typically go to Bellevue because that's where I have a good relationship with a SA and I think I'll continue to go there because of that.  I doubt that they do in store repairs, though.


----------



## VuittonsLover

good luck with it.  its gorgeous.


----------



## CrystalDreams

I think two different metals would be the maximum I would go in terms of combinations. I'd either go with two sterling silver ones of two different sizes and of different styles, or one gold and one silver (or white gold if you're up for spending that much hehe), probably also of different sizes, though I'm trying to decide on that one myself...

Popped by Tiffanys yesterday and saw them displayed like that- I think I'm in love!


----------



## VuittonsLover

honestly.. i think 3 would be over kill.  

maybe on the same chain.. but 3 different chains and links.. reminds me of

me and my friends wearing too much gold in the 80s.


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

I like the look of mixed metals and layering chains, so I like the idea. I am wearing the titanium key on a 20" ball chain that I sometimes layer with my Lagos Key on a 36" in chain in sterling silver. It looks great together and I've gotten lots of compliments on it this week.


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

Oh, but I also think it would look great with all three on a longer 36" chain!


----------



## CrystalDreams

Opps just realised you were going to layer them- I meant two on the same chain 

Either way, please post pics once you get them! I'd love to see how you're wearing them.. I'm having such a hard time choosing two!


----------



## Candice0985

I have two keys, one large oval key on the oval link SS chain on a 30 inch chain and a small oval rose gold key on a 18 inch rose gold chain, I personally think it looks too much with both keys, but i have layered my rose gold key with my yellow gold dbty single pendant.


----------



## tillie46

I loved the key you picked out, and the chain looks great with it!


----------



## skyqueen

LOVE, love, the chain...really makes your key!


----------



## Jenny O

I have always loved the different designs. I haven't bought one yet tho!  But it's on my wish list!  Happy birthday!


----------



## Bethc

My collection has now grown to 4 keys.

I started with the large WG quadrafoil and the med WG heart, I wore them both on a WG chain
Then, I decided I needed a YG key, so I choose a large heart and a YG gold chain.   
I couldn't wear them all together, so I switched them back and forth.

Then, the RG keys came out, I bought the small RG heart.

I've been wearing the 3 hearts together - the lg YG, med WG, and the sm RG- all on the same chain.
I think it they work because they're all the same theme.


----------



## NurseAnn

Bethc said:


> My collection has now grown to 4 keys.
> 
> I started with the large WG quadrafoil and the med WG heart, I wore them both on a WG chain
> Then, I decided I needed a YG key, so I choose a large heart and a YG gold chain.
> I couldn't wear them all together, so I switched them back and forth.
> 
> Then, the RG keys came out, I bought the small RG heart.
> 
> I've been wearing the 3 hearts together - the lg YG, med WG, and the sm RG- all on the same chain.
> I think it they work because they're all the same theme.


 
Wow your collection sounds nice.  I'd love to see a picture of it that way!


----------



## DreamingBeauty

Personally I would not do tricolor, I think two tone gold/silver looks nice but the tricolor can look kind of cheap IMO.  If you like rose gold, just do that alone.


----------



## Orchidlady

I know I'm kinda late but I just got mine this evening and I am ecstatic . I ended up buying 2 key pendants actually. I like the idea of layering them so I bought the open heart 'mini' key charm and the blue heart 'mini' key charm, each for $100. The chain is an 18" non-Tiffany white gold chain, a gift from my dear mom.


----------



## CrystalDreams

Thank you so much for posting that Orchidlady!!

Your keys are gorgeous! I really want to get 2 to wear together as well.. but I am having such a hard time deciding which ones! the open heart mini key is definately on my list though!!


----------



## Classic Chic

i'm in too!  I had a hard time between quatrefoil and trefoil, love the diamond on quatrefoil, but also the simple elegant design of trefoil.  At the end, quatrefoil's diamond won, as I hope it can balance out some silver/white tone jewls i wear   Got it with 24 in oval link chain.  BB&B next door is having a massive sale due to closing, so I was able to pick up 3 18k box chains at an awesome price.  I plan to link them all with the key pendant as a long necklace


----------



## Orchidlady

*CrystalDreams*: you're very welcome, it's nothing, i'm glad you like them, let us know what you decide okay.

*Classic Chic*: your key is simply amazing, i really love it.

While i was there to purchase my two "mini" keys, i had a chance to try on the $11,500 2.25" platinum diamond petals key pendant on a 24" platinum diamond chain (the key itself is $6,500), and OMG, it's breath-taking. Of course I could not afford it but my SA was nice enough to let me try it on anyway .


----------



## aquablueness

^^ you must have felt like the queen w/that on! did it sparkle like mad crazy? wonderful patient SA you had :o)


----------



## Diz

Hi!  Love all the pictures!
I can't afford one of the diamond pendants at the moment but my SO is buying me a tiffany key as my gift.  Trying to decide between the rose gold heart key or rose gold oval key.  
I wear scrubs to work most days and I'm looking for something cute that I can wear to work.  I also plan to wear it out and with professional attire when need be.  I normally wear the 18k gold open heart on a daily basis.

Thanks!


----------



## starlux

Ok, I can't decide between the 1 and 2 inch open heart key.  Help me decide!!  I want to go tomorrow to get it.  All of them are gorgeous, but I don't want to break the bank now that I actually have money saved.


----------



## Classic Chic

if you want to wear it w/shorter chain like 16, 1 inch offers better proportion, 2 inch is good on a longer chain   enjoy the store, and please post some model pix for us to  on!


----------



## Bethc

Here's a pic of my 3, I get a lot of compliments about them all together.


----------



## Candice0985

Diz said:


> Hi!  Love all the pictures!
> I can't afford one of the diamond pendants at the moment but my SO is buying me a tiffany key as my gift.  Trying to decide between the rose gold heart key or rose gold oval key.
> I wear scrubs to work most days and I'm looking for something cute that I can wear to work.  I also plan to wear it out and with professional attire when need be.  I normally wear the 18k gold open heart on a daily basis.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi I tried on both when I picked out my RG key, I walked out with the oval key because I found the heart key too cutesy for my style, the oval on is a bit plainer I find and allows me to layer it with other necklaces. today I have it layered with a 26inch grey pearl necklace, I also layer it with my 16 inch dbty necklace as well.

does anyone know if they are going to come out with the rose gold oval chain?? im using a plain RG chain or now because im waiting for that one!


----------



## Spiraling_South

I'm considering of asking for two keys as my holiday gift from my husband, but I'm not sure if they'll look good together on one chain. 

My favourites are in silver and rose gold, and though I've seen them in the store in person, I haven't tried them together.

Anyone have any opinions?


----------



## NurseAnn

Candice0985 said:


> Hi I tried on both when I picked out my RG key, I walked out with the oval key because I found the heart key too cutesy for my style, the oval on is a bit plainer I find and allows me to layer it with other necklaces. today I have it layered with a 26inch grey pearl necklace, I also layer it with my 16 inch dbty necklace as well.
> 
> does anyone know if they are going to come out with the rose gold oval chain?? im using a plain RG chain or now because im waiting for that one!


 
My SA told me that they are going to come out with rose gold chain versions of all the varieties that are out right now in SS and YG and that they will most likely be in Tiffany stores by November.  It's got my head spinning with all the possibilities!


----------



## NurseAnn

Diz said:


> Hi! Love all the pictures!
> I can't afford one of the diamond pendants at the moment but my SO is buying me a tiffany key as my gift. Trying to decide between the rose gold heart key or rose gold oval key.
> I wear scrubs to work most days and I'm looking for something cute that I can wear to work. I also plan to wear it out and with professional attire when need be. I normally wear the 18k gold open heart on a daily basis.
> 
> Thanks!


 
I like both keys a lot but for the purposes you listed I would pick the rose gold heart key for its size.  The oval key is 0.25 inches longer and I think that if you wore it with scrubs it would be covered up.  I have the heart key (pictured here http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/finally-joining-the-tiffany-key-club-512536.html ) and I wear it on a 16" chain to work and it is just perfectly visible with all my scrub tops.  Good luck deciding!


----------



## neverenoughbags

Very cute... I love the three colours....


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

NurseAnn said:


> My SA told me that they are going to come out with rose gold chain versions of all the varieties that are out right now in SS and YG and that they will most likely be in Tiffany stores by November.  It's got my head spinning with all the possibilities!



In a ball chain?? I love ball chains and was looking at the rose gold key, but was wishing there were a ball to go with it.


----------



## CrystalDreams

Very cute!

Any chance of some modelling pics of them on you or in different combos of the 3 (like of them in 2s?)


----------



## yeliab

It's really cute!!    Something nice for your birthday that's for sure!


----------



## golden's mom

I've got a white gold w/diamonds on the long chain...I wear it mixed with other necklaces.


----------



## starlux

Classic Chic said:


> if you want to wear it w/shorter chain like 16, 1 inch offers better proportion, 2 inch is good on a longer chain  enjoy the store, and please post some model pix for us to  on!


 
Well, I ended up going to Tiffany today and I do agree with you.  The 1 inch was better on a shorter chain, although I did like the look of the 2 inch better.  The 1 inch just seemed so teeny.  I ended up leaving with nothing though because the saleswoman was such a snot to me!  She huffed and sighed with my questions and this was after I stood at the counter just trying to politely get her attention for a while.  There was another SA who was ignoring customers as well.  She just had such an attitude and I was really put off.  I finally decided not to get it then and I'll buy it online.  I don't know if they work on commission there but if they do, they've lost mine for a good long time.


----------



## shikki

Thank you for your responses ladies...I really appreciate it!

Beth I love your it look so great!

I still haven't bought mine as hubby hasn't had the time ( and since this is his gift to me I feel he should be along).  will post pics when I decide my final combo!


----------



## Bethc

Yes, of course.  I'll try to post more pics tomorrow.


----------



## pheebs

Oooh I love the look of multiple keys, I have the titanium key and was thinking of adding a small silver to the same chain. Really pretty thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bethc

As promised... I'm not sure if the black shirt helps or not, but here they are...

All three...  the white gold has diamonds on the heart, the others do not.  I just saw a new wg heart w/diamonds down the key part too.







Rose gold & yellow gold






WG & RG






YG & WG


----------



## CrystalDreams

Omg thank you so much!! Is that the 1.5 inch WG key? I love that one... but with the diamonds it is so expensive 

This really helps me with deciding what combo I want though 

You are so lucky to have all three of them- enjoy your gorgeous keys!!!


----------



## KPKITTY

Got mine today! I couldn't decide between this and the one with the open heart so DH chose for me


----------



## peace43

^^
Very pretty!


----------



## Bethc

Very pretty!  Congrats!!


----------



## KPKITTY

thank you


----------



## Boho-Angel

KPKITTY said:


> Got mine today! I couldn't decide between this and the one with the open heart so DH chose for me


 
Hey!
Love it! I've have that same key! Fab choice 

Am debating whether to get the fleur de lys 1.5inch or the charm version that is 1inch. there is a good £900 difference in price ;-s

Which do people think is betteR?


----------



## Brooke11

I love these!!  Just got the most recent issue of Self and Becki Newton is wearing one (the $850 one I believe) on the cover!


----------



## tillie46

Beautiful.............Enjoy!!!!


----------



## HNLP

I love that chain on that key! I am thinking about buying the silver oval key in the 1.25 inch, do you think that the oval style chain will look good with that key? Or would the medium link chain look better?


----------



## Candice0985

the oval chain is my favorite HNLP  its so pretty...I wish it came in rose gold for my RG oval key


----------



## PinkKitty2

I have to 2nd the oval chain- it is a distinct style that Tiffany has, I have it in silver & love it.


----------



## exotikittenx

Oh, how pretty!  Enjoy your beautiful necklace.


----------



## HNLP

Thanks candice0985 and pinkkitty2 - your input makes my decision final - the oval link chain is going to be my choice! I can't wait to get it!


----------



## calisnoopy

i got the Tiffany Fleur de lis key 1.5" platinum with diamonds...LOVE it...got a Tiffany black silk cord too (my SA threw it in for free--first time ever ive gotten a deal from Tiffany and ive spent way more than this before too...sigh...guess i should be happy i got a free black silk cord even hahaha)

its sooo sparkly...i may add the 18K YG quatrefoil that Classic Chic has too later on...good idea about getting some chains from Bailey Banks and Biddle!!


----------



## calisnoopy

Valerka said:


> my new addition, 18K gold key with clover cut out on 18" 18K link chain...keys are sold separately or with chains...key itself is $1000 and 18" chain is $225...looks beautiful layered...


 
LOVE this one...may be going back to get this later too hehe so cute on you!!!


----------



## ahertz

^^ I'd love to see photos of your new key...sounds lovely with the black cord!


----------



## rosieroseanna

niseixtenshi said:


> I can now join the Tiffany's key club! Here is my sterling silver 'mini' heart pendant (1"). I have it on a non-Tiffany white gold necklace since I seem to be sensitive to silver chains. The pendant alone is only $100.


 

*I don't understand that looks much bigger than one inch?*


----------



## beljwl

I totally need one (or two or three)


----------



## ahertz

^^ Yeah, I've been wearing my crown key for several months now and I'm thinking I may need to add to the collection since I wear it so often. Maybe for Hanukkah...


----------



## butterfly36029

I am the OP and I can finally say I bought one: I got the crown key in silver 3 weeks ago and have been wearing it every day ever since and LOVE IT....

I use it with a white gold long chain I bought to wear with the key. This is the first time I wear a pendant with a long chain...so, If I want to add another key, should I put it in the same chain? does that look ok? I'd like to add another one but only if it looks good in the same chain. I don't want to wear 2 chains...ideas?


----------



## CrystalDreams

rosieroseanna said:


> *I don't understand that looks much bigger than one inch?*



I think she's just petite hehe


----------



## teinna

calisnoopy said:


> i got the Tiffany Fleur de lis key 1.5" platinum with diamonds...LOVE it...got a Tiffany black silk cord too (my SA threw it in for free--first time ever ive gotten a deal from Tiffany and ive spent way more than this before too...sigh...guess i should be happy i got a free black silk cord even hahaha)
> 
> its sooo sparkly...i may add the 18K YG quatrefoil that Classic Chic has too later on...good idea about getting some chains from Bailey Banks and Biddle!!



I'm thinking of getting this key. Maybe. Can you show modelling pics of it? The only time I saw it (and when I fell in love with it) was on Gossip Girl. Blair wore it for 2 episodes.


----------



## joodi

Those are so cute


----------



## skyqueen

calisnoopy said:


> i got the Tiffany Fleur de lis key 1.5" platinum with diamonds...LOVE it...got a Tiffany black silk cord too (my SA threw it in for free--first time ever ive gotten a deal from Tiffany and ive spent way more than this before too...sigh...guess i should be happy i got a free black silk cord even hahaha)
> 
> its sooo sparkly...i may add the 18K YG quatrefoil that Classic Chic has too later on...good idea about getting some chains from Bailey Banks and Biddle!!


After reading this thread I tried on the diamond Fleur de Lis 1.5" key. Absolutely gorgeous! Perfect size for layering or on it's own. I have an 18" 3 strand DBTY (1.2ct) chain that I'd wear it on. I'm going back with my chain to try them together. I should stay away from this forum...LOL!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

heres mine 

yahhh i noticed afterwards Blair had the same one on Gossip Girl LOL


----------



## ahertz

^^Gorgeous! And your layered look is perfect.


----------



## teinna

oh wow it's beautiful. congrats!


----------



## neverenoughbags

ahertz said:


> ^^ Yeah, I've been wearing my crown key for several months now and I'm thinking I may need to add to the collection since I wear it so often. Maybe for Hanukkah...


 
I've got the same crown key with the 30" oval chain...and I've been thinking about adding to it too.... any ideas?  I don't know how I can add to it.....should it be another colour?  On a different chain?...etc


----------



## hmfishy

I have had my eye on these for months now - I just keep forgetting that I want to buy myself one! I've asked my boyfriend for the 1-inch open heart and the turquoise heart (of course, I'll probably only get one!). I still can't decide which one I want more, so I guess I'll just have to wait til my birthday to see which one I end up with!


----------



## CrystalDreams

I asked my boyfriend for the open heart 1 inch for christmas! It has arrived too... I'm just not allowed to open the little blue box till then... 

I DID get myself the mini bow necklace to wear in the meantime though, so I guess that makes up for the wait


----------



## calisnoopy

^^thanks everyone!!! its super sparkly--the diamonds are so eye catching...im thinking of going back for the YG 2.25" quatrefoil or perhaps just another small diamond key...depending...the quatrefoil YG with diamonds is pretty large and more casual i guess?

and the smaller WG diamonds all over ones are more cute and everyday...

this YG quatrefoil

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+1-c+573050-r+101323339-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

OR

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+1-c+573050-r+101323340-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## skyqueen

calisnoopy said:


> View attachment 930024
> 
> 
> heres mine
> 
> yahhh i noticed afterwards Blair had the same one on Gossip Girl LOL


This is the one I tried...gorgeous!


----------



## butterfly36029

here's a pic of mine...I LOVE it and wear it every day!


----------



## MissTiss

^^I have that same key.  Love it! Mine is on a 24 inch chain...I'm thinking of getting a longer one.  How long is yours?


----------



## rosieroseanna

*I fancy getting one, don't know whether to get the heart topped one of the oval topped one. The heart mini is 1 inch long and the oval small is 1.25 long which is a better length for me, I don't want to spend the amount to get the larger of the two.  People that have seen these IRL, is the Oval a lot larger at the top than the heart one? Also, why is the Oval the only one that doesn't have a T at the bottom???!!!

http://uk.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item...5-p+4-c+573050-r+201323339-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

http://uk.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item...5-p+3-c+573050-r+201323339-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+*


----------



## MissTiss

^^I can't recall size-wise, but I like the Oval because it's more like an actual old key.  I've never seen a heart key IRL.  And the oval size was more substantial.  

Don't get me wrong, I love hearts.  I even have a heart tatto for a special reason and pick heart shapes over almost any other...just in this case, I myself went for the "real" old key look. 

I think you have to decide which one speaks to you, you know?

Side note: I was in TJMaxx browsing the jewelry because it's inexpensive and sometimes they have cute stuff, great prices.   I saw my crown key.  It was smaller - but otherwise identical.   Kinda bummed me out a little.


----------



## butterfly36029

I have no idea how long the chain is, I went to my local jeweler and picked a chain at a price I liked and told my SA that I wanted it as long as you see it, just by pointing at my chest, she measured it and did it...that's all I could tell you...I love both the chain and the key!


----------



## icklemia

I've been following this thread for a while, and finaly off to london on sat to go to tiffanys, think im going to go for the 18k gold oval key, thats the one im drawn to most, hopefully it wont be a disappointment in real life!


----------



## Candice0985

I have the rose gold oval key its very pretty IMO I get compliments all the time mostly from people who dont even know it's tiffany, so they must just like the design!


----------



## icklemia

Candice0985 said:


> I have the rose gold oval key its very pretty IMO I get compliments all the time mostly from people who dont even know it's tiffany, so they must just like the design!


 
Thanks that sounds encouraging from what ive seen im pretty sure I will end up buying it, I just like how simple the design is and the roundness to it, i think some of the keys look a bit "flat".
I am torn between the yellow and rose gold, I like yellow gold, but the rose is a bit more unusual and I dont have anything in rose gold. I guess I will have to see how they look against my skin.


----------



## LipGlossQueen

I am thinking of getting a key for Christmas and have narrowed it down to the open heart, oval or 2 oval keys. I can't make up my mind because I want one that I can wear on a short chain and then still look good on a longer chain. When I wear it short I need to be at a length that doesn't fall into my cleavage. I'm Very chesty, LOL. For those of you that own a key is the measurements accurate? Does the measurement include the "o" ring that the chain goes through? What about the bail of the key? I will be heading to Tiffanys in a few weeks and I want to have it narrowed down to 2 keys. Thanks for any info.


----------



## LipGlossQueen

I am thinking of getting a Tiffany & Co. key for Christmas and have narrowed it down to the large open heart, large oval or double circle keys. I can't make up my mind because I want one that I can wear on a short chain and then still look good on a longer chain. When I wear it short I need to be at a length that doesn't fall into my cleavage. I'm Very chesty, LOL. For those of you that own a key is the measurements accurate? Does the measurement include the "o" ring that the chain goes through? What about the bail of the key? I will be heading to Tiffanys in a few weeks and I want to have it narrowed down to 2 keys. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Candice0985

I dont know for sure but looking at my small oval key it is supposed to be 1.5 inches and i dont think that includes the bale. hope this helps


----------



## LipGlossQueen

Hi ladies. My hubby just got me the SS Vintage Oval Key on Tuesday. Last night I noticed scuff marks all down the neck of body of the key and at the bottom tip and edge of one "prong" there are really bad mini scratches. I didn't really notice it when I bought it but I only wore it yesterday and I didn't do anything that would have scratched it like this. Can I bring it back and get a new one? The store is over an hour away. Is this something I can expect even if I get a new one? This is my first Tiffany piece. Please advise. What would you do?


----------



## butterfly36029

My crown key was also my first Tiffany key and I did notice some scratches in it faster than I expected them to appear. I am fairly happy with it and that's what I expected but not as fast as you got the scratches. I would take it back without letting any more time pass.


----------



## sfgirl

Take it back.  I believe you have 30 days from the sale date.


----------



## Mediana

Yes, bring it back and exchange if for another one.


----------



## Stylicious

So far I've been wearing mine daily and it's been 3-4 months since i got it and I've been lucky enough that it hasn't yet scratched or scuffed. *keeping fingers crossed*

I bought the heart key (large) and the "teeth" of the key was crooked. I took it back to the shop and they were pleased to exchange it for another one. 

Don't wait too long though, because Tiffany & Co only has a 1 month exchange and return policy. Remember to bring your receipt and check thoroughly because you can only exchange an item ONCE.

Hope this helps

Xoxo,
Stylicious
http://bagaddictsanonymous.blogspot.com


----------



## gabz

silver scratches. it develops a patina. i wouldnt worry about it. wear in and enjoy it. one thing: i find if i wear ss next to a wool coat or anything scratches v easily


----------



## mocha.lover

Aww :x If it bothers you, then of course, take it back. I've heard that Tiffany's silver scratches/rusts a bit faster than other store bought silver pieces.


----------



## LipGlossQueen

Well Ive decided to keep the key and not bring it back. Its very hard to see the scratches and I used a silver cloth and it's barely noticeable. You have to hold it up to sunlight and turn it this way and that in order to see it. Not a big deal. I know Tiffany silver scratches and if I get a new one, I will worry to death about getting that "first Scratch" on it. This way I can wear it and enjoy it. I like when the silver gets that soft finish to it and I think for the keys that will add to the Vintage feel of the piece. I thank you for all the feedback. It was greatly appreciated.


----------



## ReRe

I think you made the right decision, enjoy your necklace, I've had mine for several months and honestly haven't even looked to see if it has scratches.  Tiffany does offer various polishing services and recently had a free one.


----------



## flashy.stems

glad you're keeping it. you've made the right choice.. it happens


----------



## sweetdreamer16

glad you are happy wiht it now! enjoy it!


----------



## smalls

I have now joined the key club   I am getting the small silver puffed heart key with the diamond for Christmas so I went today and bought the rose gold small open heart one.  I tried it in the store with the rose gold and silver together and it looks super cute!  I have to wait until Christmas to get the silver one, but for now here is the rose gold with my Peretti open heart necklace.  I really like the rose gold with silver look.  The chain is silver but is a little tarnished so it looks rosy in the pics.


----------



## Designer_Love

i've had my heart set on one for awhile, after my fiance and i buy all of our new furniture we have picked out i'm going to get me one, i just love them!


----------



## jaygurlygurl

picked this up yesterday...


----------



## charleston-mom

I did the silliest thing.  You may recall I bought the Tiffany crown key with oval link chain and returned it because I thought it was too big.  I tried it one with different outfit and bought it again and I just love it now.  (Also bought the exact same one for my daughter for Christmas because she fell in love with it). 

Silly how something will strike us one day and then we find it actually was just what we wanted.  I've been wearing it pretty constantly now and just love it!


----------



## butterfly36029

charleston mom I got the same key and waited like 6 months to get it...now I wear it almost every day! and love it!!


----------



## LipGlossQueen

I got the Vintage Oval key 2 inch size with the small bead chain 24 inches and I haven't taken it off in 4 weeks. I absolutely love it. Its so cool and everyone compliments me on it. Its such a great line.


----------



## Jita

I love it!! Would you put it on and model it for me? How big is this key? Is it 1.25"?Congrats!!


----------



## Mininana

Valerka said:


> my new addition, 18K gold key with clover cut out on 18" 18K link chain...keys are sold separately or with chains...key itself is $1000 and 18" chain is $225...looks beautiful layered...


 

I am so jealous!! I just checked and now it's $1200 for the key alone!


----------



## HNLP

Here are my Keys: The enamel key I've had since June but the oval key was my Christmas present: 18in and 24 in chains.


----------



## vhdos

I have the rose gold.  I love it!


----------



## HauteMama

I've been looking at the oval yellow gold key, but I only see it in a charm size, small and extra large. Is there really no option between small and extra large? No medium or large?


----------



## Candice0985

HauteMama: nope just small and extra large, I have both small RG oval and SS extra large, the small is still a nice size, very wearable for everyday, I get tonnes of compliments on it.


----------



## baglici0us

Here is my little gold key on an oval link chain. I love it so so much!
Its just really simple and the oval link chain just dresses it up a little bit.
Perfect for everyday.

I got it for an anniversary gift. 







(the earrings were a christmas gift from him)


----------



## axewoman

Here is my small silver key on my Swarovski charm bracelet ...


----------



## axewoman

...and mine Quatrefoil white gold key pendant.


----------



## Ali7364

Ooooo!  Axewoman, I loooove that white gold quatrefoil key.  So pretty!!


----------



## butterfly36029

Love the white gold!!


----------



## mrs moulds

I got the heart key with a 20' chain.  It is so pretty. I am sure that I will be wearing it everyday.


----------



## Mininana

axewoman said:


> ...and mine Quatrefoil white gold key pendant.


 


OMG this is so gorgeous!! Hubby said ok for me to buy a quaterfoil in yellow gold I never knew they had one in WG too!!! do u have a modelign pic of this for me to see? I don't have a T&Co closeby thanks!!!


----------



## axewoman

Mininana said:


> OMG this is so gorgeous!! Hubby said ok for me to buy a quaterfoil in yellow gold I never knew they had one in WG too!!! do u have a modelign pic of this for me to see? I don't have a T&Co closeby thanks!!!


 
I will post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## axewoman

I managed to take pics. I ordered a white gold oval link chain to match the key. Will post more pics when it arrives.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

I personally would wear it, just not my style but number 4 is the prettiest and cheap too


----------



## butterfly36029

Axe woman, love your key!!

Mine is silver and is screaming at me to be polished!!!


----------



## axewoman

butterfly36029 said:


> Axe woman, love your key!!
> 
> Mine is silver and is screaming at me to be polished!!!


 
Thanks butterfly! I know what you mean. I have a small silver key and it needs some attention too!


----------



## clanalois

Both myself and my soon-to-be sister-in-law have the same keys...so we can be "Tiffany Key" sisters although we are 2000 miles apart. 

This is the Fleur de Lis pendant with round brilliant diamonds in platinum, 1.5", with a 16" platinum chain.


----------



## calisnoopy

clanalois said:


> Both myself and my soon-to-be sister-in-law have the same keys...so we can be "Tiffany Key" sisters although we are 2000 miles apart.
> 
> This is the Fleur de Lis pendant with round brilliant diamonds in platinum, 1.5", with a 16" platinum chain.


 
sooo pretty and such a nice pic too!!!  i have this and its SOOO sparkly!


----------



## butterfly36029

oh clanalois it is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!! congrats!!!!


----------



## z11_2000

I am thinking of getting all 3 tones of Tiffany mini keys with rose gold chain.  Does anyone have pic of it?  I think it'll look nice.  What do you guys think?


----------



## borbanaicha

Sorry I don't have a picture. However, when I went to the Tiffany store, they mixed 2 different tones of the mini keys together on display and they looked adorable together! I want to do that too now


----------



## S52Commander

mink said:


> hello ladies ~ i know this is a bit belated but thank you so much for all the wonderful and insightful feedback!  i've been wearing the key quite often these days ~ it goes with a lot actually and i've gotten many compliments on it!
> 
> interestingly, most people don't recognize right away that it's tiffany (even though i live in nyc where there are tiffany key ads at so many bus stops) so i guess it may not be as trendy as i had thought.  i love its vintagey deco look that still somehow goes with everything and feel that just the one is quite striking.  i've kept it on the 18 inch chain and though sometimes i wish it were slightly shorter when i wear a higher neckline, it's a good length that goes with most of my clothes.  though i may eventually also get a shorter chain with an extender as _dreamingbeauty _suggested for some more versatility (thanks for the suggestion!)
> 
> thanks again to everyone for helping me with the decision ~ i really really do love it!
> 
> _bagaholicanon_ ~ hope you're enjoying your key as well!



I'm glad you kept it. It does have that art deco look. That tells you right away it's timeless. lol. 
As for the keys being trendy, that was my thought since april last year until I saw a large Fleur De Lis a few days ago. BEAUTIFUL ..I ended up getting a gold one too. So always ..whatever you like, NOT what everyone else thinks.


----------



## S52Commander

I think that would look great! Better then the elsa p hearts.

I saw they had mini black jade key & a chalcedony (white) mini key. It looked soo cute and somewhat gave off this Alice in Wonderland "drink me" look.... My .02


----------



## S52Commander

As I was reading this (I was curious with everyones thoughts) I thought yeah I can see ppl asking what's it for etc & that becoming annoying. For me I'd chuckle ... Jewelry is like a photograph to some ppl, and the ideas of why someone got them are endless. 

As in other posts: I thought the whole key thing was (IS) a trend, but there was a style I just had to have (they do remind me of Narnia's closet or The Secret Garden) and what made me get it was more a personal thought.
With so many ppl kinda "ruining" the Rosary trend and making it an oxymoron with cleavage (don't mean to offend anyone) I personally thought that my keys could represent "the keys of Peter" 

so if that question is asked I'd like to see the reaction I get ..ha ha ha


----------



## yslalice

yeah, i get those, too, when i wear my h. stern key. what is it about keys that people always ask about more than other charms? i guess because they seem to have an additional purpose.....meh.


----------



## yslalice

S52, mine reminds me of the secret garden, also.

i've also thought about it as the key to my future, the key to my hopes and ambitions. i bought it for myself.

i just find that question from strangers to be personal - when the piece does mean something to me, it's not their business.


----------



## Zannah

I say it goes to my parents house, the house that I grew up in still had skeleton keys well into the 80's. I love the key trend because it reminds me of being a kid.


----------



## janney

ITA, my vintage oval is exactly like the key to my childhood home.  Janney


----------



## ReRe

I went to Tiffany's today, I have the 2.5 inch silver round antique key and wanted some others to go along with it, I wound up with a matching rose gold small key (same shape) about 1.25 inches and the new black titanium key about 1.5 inches.  I looked at the 1.25 mini keys in chalcedonay and black jade, but the SA told me they were pretty delicate and could easily break if dropped.  I am tough on jewelry so I went with the pink gold and titanium, they look great with the silver.  Will take pics soon.


----------



## ReRe

jaygurlygurl said:


> picked this up yesterday...


 
Just love your picture.  I had this one in the extra large size, 2.5 inches in silver and I picked up the 1.25 rose gold and 1.50 titanium (black) today and have all 3 on one chain.  Will post pics soon, love them grouped together.


----------



## Candice0985

ReRe, do you have a link for these mini keys in chalcedony and jade? i dont think ive seen them before!


----------



## butterfly36029

Rere! can't wait to see your pictures!!


----------



## ReRe

Here it is:
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Cat...+573050-s+3-r+101424819-t+-ri+-ni+1-x+-pu+-f+


----------



## ReRe

My new keys pictured together (rose gold, titanium, silver)


----------



## ReRe

Here they are, pink, titanium, and silver.


----------



## charismaticxoxo

^ Loving the rose gold key the most. Very nice buy!


----------



## ReRe

I love that one too and may alternate taking it off the long 36 inch chain and putting it on a shorter rose gold chain.  I was surprised the rose gold keys were 18kt.


----------



## butterfly36029

Love it ReRe! I want to get another one but can't make up my mind!


----------



## butterfly36029

I just commented in the other thread, love them!!


----------



## calisnoopy

heres a pic my bf snapped this past weekend 

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a83965b6970b-pi


----------



## jaygurlygurl

ReRe said:


> Here they are, pink, titanium, and silver.


 
VERY NICE!!! im in love with all the different keys! i want to get atleast one more on a longer chain so i can layer it.


----------



## twoodcc

i need these too.. plz.... when its out in stores????


----------



## divadivine682

twoodcc said:


> i need these too.. plz.... when its out in stores????


 
they have been out for a few months now and if you go to tiffany.com the main page shows them as well.


----------



## tiffanysilver

Haha ReRe we have the EXACT same taste in keys! Except mine are on a 24" sterling chain. The rose gold, the 1.5" titanium, the large silver. I have those mixed together!

I usually do wear them separately, though. I go crazy when I hear the metal clink because I know they're scratching each other. And when I wear the titanium key by itself, if feels like I'm not wearing anything around my neck.

That's a mind trip. Impeccable taste!


----------



## shopping addict

ReRe said:


> My new keys pictured together (rose gold, titanium, silver)


 
What a gorgeous picture! Thanks for sharing and wear them in good health.


----------



## ReRe

I love them all in one chain, they said the titanium won't scratch and I figured I could always get the other ones shined up if necessary.  They look so cute together don't they...sort of the papa bear, mama bear and baby bear set of keys.  I wanted the mini white and black too, but I'm so rough on jewelry, figured at that price $225 each, it wasn't worth the chance.


----------



## bextasy

I think it will look great!


----------



## tiffanysilver

I agree ReRe, the way you set them up looks stunning. That's what I love about the key collection. You see them on people, the same keys, but arranged differently, worn differently, it gives off a lot of personality. Keys aren't for the faint of heart.

I'll buy another key when they come up with one in banded agate or transparent gemstones (ie citrine, smoky quartz). The black onyx and white chalcedony are cool, but they don't strike me like the large silver, small titanium, or rose gold.


----------



## axewoman

I mixed my WG and YG Quatrefoil keys. Both on oval link chains.


----------



## axewoman

My new addition - Diamond Quatrefoil key in yellow gold.


----------



## axewoman

Together with my white gold one.


----------



## divadivine682

^ stunning!


----------



## skyqueen

axewoman said:


> Together with my white gold one.


LOVE that one! The chain is gorgeous, too!


----------



## skyqueen

^^Gorgeous!


----------



## calisnoopy

*axewoman* LOVE LOVE your two keys together, thats one of my favorite Tiffany Key styles


----------



## canyongirl

ReRe said:


> Here they are, pink, titanium, and silver.



Love your style!  Great choice in keys.


----------



## butterfly36029

*Axewoman*, love both your keys!! congrats!


----------



## etoile_30

*axewoman* Beautiful contrast in the silver and gold; what different looks! Great choices.


----------



## rosieroseanna

*Does anyone have this key?

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+1-c+573050-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

I am tied between this one and the oval small

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+9-c+573050-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

I wish the oval came in the 2inch size!!! Anyone think it's worth holding out incase they do it in this size?*


----------



## Candice0985

I have the oval small in rose gold and i love it! the first one is nice too but I didn't know that tiffany did 14k gold?? i thought it was always 18k...


----------



## divadivine682

rosieroseanna said:


> *Does anyone have this key?*
> 
> *http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+1-c+573050-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+*
> 
> *I am tied between this one and the oval small*
> 
> *http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+9-c+573050-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+*
> 
> *I wish the oval came in the 2inch size!!! Anyone think it's worth holding out incase they do it in this size?*


 
I wish it did too!! I actually was going to order one yesterday and SEARCHED AND SEARCHED the website looking for a 2" one...nope. I'm so bummed. I want a sizeable one but I think the 2 1/2" would be too big and the 1 1/2 would be too small for what I want. Grrr.....


----------



## axewoman

rosieroseanna said:


> *Does anyone have this key?*
> 
> *http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+1-c+573050-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+*
> 
> *I am tied between this one and the oval small*
> 
> *http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+9-c+573050-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+*
> 
> *I wish the oval came in the 2inch size!!! Anyone think it's worth holding out incase they do it in this size?*


 
I ordered the locket one. Will post pics as soon as it arrives.


----------



## rosieroseanna

*I just noticed ut was 14k too?...*


----------



## axewoman

rosieroseanna said:


> *I just noticed ut was 14k too?...*


 
The locket one is 14K gold.


----------



## rosieroseanna

*I thought Tiffany only did 18k? Do you think it could be a typo? Why would they make that one in 14k?*


----------



## rosieroseanna

*I think it may be a mistake, this one is the same size and 18k but only $25 more!

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...arams=s+5-p+12-c+573050-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+*


----------



## axewoman

rosieroseanna said:


> *I thought Tiffany only did 18k? Do you think it could be a typo? Why would they make that one in 14k?*


 
All their gold locket pieces are made in Italy and made of 14K gold. No idea why, but they are 14K gold, not 18K like the rest of their gold jewelry.


----------



## ReRe

The rose gold one I showed pictured is the 1.5 inch, I too would have liked 2.0, it is 18k.


----------



## Candice0985

14k is strange! hmm wonder why?


----------



## axewoman

Candice0985 said:


> 14k is strange! hmm wonder why?


 
I'm sure there is a reason why. Maybe Tyler can explain!


----------



## Candice0985

TYYYYYLLEEERRR


----------



## rosieroseanna

*I rang Tiffany and the reason they use 14k is because it is harder for the hinge.
Does anyone think they will bring out the oval key in a medium size, say 1.5-2 inches?*


----------



## axewoman

My newest addition - Tiffany's YG Locket key:


----------



## axewoman

And action shot:


----------



## Sabine

cute!


----------



## dreamdoll

Love this!



axewoman said:


> And action shot:


----------



## lcs

I like the Tiffany's keys, but I really don't think Tiffany's overall quality is as good as it used to be. Quite honestly, I am just thinking about going to the Piercing Pagoda in the mall to get a key pendant...they actually have some pretty ones!  lol.


----------



## Sabine

My first Tiffany pieces. YG mini heart key and 18 inch chain. It is an birthday/ 5 years together present from my BF. I love this, it is so romantic.. so me. I also love the Diamonds by the Yard collection. The small diamonds sparkle like crazy and since the store opened 2 months ago in my country i am just starting out. Way more expensive than in the states but i have Chanel and Vuitton much cheaper here.

necklace, 160 euro
key, 230 euro
including VAT


----------



## neverenoughbags

Just beautiful Sabine!  My husband gave me the crown key on the oval link chain for our 5 year anniversary / my birthday just like you!  

What a great gift!


----------



## canyongirl

Beautiful Sabine!


----------



## Sabine

thank you ladies


----------



## shopholicgirl

my first WG tiffany.. tiffany heart key with WG oval link chain - an anniversary gift from my babe.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/48275337@N02/4422600333/in/photostream/


----------



## etoile_30

shopholicgirl said:


> my first WG tiffany.. tiffany heart key with WG oval link chain - an anniversary gift from my babe.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/48275337@N02/4422600333/in/photostream/



Adorable! Gorgeous in the white gold  also love the oval link chain for something a bit different.


----------



## canyongirl

So pretty shopholicgirl.


----------



## jennums

My Tiffany key broke today.  I was on the phone, trying to rush into my car and as I was putting on my seatbelt, it broke!

My BF bought it for me as a Valentine's Day gift and I am just heartbroken right now.  :cry: 


I guess that's what I get for buying the key that's made out of bone.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm so sorry.  I know what it's like to really love a piece.  I love my new necklace so much I want to buy a backup for it!

I would definitely take it in and see what they'll do for you.  No need to give lots of detail on how it broke.  Just say you've only been wearing it for a month, and it already broke, which is unacceptable.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I'm so sorry that happened to you; I wondered about the durablity of bone.

If Tiffany's can't do anything for you, I'm sure you could use a tiny dab of super-glue or jewelry bond to put it back together.


----------



## NYCBelle

awww that sucks =/  definitely take it to Tiffany's they'll help you out


----------



## Mininana

I'm so sorry!!  and I agree, u should take to tiffany and tell them that this happening ONE month after u purchased is NOT acceptable.


----------



## jennums

So, I just got off the phone with my local Tiffany and they said that they would make a one time accomodation for me to exchange the necklace since I've only had it for one month.

I'm guessing I spoke with the manager, as she said to just go to the sales associates and let them know that I spoke with her and that she gave approval for the exchange.

I am going to run to the store after work.  Hopefully, it will be a quick and painless exchange.  Thank you all for your support, I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Mininana

yay congrats!!!  I'm glad this was painless and easy


----------



## jennums

Mininana said:


> yay congrats!!!  I'm glad this was painless and easy


 
It's not quite over yet, haha.  I still need to get down there.  Hopefully the manager I spoke with will be there so I don't have any issues.  But I feel much better now after speaking with her.


----------



## +stePHANie+

oh no, only a month! hope it all works out for you


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Oh no!
Hope the exchange goes smoothly!


----------



## jennums

The exchange was super easy, in fact the SA who helped me was in the customer service office when the manager was talking to me.  

I ended up leaving with another Tiffany key as well... that store is so tempting!  

This is the key I got, I just bought...Heart Key Pendant


----------



## daluu

yay, glad you got a new one! awesome service.


----------



## AMJ

Great service! I feel happy for you!


----------



## etoile_30

That's so great you got a replacement! And that heart key you bought is just too cute! What length of chain did you go for? Would love to see any modelling pics of your black one, or your silver one!


----------



## Kellybag

Good for you and Tiffanys even made another sale by taking care of its customer!


----------



## jennums

etoile_30 said:


> That's so great you got a replacement! And that heart key you bought is just too cute! What length of chain did you go for? Would love to see any modelling pics of your black one, or your silver one!


 
Hahaha, I actually didn't buy a chain for my silver one.  I was planning to just use the same black twisted cord for both keys, but now I think I want to get the small beaded chain.

I prefer wearing the key on a longer necklace (my black cord is 30 inches), but if I do decide to get the beaded chain, I may go with a 24 inch necklace.  I'm not sure yet.  


I don't have any modeling pics of it yet, but I'll do some when I get home tonight, haha.


----------



## etoile_30

jennums said:


> Hahaha, I actually didn't buy a chain for my silver one.  I was planning to just use the same black twisted cord for both keys, but now I think I want to get the small beaded chain.
> 
> I prefer wearing the key on a longer necklace (my black cord is 30 inches), but if I do decide to get the beaded chain, I may go with a 24 inch necklace.  I'm not sure yet.
> 
> 
> I don't have any modeling pics of it yet, but I'll do some when I get home tonight, haha.



Ohh, the small beaded chain is gorgeous! It would be a really nice alternative to the black cord. Both the keys you have give off such a different look 

Thank you so much, can't wait to see them!


----------



## twin53

i like happy endings! yay for tiffanys.


----------



## ReRe

I was going to buy the bone and the SA told me it would break easily, so I went with the black titanium.  Thank goodness they made the accomodation.


----------



## joodi

sorry for that..


----------



## jennums

Sorry this is so late... I wanted to wait until I got the chain for my heart key.

They're not really modeling pics, 'cause I'm a hot mess today and didn't want take pics of my face, haha.


----------



## butterfly36029

Glad it all worked out, I love my key and I know you feel....and I really like the new one you got too!


----------



## ayla

Glad you were able to exchange - I love the look of your key !


----------



## etoile_30

Absolutely adore the pics, thank you so much! Like I said; I love how different the looks are! And your top is very pretty too.


----------



## lanasyogamama

jennums said:


> Sorry this is so late... I wanted to wait until I got the chain for my heart key.
> 
> They're not really modeling pics, 'cause I'm a hot mess today and didn't want take pics of my face, haha.



I like your new key better!


----------



## jennums

etoile_30 said:


> Absolutely adore the pics, thank you so much! Like I said; I love how different the looks are! And your top is very pretty too.



Hahaha, yeah I love them both, too.  My top looks a little greener in the pics, but it's actually the same color as the tiffany box.

Thanks all!  I'm super happy with both of my keys.


----------



## etoile_30

jennums said:


> Hahaha, yeah I love them both, too.  *My top looks a little greener in the pics, but it's actually the same color as the tiffany box.*
> 
> Thanks all!  I'm super happy with both of my keys.





And what length is the silver chain you went for? A 16 or 18? Did you try the 24 as planned?  Planning my key now!


----------



## vancleef fan

Oh, sorry to hear  that but glad that you got a new one !!!


----------



## jennums

etoile_30 said:


> And what length is the silver chain you went for? A 16 or 18? Did you try the 24 as planned?  Planning my key now!



It's actually a 24" chain.  I pulled it up a bit in the back so it would sit within the hole of my shirt.  It sits about where a 20" chain would be in the picture.

The 16" and 18" chains were too short for my neck.


----------



## etoile_30

jennums said:


> It's actually a 24" chain.  I pulled it up a bit in the back so it would sit within the hole of my shirt.  It sits about where a 20" chain would be in the picture.
> 
> The 16" and 18" chains were too short for my neck.



Oh, that's lovely too! 

Thanks for answering all my questions! Hehe.


----------



## aquablueness

Go Tiffany and horray for you!!   Congrats on the new key as well . Wear them both in good health.


----------



## kristenmi123

My boyfriend has really been paying attention.....

last week he bought me the clover/white gold key for my birthday.

He ended up buying the short chain because the SA talked him into it and told him the longer ones break but I really want a long chain too......

do you think the long chains break easy?


----------



## lara0112

somewhere in my washing machine....

I got the oval small key in 18k gold and i love this key. I truly do - it is so simple, so classic, so me, and now it is stuck in the machine, and I really imagine the worst, that it is already in pieces (can that happen?).

I need to wait for my BIL to finish his exams and then he will come over to take the machine apart..... I hope we will find it in 1 piece.

this is my mistake bec I usually take off all my jewellery together and I have no clue why I left this one on and then put into my jeans pocket. Then dumped the jeans into the machine and at some point I heard an awful noise... I am guessing now that it was the key (hopefully not being shredded to pieces :cry:.

I truly cried the day this happened (my poor kids are still searching for it every day in the drum.. they are small so don't really understand except that mommy is sad). I got the silver with turquoise in the meantime to ease the pain but really I am hoping I will get it back...


----------



## TinksDelite

Mine has a little 'drawer' in the bottom (access to it on mine is on the front of the machine near the floor), it's a catch all. I've found change, screws etc... in mine. 

Good luck.. I lost my Tiffany Etoile ring in the backyard 2 years ago.. I still haven't lost hope but it doesn't look good.


----------



## lara0112

^ tried that, no luck - thanks for the suggestion...

yep, 2 years is a long time... hope still that you will find it one day.


----------



## daluu

positive thinking! hope you find it intact.


----------



## pinkboopy25

Hope you find it!! I don't think it will be in pieces, should be durable enough to withstand the washing machine. Just hope you can find it!


----------



## ReRe

Hopefully you will find it and if necessary Tiffany can polish it.  If not, check your homeowners deductible.


----------



## tweety32976

i hope you find it....


----------



## trustlove

I hope you find it.


----------



## luvhautecouture

keep us updated... good luck!!!!


----------



## natasha21

hope you find it! goodluck .. who knows it might pop out!


----------



## aquablueness

Ohh, how upsetting this situation is. Hope we can support you through this tough time. It might grow some legs, and a backbone and come out of there alive.


----------



## lara0112

^ thanks everyone for your kind replies! that actually put a smile on my face - I think it will be a little while longer until we will be able to start searching but yeah, positive thinking....

will keep you updated!


----------



## Jayne1

A little different scenario - One winter, I once lost my Tiffany earrings somewhere between my house and the corner.(I think I must have put them in my pocket for some reason.) I looked and looked until I became a little nuts. I decided I had to let them go.  Spring came, the snow melted, I got out of the car in the driveway and there they were! Just lying there at the side of the driveway.  Even with all the shoveling of snow, they stayed in the driveway and waited until the snow melted.  It was very bizarre.


----------



## sbelle

TinksDelite said:


> *Mine has a little 'drawer' in the bottom* (access to it on mine is on the front of the machine near the floor), it's a catch all. I've found change, screws etc... in mine.



I've never heard of this!  I learned something new!


*Lara0112*--I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you find your key!!  Please keep us posted.


----------



## noon

oh no! I hope you manage to find it!


----------



## sarafina77

Oh no!!! I hope to hear a happy ending to this story...


----------



## twin53

did you find it?  keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## LeeMiller

clanalois said:


> Both myself and my soon-to-be sister-in-law have the same keys...so we can be "Tiffany Key" sisters although we are 2000 miles apart.
> 
> This is the Fleur de Lis pendant with round brilliant diamonds in platinum, 1.5", with a 16" platinum chain.


 
My DH just got this for me for our anniversary.    I'll post pics later but I'm wearing it right now, lol!  It was this or the classic dragonfly pendant which I really love, but once I tried this on I didn't want to take it off!   

Calisnoopy, you and I are TPF Tiffany key triplets.


----------



## LeeMiller

kristenmi123 said:


> My boyfriend has really been paying attention.....
> 
> last week he bought me the clover/white gold key for my birthday.
> 
> He ended up buying the short chain because the SA talked him into it and told him the longer ones break but I really want a long chain too......
> 
> do you think the long chains break easy?


 
That sounds weird!  I wouldn't see why a long chain would break - does the key weigh too much?  The Tiffany platinum chains are so thin I worry about them breaking but the SA swore that they are very sturdy.  

Anyways, congrats!!


----------



## LeeMiller

Ok here is a modeling pic with me wearing another Tiffany necklace. I love this key pendant!


----------



## canyongirl

LeeMiller, that is stunning!


----------



## ahertz

Lee!!  That's gorgeous...and I like the layering!



kristenmi123 said:


> My boyfriend has really been paying attention.....
> 
> last week he bought me the clover/white gold key for my birthday.
> 
> He ended up buying the short chain because the SA talked him into it and told him the longer ones break but I really want a long chain too......
> 
> do you think the long chains break easy?



I got my key and long chain the weekend the key collection was released and I've worn it about twice a week since then. No problems with my chain breaking...


----------



## calisnoopy

LeeMiller said:


> My DH just got this for me for our anniversary.  I'll post pics later but I'm wearing it right now, lol! It was this or the classic dragonfly pendant which I really love, but once I tried this on I didn't want to take it off!
> 
> Calisnoopy, you and I are TPF Tiffany key triplets.


 
hehe i LOVE the fleur de lis one!  its sooo pretty and feminine!



LeeMiller said:


> Ok here is a modeling pic with me wearing another Tiffany necklace. I love this key pendant!


 
gorgeous!!!

i have mine on a black silk necklace i got from tiffany


----------



## LeeMiller

^^
Hey where is my black silk cord.  

Thanks everyone!!  I'm enjoying wearing it, even though I do wonder if it might be too much bling for work (business casual).


----------



## lovedove

Hello,
I was wondering if anyone has the Blossom Key?  At 2.5inches do you think it would be better an a pendent or on a longer chain?
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...p+1-c+287465-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&mcat=148204


----------



## CrystalDreams

^^ I'm not familiar with that one, but for a key that large... DEFINATELY a longer chain! 

IMO having a 2.5inch pendant sitting at 16 inches is just going to look a bit funny... I'd probably go with 20+


----------



## lovedove

I think the Blossom key is one of their newer ones and I'm  excited because I absolutely love it.  I too thought it would look better on a longer chain so I wonder why the 16 chain is the default.


----------



## neverenoughbags

longer for sure... I think that's just the default... totally up to each individual person.....


----------



## canyongirl

lovedove said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering if anyone has the Blossom Key?  At 2.5inches do you think it would be better an a pendent or on a longer chain?
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...p+1-c+287465-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&mcat=148204



I haven't seen that one yet, but it's GORGEOUS!  It would look beautiful on a longer chain.


----------



## butterfly36029

wow, that is a nice key, the blossom one!!


----------



## themgdinosaur

x


----------



## pixiejenna

LeeMiller said:


> Ok here is a modeling pic with me wearing another Tiffany necklace. I love this key pendant!



It looks fabulous on you!


----------



## lara0112

hey there -
wow I posted this almost two months ago! 
I haven't been posting as I was just so upset and of course immediately had to get another one in order to make up for what I lost. I got the sterling silver mini key with the turquoise heart. totally love that too.
so, I am back on because just now hubby walks in and chats with me and I hold out my hand to him and he asks why are you holding out your hand and I say well just like that - and he opens his fist and drops my lovely lost gold key in it! he first tells me he bought it but i know this is impossible - he doesnt even know where to find tiffany jewellery around here (we live in the middle east). plus, it is slightly dented. can you believe the forces of a washing machine.

I also have a little drawer at the bottom, this is now instead of a sieve there to filter out any unwanted items, like tiffany keys, ehm ehm. for the last few days I thought I should open it to check but I was worried I might be disappointed. he apparently thought the same and checked for me !

my happy ending!


----------



## bluejinx

A few weeks ago my RTT heart necklace and oval key necklace were stolen at work. So I feel your pain! Hope you get lucky and find it alive and whole!


----------



## edsbgrl

So glad your key was found!  YAY!


----------



## kmd1_123

Aww congrats on finding your key!


----------



## pinkboopy25

Hooray!! Good news!!

Bluejinx - that is terrible!!!! Hope they find who was responsible for the theft!


----------



## vhdos

Congrats on finding your key!
I lost a platinum diamond ring and thought that it was gone forever.  One day I pulled out the lint screen in the dryer and something flew out and landed on the floor.  Imagine my surprise to see my lost ring about 6 months later!  I clean my lint screen out all the time, so I have no idea how I didn't find it earlier???
Now if I could find the blue diamond ring I lost over a year ago....


----------



## lara0112

yep I am so happy!

vhdos - I think that it takes some time for anything lost in the machine to go through the system, so to speak. hopefully  your other ring will turn up!


----------



## TinksDelite

So glad to hear it turned up!!!  Still holding out hope for my Tiffany Etoile ring.....


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think we need a modeling pic of how the keys look together! I bet they look great.


----------



## chantal1922

I am glad to read there was a happy ending! Congrats!


----------



## tbbbjb

lara0112 said:


> hey there -
> wow I posted this almost two months ago!
> I haven't been posting as I was just so upset and of course immediately had to get another one in order to make up for what I lost. I got the sterling silver mini key with the turquoise heart. totally love that too.
> so, I am back on because just now hubby walks in and chats with me and I hold out my hand to him and he asks why are you holding out your hand and I say well just like that - and he opens his fist and drops my lovely lost gold key in it! he first tells me he bought it but i know this is impossible - he doesnt even know where to find tiffany jewellery around here (we live in the middle east). plus, it is slightly dented. can you believe the forces of a washing machine.
> 
> I also have a little drawer at the bottom, this is now instead of a sieve there to filter out any unwanted items, like tiffany keys, ehm ehm. for the last few days I thought I should open it to check but I was worried I might be disappointed. he apparently thought the same and checked for me !
> 
> my happy ending!



Yea!  I *love* a happy ending!


----------



## Bagaday

So happy for you that your key made its way home.....Enjoy.


----------



## qtyuki

I just recently got the SS vintage oval key pendant, paired with the 20" SS chain.

However after seeing how fine the chain is I'm a bit worried that it might get tangled up very easily (especially after I was told that the SA said to be careful), and I'm also worried if it is strong enough? I know the key isn't that heavy but the last 'heavy' pendant I wore was on a thicker chain.

So I am leaning towards exchanging it for the oval chain, what do you think? I will probably go to the store and see for myself as well, but wanted to get some opinions beforehand!

Thanks


----------



## Candice0985

i have the oval key with the oval chain in i think a 36 length? and i love it! i've never had any issues with tangling, breaking...


----------



## neverenoughbags

Ditto here..Ive got the crown key with the 30" inch oval chain... no issues!


----------



## daluu

i love the oval chain necklace!


----------



## qtyuki

Thanks everyone, think I'm swaying towards the oval chain now. Gonna go check it out in store tomorrow


----------



## Bagladee

I have a 16" oval chain in 18k white gold and love it. I have two Tiffany keys hanging from it.


----------



## skyqueen

Love the oval chain...I think a little heavier chain looks great with the keys.


----------



## Oceane

I love the Oval!!!


----------



## etoile_30

I've got the Fleur de Lis key on a 16 inch oval link chain and I think it looks much more unique than a standard chain. Go for it! The oval link chains in longer lengths are definitely just as gorgeous


----------



## qtyuki

Thanks everyone! I changed my chain for the oval link chain, so glad I did - I love it!!  I definitely agree that it is more unique than the standard one.


----------



## craftfirst

Sometimes i wonder if large retailers take from small crafters, now everything is online.  Us crafters share between us but you would think that Tiffanys would have big designers designing for them original items....hmmm. just wondering


----------



## winhkay

im sure youve decided by noww, but i got the vintage oval myself (even though im totally in love with fleur de lis - so need it  )

youre not gonna wear it all the time, but if its somethng you really like, you'll treasure it regardless
hope you made a choice youre happy with !


----------



## pinkboopy25

I think that even though it is the "it" style for the moment, that is one piece that will remain a classic throughout the years. I think it's beautiful!


----------



## tiffanysilver

I really like this key! I think the fleur de lis looks very dainty and classic. I made the mistake of buying the large sterling oval and the small titanium oval key to wear together. Now I see keys everywhere - Tiffany & Co. or not - and I don't feel like wearing them. The scrollwork and the diamond pave will add visual interest to keep yours looking different than all the others.

I made the wrong decision  but it looks like you have the perfect key. And I do agree that wearing the key on a shorter chain will make it look much less trendy than a longer one. I wouldn't wear it on anything longer than 20".


----------



## CashmereFiend

I think you should go with the single key, and the fleur de lis. ESPECIALLY because you seem particularly smitten with it! Also because I feel vaguely smitten with it.  I'm actually considering my own favorite key right now (the diamond floral key), and was also pondering whether the key design was too trendy... 

...but then I thought that I love this necklace, so why should I care if it's on-trend at any given point in time? I tend to gravitate towards pieces that look vintage-y and whimsical, and if this pendant does it for me, I don't care what anyone else thinks. Besides, the necklace is still made up of Tiffany diamonds.... you can't go wrong with those.

I think you should go with your gut. If it's telling you this is the necklace for you, get it!

As for the chain, I agree with the other posters (16" makes it appear more formal, while the longer chains make it look more casual). I honestly think you could wear it either way, but I'd probably go for an 18 or 20" chain.


----------



## CrystalDreams

I know that this thread hasn't been updated for awhile so sorry for bumping something old!

Just wanted to share that after a very rough week where my bf and I of 5 years weren't sure if we were going to stay together or part (and I gave him back my silver mini heart key), it has been returned with a twin in yellow gold!

I currently wear the silver on the 16 inch chain and only wear silver/WG though he had known that I wanted a gold key to wear with the silver.  Thing is, since these two are of the exact same size, they tend to overlap which doesn't look so good... 

Now i'm considering whether I want to go and buy the matching 18k chain to go with the key and just wear two necklaces together (would they overlap less this way?) or should I just stick with wearing them on one? Should I get the 18 inch gold chain instead of the 16 inch?


----------



## SweetCherries

I am falling in love with this piece, and contemplating between wg or yg. I wear mostly wg and pt but for some reason I keep thinking about the yg. Does anyone on tpf have one or thinking of getting one? Please share your thoughts, greatly appreciated. TIA!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I don't have a Tiffany key, but I absolutely love yellow gold!


----------



## foxytnns

I have two Tiffany keys. One in sterling silver and another in yellow gold.  Even though I mainly wear silver or white gold, I find myself wearing the yellow gold key the most.  

I love the keys, I don't think you can go wrong with either of them!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I would go with the yellow gold.  Since there are so many silver keys, the white gold could easily be mistaken for silver.


----------



## SweetCherries

Kitsunegrl, foxytnns, Antiqueshopper; Thank you for your input and sharing your thoughts. Since Tiffany is so well known for the silver pieces aside from the engagement rings, I guess yellow gold would stand out more, decisions..decisions..


----------



## AntiqueShopper

SweetCherries said:


> Kitsunegrl, foxytnns, Antiqueshopper; Thank you for your input and sharing your thoughts. Since Tiffany is so well known for the silver pieces aside from the engagement rings, I guess yellow gold would stand out more, decisions..decisions..


 
Personally, I really love the color of 18K yellow gold.  I think Tiffany's 18K is just so beautiful!  I only own 2 pieces of white gold from Tiffany (Frank Gehry Axis earrings (.25cttw) and Axis pendant (.13cttw)).  Although they are lovely, I definately perfer their yellow gold.


----------



## bb10lue

I love T&Co's yellow gold


----------



## SweetCherries

AntiqueShopper said:


> Personally, I really love the color of 18K yellow gold.  I think Tiffany's 18K is just so beautiful!  I only own 2 pieces of white gold from Tiffany (Frank Gehry Axis earrings (.25cttw) and Axis pendant (.13cttw)).  Although they are lovely, I definately perfer their yellow gold.



You have a pretty and classic set. I agreed with you about Tiffany's 18k yg,
that's why I can't seem to make up my mind. I guess I am quite used to wearing wg & pt all the time. I will have to wait until I have the time to try
them both on at the store. Thanks.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

SweetCherries said:


> You have a pretty and classic set. I agreed with you about Tiffany's 18k yg,
> that's why I can't seem to make up my mind. I guess I am quite used to wearing wg & pt all the time. I will have to wait until I have the time to try
> them both on at the store. Thanks.


 
Thank you for the compliment-


----------



## darkangel07760

I am going to be getting two Tiffany keys on a chain; one will be silver, and one will be titanium.  Does anyone have any experience with how these will wear?  Does titanium wear, or does it retain its color/lustre?  Thanks!


----------



## MBeech

Titanium wears/scratches over time, but it takes a lot more time/abuse to show, compared to other metals.


----------



## NolaD

Titanium is by far a more durable metal than silver. Silver is softer- more malleable.  Silver can also tarnish- Titanium can't. However, that doesn't mean that it's a bad idea to get these keys in these metals- they are great metals and very good looking.  Silver is totally classic and affordable.


----------



## tiffanysilver

I have both a titanium and large oval silver key. The titanium looks the same as the day I bought it while the silver has micro-scratches from rubbing against cotton clothing. I rarely wear them together and I never let them touch anything except my shirt and chest (when I rest on a desk at school or something I tuck the key in my shirt).

They look great together on a chain. The silver will scratch faster than the titanium, and no, the titanium will never lose its color. For sterling, which is naturally soft, the key is made very well.


----------



## darkangel07760

Thanks everyone!  I can't wait to get my Christmas necklace.  Now I am quite excited!


----------



## Louis_Lady

Hi guys,
I'm getting a Tiffany necklace soon - the silver oval key style but when I looked at the sizes the small is 1 1/4 inch and the large is 2 1/2 inch. 
I wish they would have the necklaces on someone so I could see the size differences. I can't decide whether the large is too large. 

Plz post any pics of your tiffany necklaces for me to see so I can kinda get a better idea of how they look on.


----------



## aarti

I always like to plan my purchases in advance so I never end up regretting purchases!  I fell in love with the mini rose key to wear on a long chain to wear with my small oval locket my DBF got for me for my birthday: 






but then he also lovingly got me the olympian charm as part of my xmas gift (but he knew if there was a little blue box lurching around my tiffany senses would tingle and lead me to it so he gave it to me early)  :






My QUESTION:
I love this key: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+4-c+573050-r+101674965-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+ its cute and mini.

but I didn't realize they had some with diamonds under 500!

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+1-c+573050-r+101674965-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+ i love this one, so was thinking getting this and then eventually getting the sterling version of the rose gold key that is 165 and putting that on a bracelet with his olympian charm.


What should I do? 
Get the rose gold key and wear it around my neck.
Wear it on the bracelet.

Get the sterling silver big key and wait for a while to also get the rose gold key and put that on the bracelet as well.

forget the rose gold, and get the other two sterling keys?

thanks!!!!!


----------



## aarti

just wondering how people like having the key on their bracelet!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I like the smaller version. It's much more refined looking imo...


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I personally love the rose gold key.. I have it in yellow gold and SS!
So I would say get that!!


----------



## Lanier

I vote for the rose gold key too


----------



## darkangel07760

My sister is buying me a small sterling silver key and a larger black titanium key to wear on a silver chain.  Hope that helps!


----------



## xikry5talix

I love the rose gold key! The little heart is soooo cute


----------



## Crystalina

Get the rose gold key!


----------



## wild child

Rose gold key


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I own 2 different keys; they are both different sizes.  If you want to wear a key on a longer chain get the large.  If you like shorter chains, then get the small.  Either way you will have a beautiful piece.


----------



## Candice0985

I have both the small key in rose gold and the large oval key in sterling silver. the large was a good size for me when I was in university and dressing casually, but for a professional look I wear my rose gold more often now. CEC is right its much more refined looking in the smaller size


----------



## Candice0985

rose gold!


----------



## designerdiva40

I was looking at the yg version of the rg key & was very tempted but ended up getting a Chopard necklace instead but I still want the tiffany yg key, I like the Ss just as much, hard decision as there both lovely, hard choice to make.


----------



## merekat703

I own the small key and love it!


----------



## merekat703

It will break.


----------



## CharmingCharms

AntiqueShopper said:


> I own 2 different keys; they are both different sizes.  If you want to wear a key on a longer chain get the large.  If you like shorter chains, then get the small.  Either way you will have a beautiful piece.



ITA. I think the key looks best in a small size personally but if you do go with the large size a longer chain is the way to go!


----------



## cashewnut

The mini key is on the want list for my charm bracelet.  I figure, if I'm wearing the bracelet and not using it to scrub the floors in, it'll be ok...

I think it'll be a beautiful addition to the bracelets


----------



## Contessa

I prefer the small key on a longer chain (18" or so)  I don't like anything too high around my neck. 

And I think something small & sparkly dangling near the cleavage is incredibly sexy!


----------



## aarti

merekat703 said:


> It will break.



oh my has this happened to you?!


----------



## merekat703

This is my small key on a 16" chain.


----------



## aarti

wow no one likes the blossom key?!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

aarti said:


> wow no one likes the blossom key?!



I love it!    Would you wear this one by itself?  I think it's a bit larger than the others...?


----------



## merekat703

almost, it got bent really bad. I am careful of my charm bracelet but because I have 3 other charms any fragile ones like the keys get ruined. Perhaps if it was the only charm it may hold up.


----------



## aarti

ya i would wear it on its own, but now I just heard you cant put those keys on a bracelet for everyday, so i guess I would only need one, so in that case which one should it be?


----------



## beads

I love the rose key too!


----------



## smalls

I love the rose gold key. I have one and layer it with a small silver one with a diamond on a necklace.


----------



## Contessa

I like the blossom key.


----------



## aarti

^^^sorry to hear that that happened to you! did you take it back to tiffany?


----------



## merekat703

Yea there wasn't much they could do other than straighten it and polish it.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Hi! Does anyone have a key necklace from Tiffany's.  I am getting the blossom large key necklace for Christmas and I was wondering if it is a wearable necklace.  Does anyone regret getting it? I would like to know because I am having some doubts as to its wearability and might return it.  Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Contessa

Is this the pendant? 

I can't find the necklace on their site. Do you have a pic or link?


----------



## teinna

I have the blossom one in silver (the large one). For my style of dressing, it's very wearable. I find myself wearing it whenever I'm wearing a plain black dress, a singlet and jacket, and whatever has a plain, unembellished neckline. I also have it hanging around my chest height (not below the chest). Probably good for dressed-up casual to semi-formal?


----------



## girliceclimber

I don't know exactly what you're talking about, but are you worried about the size?  I love the keys collection but I think the smaller ones are much more wearable and classic.  The key shape is already a long and large silhouette, and I feel like the small keys have enough of an impact without going OTT.

ETA: Just looked it up and it's sooo pretty.  I do like the design of the upper part of the key.. I'm just hesitant about the size (2.5 inches is quite big).  Do you have other jewelry this size?  Can you try on the necklace before you decide to get/keep it?


----------



## ahertz

I'm not sure exactly which key you are talking about, but I have the large crown key and wear it all of the time on a 32" chain--it really puts a plain outfit together.  

Here's a great thread with tons of modeling pictures of the keys:  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/tiffany-keys-collection-out-yet-anyone-434380.html


----------



## canyongirl

I have the floral key and I love it!  It's great.  I wear it all the time.


----------



## canyongirl

I am guessing this is they key OP is talking about:  http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+blossom+key&search=1


----------



## ahertz

^^ AH...very pretty!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thank you everyone for your comments.. I am glad to know the key necklace works for you guyz!! I hope I will get to enjoy it as much as you!!!


----------



## aarti

^^what is the secret garden reference to the keys? Does she get a key? it's been so long and that was one of my favorite movies I'm upset I don't remember it!


----------



## kohl_mascara

After my friend got the clover key in rose gold, I had been looking at the Tiffany website all day in lieu of studying!!  I finally went with my boyfriend today and I got two keys (I loved the idea of layering them): the vintage oval key in silver with the smaller rose gold oval key!


----------



## aarti

^^too cute! I'm still deciding between the blossom key or rose gold heart key...


----------



## Pandoraholic

Does anyone have the Mini Heart Key with Pink Saphire??? I'd love to know what size and style necklace you wear it on.... does anyone have a modelling pick??? My BF has got me it for Christmas but I choose the 16inch tiny ball/bead necklace. I already have a 16inch small beaded/ball necklace, which i have a RTT Heart Tag on. And my 16inch normal necklace with my Elsa Pereti Open Heart on. So I think maybe I should have gone 18inch in either the normal style necklace or the tiny beads.... after all there is nothing to say i can't mix and match necklaces with my different pendants is there?


----------



## Pandoraholic

Pandoraholic said:


> Does anyone have the Mini Heart Key with Pink Saphire??? I'd love to know what size and style necklace you wear it on.... does anyone have a modelling pick??? My BF has got me it for Christmas but I choose the 16inch tiny ball/bead necklace. I already have a 16inch small beaded/ball necklace, which i have a RTT Heart Tag on. And my 16inch normal necklace with my Elsa Pereti Open Heart on. So I think maybe I should have gone 18inch in either the normal style necklace or the tiny beads.... after all there is nothing to say i can't mix and match necklaces with my different pendants is there?


 
http://au.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item...88158-r+601547229+601573050-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

Here is the link to my key. Can anyone tell me when it was released.... i LOVE pink and was tempted to get this same key with a diamond earlier in the year..... now I'm so glad i held out.


----------



## kohl_mascara

aarti - get the blossom key!!! I was originally going to get just the blossom key, but I really wanted to layer similar style keys in varying sizes on top of each other, so I decided to get the ones I got! Maybe I'll get it next time! 

Pandoraholic - you can definitely mix and match necklaces!!  The bead necklace is my second fav after the original chain!  If you want a size comparison - the rose gold oval key that I have is 1.25 inches (next to the vintage key that is 2 inches long) while the mini heart with sapphire pendant that you have is 1 inch long - so it'll be slightly smaller.  If you are petite, it is perfect alone.  If you are taller (like me) I'd recommend layering it with other pendants!!


----------



## canyongirl

Does anyone wear 2 Tiffany pendants on the same chain and can share pictures?  I've seen it shown like that in their catalogs, but haven't seen the look on someone.

I already have the Floral Key and I want to get another smaller pendant (or charm) to wear with it... but I need ideas.

The only picture I found was this of Alicia Key's wearing 2 key pendants together:  http://www.shefinds.com/2009/channe...lowers_in_the_attic_by_wearing_a_mysterious_/

TIA!


----------



## Pandoraholic

Thanks I'm only 5ft3 n an Aussie size6- 8... Think that's like 0 or2 in US sizes??? Not sure but anyway I'm petite and the bigger key just looked out of place on me. Just not sure on the chain length should have gone the 18 inch I think... Maybe Christmas day I'll wear it on another chain n go and exchange the size asap??


----------



## JOJA

I have 2 sterling silver keys I wear on 1 long chain.  I have one large key with the heart top and one small key with the oval top (no idea of the names). 
I wear it on the long tiffany chain.  I get a lot of compliments when I wear them.  Sometimes I will wear both on different chains as well.  
Sorry I have no pics right now.


----------



## canyongirl

JOJA, it sounds really pretty!


----------



## JOJA

canyongirl said:


> JOJA, it sounds really pretty!



Thank you!  I'm sorry I'm no help with the names or pics.  They were gifts so I never really looked into the names.  
I definitely suggest 2 together though.


----------



## akoko

I think they would look cute


----------



## kohl_mascara

I wear two key pendants on one chain posted in this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...co-collection-pics-69724-67.html#post17427918

I currently have 18" but am thinking about going to 20"-24" . . .hopefully I'll exchange by the end of today =)


----------



## Bethc

I wear 3 at once, either 3 heart keys - yg rg, and yg or rg, wg hearts and a larger wg key.  I know I had pics of them, I'll have to look.

Edited to say - same thread as above post 497


----------



## canyongirl

kohl_mascara said:


> I wear two key pendants on one chain posted in this thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...co-collection-pics-69724-67.html#post17427918
> 
> I currently have 18" but am thinking about going to 20"-24" . . .hopefully I'll exchange by the end of today =)



Very pretty!!


----------



## canyongirl

Bethc said:


> I wear 3 at once, either 3 heart keys - yg rg, and yg or rg, wg hearts and a larger wg key.  I know I had pics of them, I'll have to look.
> 
> Edited to say - same thread as above post 497



Gorgeous.  I love the combination of metals.


----------



## darkangel07760

kohl_mascara said:


> I wear two key pendants on one chain posted in this thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...co-collection-pics-69724-67.html#post17427918
> 
> I currently have 18" but am thinking about going to 20"-24" . . .hopefully I'll exchange by the end of today =)


 Hm... my sister is getting me two keys from Tiffany's... I got a 16" chain, but it looks like an 18" might be nicer!


----------



## designerdiva40

Im loving them, Im going to Harrods in London on Monday for my birthday & im going to treat myself to no 2 in yg on an 18inch chain to go with my 16inch chopard necklace, cant wait, I would love no 4 but cant really stretch to that much at the moment, thats the problem with having a birthday right near Christmas.


----------



## kohl_mascara

designerdiva40 said:


> Im loving them, Im going to Harrods in London on Monday for my birthday & im going to treat myself to no 2 in yg on an 18inch chain to go with my 16inch chopard necklace, cant wait, I would love no 4 but cant really stretch to that much at the moment, thats the problem with having a birthday right near Christmas.



That's okay - you can get it for Valentine's Day!


----------



## designerdiva40

kohl_mascara said:


> That's okay - you can get it for Valentine's Day!



Ha ha I love your thinking, I never thought of that.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

These are mine in rose gold:


----------



## ilovediamonds1

i loveeeee these keys, i wear mine alllll the time!


----------



## ilovediamonds1

I love mine! but i am not going to lie, now when i see a bunch of other companies making them for a fraction of the price...makes me wonder if I shouldve gotten one of those instead....nevertheless I love mine...


----------



## ladyash

I bought my key necklace on sale for wayyyy less...it's not tiffany but its incredible sterling silver with black diamonds and its probably about the same size and I love it to pieces! I need to post a pic LOL but I do find it very wearable I wear it as much as possible it's my new go to necklace.


----------



## akkmv

i love this mecklace! so pretty!


----------



## CoutureChiQ

I just got the Daisy key for Christmas and I'm in love with it!!!


----------



## americanroyal89

i bought the oval key for my boyfriend for his birthday


----------



## Pandoraholic

I've just treated myself to the Large Sterling Silver Fleur De Lis key with a 30inch oval chain. I am only 5ft3 & petite. I have being layering it with other 16inch necklaces with pendants. Today I have it on with my 16inch mini bead necklace & mini heart key with pink sapphire. Yesterday I teamed it with a 16inch small beaded necklace with a RTT heart tag. 

I think it looks good but not sure if it's too over the top???? I'd love opinions and LOTS of modelling pics of you lovely ladies wearing your larger tiffany keys. I have found a few photos in other posts but not many. So please give me inspiration.

Does anyone else actually have the Silver Fleur De Lis Tiff & Co key??? I've seen a few mention the 1.5inch Fleur De Lis with Diamonds. It's just beautiful. But I'll only be wearing it in my dreams :0)


----------



## Cara Mia

I'm thinking of getting one of the keys as well... I'm 5'2" and I'm not sure how long of a chain I should get - do you have any pics wearing yours layered with your other necklaces? If you don't mind posting, I'd love to see


----------



## designerdiva40

I've only got two small Tiffany Keys one in yg & one in SS I sometimes wear them both together on a yg chain & sometimes wear them separate, I wear the SS one on an 18inch chain with my mini lock on a 16inch chain or the yg key on an 18inch chain layered with my yg Chopard happy diamonds which is on a 16 inch chain although I have been looking for a more delicate necklace to wear with my yg key maybe I might get the mini lock in yg as I love the one I have in SS. Please post some modeling pics as I too am considering getting a large key on a longer chain.


----------



## Pandoraholic

Sounds nice. I have been Trying to take some model pics myself of my chains tonight. It's quite difficult lol

I'll try n load them up once my kids are in bed.


----------



## Pandoraholic

Here's the photos of how I had my keys on today.


----------



## Pandoraholic

Woops SORRY the pics are soooooo BIG!!!!

Come on girls show us your pics of multiple Tiffany keys worn together or layered. Thanks for helping feed my obsession xxx


----------



## Pandoraholic

Btw girls I definitely say go for it. I love both my keys. The mini key is just so cute and I love the Pink touch with the Sapphire which is impossible to capture in the modeling pic. The fleur De Lis I've only had since Sunday but I'm loving wearing it. It's completely different from my normal style but it's a nice change n stands out. My boyfriend says I'll lose it as he thinks the chain will snap as it's a heavy key and the thin long chain could easily catch on something and break. Has anyone had a problem with this????


----------



## designerdiva40

Pandoraholic I love your necklaces i am defiantly going to get an extra large key to go with my smaller ones, they go really well together.


----------



## designerdiva40

By the way the weather must be good where you are as your wearing a very summery dress, I'm jealous it's freezing here but then again the weather is never that good in sunny old Britain lol


----------



## mrs moulds

I wear mine alone on a 20' inch chain.


----------



## kohl_mascara

designerdiva40 said:


> By the way the weather must be good where you are as your wearing a very summery dress, I'm jealous it's freezing here but then again the weather is never that good in sunny old Britain lol



I agree. I am so jealous of your beautifully tanned brown skin! I am white as a ghost haha!


----------



## Pandoraholic

kohl_mascara said:


> I agree. I am so jealous of your beautifully tanned brown skin! I am white as a ghost haha!


 
Kohl_mascara, if it was possible I'd happily swap my suntan for your beautiful ring.... it is GORGEOUS.... BTW Congrats.

It's been a strange summer here in OZ loads of RAIN and Floods- wrecking homes and causing deaths.... VERY SAD. On the other hand the weather the last few weeks has been early to mid 30's so NICE n warm. 

DesignerDiva40, I'm VERY familier with UK weather, Ive only lived in OZ for 8 years I am from Christchurch in Dorset, I moved here in 2002 after i married an Aussie :o( my mum comes out tomorrow from the UK.... I cant wait to see her.


----------



## Pandoraholic

This was how I wore it today. I'm loving wearing the 30inch Oval link chain with low necklines. DesignerDiva40 cant wait to see your keys in action.


----------



## designerdiva40

Pandoraholic its very sad what's Been happening in Australia & you've had another lot of bad weather I just hope you don't get anymore, the floods in Australia looked terrible on the tv, we get floods here but I don't think they've ever been as bad as what I saw on tv.

I will post pics soon & I'm defiantly going to copy you with the large key it's gorgeous & Kohl_mascara is right your tan looks great I'm so jealous, hope you have a lovely time with your mum visiting.


----------



## Pandoraholic

designerdiva40 said:


> I will post pics soon & I'm defiantly going to copy you with the large key it's gorgeous & Kohl_mascara is right your tan looks great I'm so jealous, hope you have a lovely time with your mum visiting.


 
Thanks x


----------



## miss_mabel

I have the same fleur de lis key, and I wear it alone on the 20 inch oval link chain. I am looking forward to getting a couple of smaller keys in the future though, they look fantastic layered up.


----------



## Pandoraholic

miss_mabel said:


> I have the same fleur de lis key, and I wear it alone on the 20 inch oval link chain. I am looking forward to getting a couple of smaller keys in the future though, they look fantastic layered up.



I'd love to see a pic of it on the 20inch chain. It's amazing how different it can look.
Do u plan to add the smaller key to your existing chain or get a shorter or longer chain to wear together?


----------



## darkangel07760

Great pics!  I don't have an extra large Tiffany key, but it is a large one.  I wear it on an 18" chain, but I like shorter chains anyway 
I will post a pic when I grab the camera later!


----------



## HeidiD

Pandoraholic... is the bow pendant you're wearing the mini or medium? That size looks perfect!  Is the chain a 16 inch?


----------



## Pandoraholic

darkangel07760 said:


> Great pics!  I don't have an extra large Tiffany key, but it is a large one.  I wear it on an 18" chain, but I like shorter chains anyway
> I will post a pic when I grab the camera later!



Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Pandoraholic

HeidiD said:


> Pandoraholic... is the bow pendant you're wearing the mini or medium? That size looks perfect!  Is the chain a 16 inch?




My bow pendant is the medium... It's supposed to be a 16inch chain but I've never measured it. I'll find a ruler tomorrow and check.
I did try the mini on but as cute as it was it sorta got a lil lost on me.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Pandoraholic said:


> Kohl_mascara, if it was possible I'd happily swap my suntan for your beautiful ring.... it is GORGEOUS.... BTW Congrats.
> 
> It's been a strange summer here in OZ loads of RAIN and Floods- wrecking homes and causing deaths.... VERY SAD. On the other hand the weather the last few weeks has been early to mid 30's so NICE n warm.
> 
> DesignerDiva40, I'm VERY familier with UK weather, Ive only lived in OZ for 8 years I am from Christchurch in Dorset, I moved here in 2002 after i married an Aussie :o( my mum comes out tomorrow from the UK.... I cant wait to see her.



 I'll keep my pale skin! hehe

My parents are going to Australia this weekend!  I am keeping my fingers crossed that they have a safe trip and travel.  They are visiting Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane. 

I LOVElovelove how you wear your large keys.  I have my sterling silver vintage key layered with the small rose gold oval key on an 18 inch chain because I am in class all day and I wanted to avoid them getting knocked around against the desk!


----------



## Pandoraholic

I dont blame you.... I wouldnt trade that beautiful ring for anything!!!
Your parents should have a GREAT time.... Hopefully the weather is good for them we've not had much of a summer this year. 
I'd love to see modeling pics of you wearing your keys. The SA tried to convince me that I should purchase a small diamond daisy key... Was alot bigger than my mini key. She showed me how lovely they looked hanging together on the same chain. Does anyone else have this key??? It was $345au but in sure it'd be heaps cheaper in USA.


----------



## Pandoraholic

Bumping this as i'm hoping for other modeling photos.


----------



## kohl_mascara

I have a few pics! I layer my keys with the platinum and diamond heart necklace my bf bought me for our anniversary as well 

Sorry for the awful lighting and big pics. . .I look like I have jaundice!


----------



## surfergirljen

Khol and Pandora you guys look gorgeous! Thanks for the modelling picks - you both rock those keys!!! 

Sigh... jealous of your gorgeous Aussie tan Pandora!!!


----------



## Pandoraholic

Kholu look fantastic.... NOT jaundiced!!!! I love ur keys together nice contrast between the different colored metals. I LOVE ur diamond necklace... Is that Tiffanys too??? It's heart shaped did u say?? It looks like a DBTY from here but I can't tell. 

Unfortunately here in Aus the Tiffany is ALOT more expensive and the Gold n platinum extremely expensive. I will at some point own some.... Maybe I need to find me a rich sugar daddy who lives in the USA. Lol I'd love to live where TIffany is more reasonable and near a Disneyland would be great. (lol that's my other obsession)

Thanks surfergirljen though I'm thinking I should be taking more notice of the tan in a bottle these days... Would be a healthier glow hey!


----------



## bextasy

That looks great


----------



## nin26

Pandoraholic said:


> DesignerDiva40, I'm VERY familier with UK weather, Ive only lived in OZ for 8 years I am from Christchurch in Dorset, I moved here in 2002 after i married an Aussie :o( my mum comes out tomorrow from the UK.... I cant wait to see her.



Ooo small world - I'm from Poole in Dorset!


----------



## Pandoraholic

nin26 said:


> Ooo small world - I'm from Poole in Dorset!



Poole not far from my home town in Uk but along way from me now. Did u fill that lovely Pandora pic on your profile from England?? It's soooo expensive here I spent $5000 filling 2 Pandoras in 2009 now I don't even wear one of them worth $1500... I dread to think what the cost would have been had I got them in England.... It seems like they cost alot more over there.


----------



## madeofdreams

Pandoraholic & Kohl, both of you rock the keys!! 

Most of my tco necklaces come with the standard chain length (is that the 16 inch?). I am looking for a Key and definitely want to layer my look. Question is I want a chain that falls just beneath my boob but above the hips. Ie somewhere between Pandoaholic & Kohl's chains... Should I be looking at a 20 inch chain or ? The online website was of no help as they only had 16 inch and a 30 inch black rope necklace and I can't get out to a store anytime soon.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Pandoraholic said:


> Kholu look fantastic.... NOT jaundiced!!!! I love ur keys together nice contrast between the different colored metals. I LOVE ur diamond necklace... Is that Tiffanys too??? It's heart shaped did u say?? It looks like a DBTY from here but I can't tell.
> 
> Unfortunately here in Aus the Tiffany is ALOT more expensive and the Gold n platinum extremely expensive. I will at some point own some.... Maybe I need to find me a rich sugar daddy who lives in the USA. Lol I'd love to live where TIffany is more reasonable and near a Disneyland would be great. (lol that's my other obsession)
> 
> Thanks surfergirljen though I'm thinking I should be taking more notice of the tan in a bottle these days... Would be a healthier glow hey!



YES, it's from Tiffany  I LOVE Disneyland too!!!  I hope you find your sugar daddy LOL.


----------



## momo

I just have to say Kohl M. and Pandoraholic you gals are totally modeling those keys better than any professional model would.  I love it, makes me want one, or two!


----------



## designerdiva40

Pandoraholic said:


> Poole not far from my home town in Uk but along way from me now. Did u fill that lovely Pandora pic on your profile from England?? It's soooo expensive here I spent $5000 filling 2 Pandoras in 2009 now I don't even wear one of them worth $1500... I dread to think what the cost would have been had I got them in England.... It seems like they cost alot more over there.


 

I am the same I filled mine a couple of years ago before they became so popular & then everyone I know & who is related to me got Pandora Bracelets so I ended up not wearing it as I like to be a bit different & ive got my yg love bangle so I would be too worried of it scratching, here in the UK everyone has got a Pandora its a bit like the sweety bracelet from Links of London everyone had them & now it seems to be Pandora.


----------



## designerdiva40

kohl_mascara said:


> I have a few pics! I layer my keys with the platinum and diamond heart necklace my bf bought me for our anniversary as well
> 
> Sorry for the awful lighting and big pics. . .I look like I have jaundice!


 

Wow Kohl that looks gorgeous, you wear it well & I love your other necklace, did you mention in another post that its from Tiffany, I love it.


----------



## nin26

Pandoraholic said:


> Poole not far from my home town in Uk but along way from me now. Did u fill that lovely Pandora pic on your profile from England?? It's soooo expensive here I spent $5000 filling 2 Pandoras in 2009 now I don't even wear one of them worth $1500... I dread to think what the cost would have been had I got them in England.... It seems like they cost alot more over there.



Aw, thank you - I love green and blue. Yes, I filled it here in the UK, a very expensive hobby -that's why I stuck to silver, even though I love some of the two tone beads. Yours is gorgeous - and it's still hardly cheap where you are either! It's a shame you don't wear one of yours - I'll gladly give it an airing if you like! 

I've noticed that there are so many people wearing Pandora now - I was the only person I knew with one for ages, but now they're everywhere. There's quite a lot of copycat versions around too. It's taken the edge off of it a bit, but most I see aren't colourful like mine with all the glass and enamel, and I love it too much to be put off of wearing it!


----------



## QueenCoco

kohl_mascara said:


> I have a few pics! I layer my keys with the platinum and diamond heart necklace my bf bought me for our anniversary as well
> 
> Sorry for the awful lighting and big pics. . .I look like I have jaundice!


 

AWWWWW....Kohl, you're gorgeous! I love the heart necklace. Is it a solitare or smaller stones???


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you momo, designerdiva40 and QueenCoco!!  Yes, the heart pendant is from Tiffany  (and you are right designerdiva, it is also pictured in the show your Tiffany collection thread!!!).  It is platinum with three small diamonds totaling .17 carats on a 16" chain. I believe my bf bought it for me for under $1k, around $950 last July. Now it's $1100.  Dang that price increase! Here is a link to it:

http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=24469093&mcat=148204&cid=288155&search_params=s+2-p+1-c+288155-r+101323340+101323351-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+


----------



## Pandoraholic

Kohl the link doesn't do ur heart necklace justice. It looks simply stunning on u.


----------



## Pandoraholic

madeofdreams said:


> Pandoraholic & Kohl, both of you rock the keys!!
> 
> Most of my tco necklaces come with the standard chain length (is that the 16 inch?). I am looking for a Key and definitely want to layer my look. Question is I want a chain that falls just beneath my boob but above the hips. Ie somewhere between Pandoaholic & Kohl's chains... Should I be looking at a 20 inch chain or ? The online website was of no help as they only had 16 inch and a 30 inch black rope necklace and I can't get out to a store anytime soon.




Thanks. I think there is a 24 inch that might be the one to go with.... Mines 30 and kohls is 20 I think???? I tried on a 20 and I'm short but it made the key sit right between my breasts. Not such a great look.


----------



## Pandoraholic

madeofdreams said:


> Pandoraholic & Kohl, both of you rock the keys!!
> 
> Most of my tco necklaces come with the standard chain length (is that the 16 inch?). I am looking for a Key and definitely want to layer my look. Question is I want a chain that falls just beneath my boob but above the hips. Ie somewhere between Pandoaholic & Kohl's chains... Should I be looking at a 20 inch chain or ? The online website was of no help as they only had 16 inch and a 30 inch black rope necklace and I can't get out to a store anytime soon.


Here's the link to the 24 inch oval link for u 
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...-k&cid=578552&selectedsku=24469778&fromgrid=1


----------



## Pandoraholic

momo said:


> I just have to say Kohl M. and Pandoraholic you gals are totally modeling those keys better than any professional model would.  I love it, makes me want one, or two!



Thank u. Hope u get one. I am lost tonight. I took my fleur de Lis off at my boy friends house earlier and left it there. I'm not gonna rest till I get it back... Better be tomorrow!!! I'm sad without it!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Pandoraholic said:


> Kohl the link doesn't do ur heart necklace justice. It looks simply stunning on u.



Thank you Pandoraholic!!   The necklace is very understated and not as eye catching as the DBTY - perhaps one day!


----------



## Kimberlyp

Hi, I don't post much buy I love my Tiffany key and thought I'd show you all. I think the one I have, 4 leaf clover, isn't made any more. I'm not great at pictures but here it is:


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^Never liked these till THIS! I love clovers!


----------



## SweetCherries

Kimberlyp said:


> Hi, I don't post much buy I love my Tiffany key and thought I'd show you all. I think the one I have, 4 leaf clover, isn't made any more. I'm not great at pictures but here it is:


When did you purchase this 4 leaf clover? It's stunning. All the stores only have the 3 leaf clover and I pick out the wg.


----------



## Kimberlyp

SweetCherries said:


> When did you purchase this 4 leaf clover? It's stunning. All the stores only have the 3 leaf clover and I pick out the wg.



My husband bought it approximately 2 years ago just when they started making all of the keys. I usually don't like large necklaces but I sure do love this one. I wonder why they stopped making the 4 leaf clover, I think it's so unique.


----------



## Kimberlyp

Btw, I just looked at the receipt and it is called diamond quatrefoil, not 4 leaf clover, sorry.


----------



## SweetCherries

Kimberlyp said:


> My husband bought it approximately 2 years ago just when they started making all of the keys. I usually don't like large necklaces but I sure do love this one. I wonder why they stopped making the 4 leaf clover, I think it's so unique.



That is so sweet of your DH. I wonder maybe b/c it looks too much like the Alhambra line from VC&A (no keys) and decided to redesign to a (3 leaf clover). It's such a beautiful piece. Enjoy wearing it.&#57616;&#57616;


----------



## arnott

Pandoraholic said:


> This was how I wore it today. I'm loving wearing the 30inch Oval link chain with low necklines. DesignerDiva40 cant wait to see your keys in action.



Love the bow necklace!  Is it the medium size or small size?


----------



## Pandoraholic

arnott said:


> Love the bow necklace!  Is it the medium size or small size?


Thanks. I love it heaps 2.... It's the medium Bow necklace.


----------



## arnott

Pandoraholic said:


> Thanks. I love it heaps 2.... It's the medium Bow necklace.



Thanks for the info!  I'm thinking about getting it but I'm not sure if a 16 inch chain is too short for me.


----------



## Pandoraholic

I've heard of people having the chain lengthened so I say go for it just maybe get them to add a few inches if u find it a lil too short in length.


----------



## arnott

Pandoraholic said:


> I've heard of people having the chain lengthened so I say go for it just maybe get them to add a few inches if u find it a lil too short in length.



Oh I didn't know they could do that!    Most of the pendants come with 16 inch chains...I wish they would give you an option on what chain length it comes with.


----------



## Mininana

we are key/chain twins 



Kimberlyp said:


> Hi, I don't post much buy I love my Tiffany key and thought I'd show you all. I think the one I have, 4 leaf clover, isn't made any more. I'm not great at pictures but here it is:


----------



## Mininana

SweetCherries said:


> When did you purchase this 4 leaf clover? It's stunning. All the stores only have the 3 leaf clover and I pick out the wg.




I have the same key and I got mine around Feb 2010. It was when the THREE leaf clover had come out already so I had to order it to my store in pasadena.


Later, around the end of april, I happened to be in Boston and the Boston tiffany still had about 4 keys left.


You might want to ask around perhaps there are still some in stock


----------



## lisacakes

Hi!

My boyfriend bought me the mini bean for Valentine's Day (although I'm the one that chose it, haha) and I just noticed how cute the mini heart key with the pink sapphire is! I am one of those people that tends to wear the same necklace for a long time, so I don't want to have both of them. I have read a lot of comments about how classic the bean is, which is one of the reasons why I love it. Will the heart key still be appropriate when I'm much older? (I'm 22 right now). Which would you prefer? Please help! Thanks.


----------



## Forsyte

The bean definitely. I think since your BF gave it to you it would be nice to keep that.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

The bean gets my vote.


----------



## iwantlv

i would get the heart. im not sure why people like the bean. not sure what a bean is suppose to mean. i think the bean looks funny.


----------



## QueenCoco

I love the bean. Its classic Tiffany. I have the small one, although VERY tarnished now. It was given to me by my father when I was 12. I am 30 now so I would say it weathers the times! The key...well, its new and I am not sure how much time will pass before it is pase.....although I like the key, I think in a few years it will be "out". It probably will come back in at some point but is far less of a possible classic!


----------



## iwantlv

if u get the bean, people might think you like to eat it and get gas. j/k


----------



## uber.cutie

@lisacakes ~ the bean is definitely the more timeless of the two styles. Its simplicity is its charm. The bean would probably look really cute  stacked with the key (on a 16" and 18" chain respectively)


----------



## nyc_cady

I would choose the bean....I've had one for years.  It's a small one that I got when I turned 16, I think they are timeless.  Plus, I think it's less maintanence than a pendant with a stone if you wear them for a long time, you don't have to worry about a stone falling out or anything.


----------



## nyc_cady

P.S. The bean is supposed to represent the origin of all things.


----------



## kohl_mascara

nyc_cady said:


> P.S. The bean is supposed to represent the origin of all things.



You're so smart  I like the bean too. . .it is definitely classic Tiffany and I especially like the "smashed" or "squished" look to it


----------



## nyc_cady

kohl_mascara said:


> You're so smart  I like the bean too. . .it is definitely classic Tiffany and I especially like the "smashed" or "squished" look to it


 
HAHAH - Not that smart....I looked at the Tiffany website!


----------



## lisacakes

thanks for responding, guys.  I will def keep the bean, but I do like the idea of stacking the key and bean together!


----------



## lisacakes

oh and as for the meaning, I work with kids and as far as they're concerned, I must be a big fan of jelly beans, hahah!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Keep it! I love love love the bean.. the medium was my first T&Co piece! 
I do get bored of it but fall in love with it all over again everytime I see it...
There's always other occasions to get the lock!


----------



## Pandoraholic

I LOVE my Tiffany pink sapphire mini heart key my bf got me for Christmas and have never really understood the bean... Though I know it's a classic piece. I vote keep it though your man Got it for u and that's the main thing that counts. Hey there's plenty more occasions in the year.... Fingers crossed n u may just end up with the layered look in the not too distant future!!!


----------



## Pandoraholic

Oh n btw I'm nearly 32 so I'd say ud get a few more years out of the heart key if u end up with it 2 eventually.


----------



## Shopaholic_Tasha

My vote is for the bean


----------



## Beriloffun

everyone looks so good with their keys!!

Whats the shortest you can wear an XL key without it looking out of place?? I'm guessing around 18 inches?


----------



## arnott

kohl_mascara said:


> I have a few pics! I layer my keys with the platinum and diamond heart necklace my bf bought me for our anniversary as well
> 
> Sorry for the awful lighting and big pics. . .I look like I have jaundice!




What are the sizes of the 2 keys?


----------



## Pandoraholic

Beriloffun said:


> everyone looks so good with their keys!!
> 
> Whats the shortest you can wear an XL key without it looking out of place?? I'm guessing around 18 inches?



I tried mine with an 18 inch chain and it looked very out of place n got lost in clevage not a great look!!!


----------



## Beriloffun

Pandoraholic said:


> I tried mine with an 18 inch chain and it looked very out of place n got lost in clevage not a great look!!!



lol! I've got very little cleavage! I tried a XL key on at the store and it looked out of place...I think bc it was the big oval link chain that distracted me... I guess I need to go back and try it on with a different chain. Hopefully I get an SA that believes I'm a serious buyer this time..


----------



## Pandoraholic

Those SAs.... Has anyone ever pointed out to themthat they are after all only glorified sales assistants.... They have no reason to be snooty your money is as good as the next persons. Last time I went in the SA must have thought I was made of money and tried to do the BIG sell up... Lol I did end up walking out with the Fleur De lis key and I only went in to exchange my 18 inch oval link chain to 24 or 30... Which cost an extra $50au alone lol.... She was trying hard to push me to get a diamond key to wear with the Fleur De Lis which would have doubled my spend.... Hello I'm a single mum now not going to happen!!! I can dream.
I LOVE my oval link maybe it was just the length though I wasn't keen on it as the 18 inch hence my exchange.


----------



## Beriloffun

Pandoraholic said:


> Those SAs.... Has anyone ever pointed out to themthat they are after all only glorified sales assistants.... They have no reason to be snooty your money is as good as the next persons. Last time I went in the SA must have thought I was made of money and tried to do the BIG sell up... Lol I did end up walking out with the Fleur De lis key and I only went in to exchange my 18 inch oval link chain to 24 or 30... Which cost an extra $50au alone lol.... She was trying hard to push me to get a diamond key to wear with the Fleur De Lis which would have doubled my spend.... Hello I'm a single mum now not going to happen!!! I can dream.
> I LOVE my oval link maybe it was just the length though I wasn't keen on it as the 18 inch hence my exchange.



Seriously! It was a slow day and there was 5 or 6 SAs standing around! And then I go last weekend before valentines day by myself just to look and all these SAs swarm me LOL. I don't get it!!

But next time I'm there I will try it on at a different length...Maybe it won't overwhelm the key this time!


----------



## rocksee3

arnott said:


> Oh I didn't know they could do that!  Most of the pendants come with 16 inch chains...I wish they would give you an option on what chain length it comes with.


 
You can get it lengthened. When I bought my small Paloma dove necklace I had the chain lengthened from 16" to 18". I think it's around $20 an inch. I can't remember because the SA remembered me from when I bought it and waived the fee because I had to wait a while before I was helped.


----------



## etoile_30

Hello! Gorgeous layering going on here 

I have the SS large Fleur de Lis and I wear it on a 16 inch oval link chain, but I'm 5ft 8 so I can understand why it may be too large for some of the petite ladies here. It is a huge statement piece, but I wear it very often during the day. It looks good with a plunging neckline, or even just peeping through a normal shirt.

For some reason, I have never worn any larger pieces on longer chains - I think I'm too clumsy!


----------



## Pandoraholic

etoile_30 said:


> Hello! Gorgeous layering going on here
> 
> I have the SS large Fleur de Lis and I wear it on a 16 inch oval link chain, but I'm 5ft 8 so I can understand why it may be too large for some of the petite ladies here. It is a huge statement piece, but I wear it very often during the day. It looks good with a plunging neckline, or even just peeping through a normal shirt.
> 
> For some reason, I have never worn any larger pieces on longer chains - I think I'm too clumsy!



Sounds great I'd love to see a modeling pic... I'm def thinking that only being 5ft3 I wouldn't get away with wearing it on a short chain.... Maybe I'll play around later to see. But I'm loving the long chain at the moment.


----------



## Beriloffun

^^i second a modeling pic!! Pretty please!


----------



## etoile_30

Okay, I'll do one tonight after work if I can!


----------



## etoile_30

Modelling Fleur de Lis on 16 inch Oval Link.






Sorry for the crummy picture!


----------



## Cheryl

^^ I have the Large gold key that I wear at this same length, I love it so much!!! This looks great on you!!


----------



## Beriloffun

^^It looks so good on you!!! Next time I go in there I'm going to make the SA bring out every length of chain to try on! haha


----------



## Pandoraholic

etoile_30 said:


> Modelling Fleur de Lis on 16 inch Oval Link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crummy picture!



Thanks sooooo much for sharing, I actually really like it on u at that length. Looks GREAT. Hmmm now I'm gonna have to try mine on some of my shorter chains!!!


----------



## yappy12

etoile_30 said:


> Modelling Fleur de Lis on 16 inch Oval Link.



I always expected the large keys to look best on a long chain but I love the length you're wearing it on! So glad you shared this. I wouldn't have guessed it without seeing it. Thanks!


----------



## etoile_30

Thanks everyone! I'd love to see all your pictures of shorter chains too! It would be like you've discovered a new piece of jewellery


----------



## Pandoraholic

I went into Tiffany today and had a good look at the collections... As much as I like my keys I think I'll stick with the 2 I have though I was going to add the daisy key with diamond and wear it on the chain with my fleur De Lis. Hmmm anyone have more pics of 2 worn together???


----------



## sharona130

BF got the two rose gold keys for me as gift~~~Love them!


----------



## Pandoraholic

I love your new keys sharona thanks for sharing the pics. I'd love to see a modelling pic.


----------



## shattrstar

Hey all,

I have been debating gifts for my Maids of Honor (I have two!) and have been coming up dry.  Then I discovered the Tiffany key collection and think it'll be really symbolic!  They're my two best friends, that I have known for over 15 years and I really want something meaningful for them.

Been leaning towards this one: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+1-c+573050-r+101674964-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+

People with the keys, do you think it's worth it? I have heard bad things about needing to polish for the sterling silver stuff.

Think I should go for it or are there better options for that price range (~200ish pre tax)?  Let me know your feedback! Thank you~


----------



## arnott

How about get their initials?

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...ams=s+5-p+2-c+288157-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+


----------



## shattrstar

arnott said:


> How about get their initials?
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...ams=s+5-p+2-c+288157-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+



hm, think they would be more likely to wear these? i really do like these too, esp more than the disc type initials. hmm another idea to mull over!
thanks for the input!!


----------



## arnott

shattrstar said:


> hm, think they would be more likely to wear these? i really do like these too, esp more than the disc type initials. hmm another idea to mull over!
> thanks for the input!!



I do, and I think the heart key is a younger look (How old are they?), while the initial they can wear when they are older too.  What are their first initials?


----------



## shattrstar

arnott said:


> I do, and I think the heart key is a younger look (How old are they?), while the initial they can wear when they are older too.  What are their first initials?



They're are both in their late 20s - so not TOO old right? J and C are their first initials (hope they're not in these forums lol). that is a really cute idea! hmm..


----------



## MbyMJ

I have this one but in the mini size and I absolutely love it!

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+3-c+573050-r+101424819-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+

I think it's classy and not too youthful - this is coming from a 30 yr old. I see myself wearing it for a long time and I like the fact that the keys have a nice touch with layering multiple necklaces especially the DBTY & CBTY Tiffany lines.  

I almost chose the one that you're thinking about but the small diamond didn't stand out too much and was too camouflaged for my liking.  My DH thought the one that I ended up choosing was a lot nicer and I tend to agree with him.  I really like the diamond with the pink sapphire stone though.

For myself personally, I'm not a huge fan of the Elsa Peretti letter pendants.  I just don't like the look of them.  They're not too dainty looking but that may be me.


----------



## shattrstar

MbyMJ said:


> I have this one but in the mini size and I absolutely love it!
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+3-c+573050-r+101424819-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+
> 
> I think it's classy and not too youthful - this is coming from a 30 yr old. I see myself wearing it for a long time and I like the fact that the keys have a nice touch with layering multiple necklaces especially the DBTY & CBTY Tiffany lines.
> 
> I almost chose the one that you're thinking about but the small diamond didn't stand out too much and was too camouflaged for my liking.  My DH thought the one that I ended up choosing was a lot nicer and I tend to agree with him.  I really like the diamond with the pink sapphire stone though.
> 
> For myself personally, I'm not a huge fan of the Elsa Peretti letter pendants.  I just don't like the look of them.  They're not too dainty looking but that may be me.



Yeah I was looking at that key pendant too, glad to know you like yours so much!!  I choose the one i did because it stood out to me the most because of the diamond (been only browsing online so far), but i guess i would have to see it in real life to really get a feel.

Thanks so much for your input!!  Reason to go to Tiffany's heh heh...


----------



## arnott

shattrstar said:


> They're are both in their late 20s - so not TOO old right? J and C are their first initials (hope they're not in these forums lol). that is a really cute idea! hmm..



You can see a TPFer modeling the J pendant here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/tiffany-alphabet-471836.html


----------



## MbyMJ

shattrstar said:


> Yeah I was looking at that key pendant too, glad to know you like yours so much!!  *I choose the one i did because it stood out to me the most because of the diamond (been only browsing online so far), but i guess i would have to see it in real life to really get a feel.*
> 
> Thanks so much for your input!!  Reason to go to Tiffany's heh heh...



Totally! That's the one that stood out to me when I was browsing online as well.  When I went to the store I was disappointed.  It was very pretty when I saw it in the store but it didn't have the WOW factor and I thought the diamond would be shinier.


----------



## shattrstar

arnott said:


> You can see a TPFer modeling the J pendant here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/tiffany-alphabet-471836.html



Thank you for that!! That differently helps as a reference. i'm so torn now! They both seem like great options! ><;;  Ok, a tiffany's trip is now a must!!


----------



## lara0112

i have this one here but in YG

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+3-c+573050-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+

this is pretty timeless - I also had a silver heart pendant with the turquoise and I think this is too youthful for me. I am now 33 - I am keeping this for my daughter for later on 

but the oval key pendant goes right with my heart pendant and I never take that necklace off. totally love both


----------



## trustlove

I love my tiffany key. I wear all the time. Here is the one I have- http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...338+101674965+101573050-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+


----------



## Minteva

I've three Tiffany keys. Love them.

If you want something dainty, check out the silver bow pendant, it's so pretty. Also with matching earrings.


----------



## Pandoraholic

I'm 31 and I have the Mini Heart Key with Pink sapphire... Have u checked this one out??? It is the same as the key u are looking at but the pink sapphire stands out better than the diamond IMO. Plus it's a lil cheaper. Just a thought.


----------



## SassieMe

I love those heart keys.  I think that it makes an excellent choice for a bridesmaid gift!  So chic and so wearable!


----------



## justlurking

I think a key pendant would make a great gift.  I've loved them from the moment they came out.  I don't have one though as I cannot make up my mind what I want as they are all so nice.  I can't even narrow it down among the different metals! It's going to be a tough decision when you visit the store as I don't there's one that isn't nice!


----------



## shattrstar

justlurking said:


> I think a key pendant would make a great gift.  I've loved them from the moment they came out.  I don't have one though as I cannot make up my mind what I want as they are all so nice.  I can't even narrow it down among the different metals! It's going to be a tough decision when you visit the store as I don't there's one that isn't nice!



D'oh!!

well, thanks for all the input everyone!! sounds like there isn't an unhappy customer out there!!  yay!


----------



## roses5682

I have one of the keys and I love it. I'm in my late 20's and i dont find it to be too youthful.


----------



## missD

Keys I think are a matter of preference style-wise. So if you think it fits their personal style then go for it. If not then something like Alphabet is cool and personalized.


----------



## butterfly_baby

roses5682 said:


> I have one of the keys and I love it. I'm in my late 20's and i dont find it to be too youthful.



same here. i have a bigger one, and since i am wearing it all the time, there isnt much need pof polishing it. 
love it, and would buy the key myself anytime again (it was a christmas gift)


----------



## skphotoimages

I'm 35 and I would wear a key but not the initials.
What about the bean?


----------



## shattrstar

thanks for the feedback all.  im planning to hit tiffany's today or tomorrow and see how it goes


----------



## LeeMiller

I'm in my 30s and wouldn't wear anything with hearts.  I have the diamond fleur de lis key and I LOVE it.  As for silver that depends on whether they wear silver or not.  I don't wear my silver Tiffany's stuff anymore because of the polishing issue.


----------



## narcissistmas

does anyone have this key? or know of a pic anywhere of someone wearing it? I want this item soooo badly and i'm currently saving up for it but i'm so curious about what it looks like on someone.


----------



## kellymcd

I dont have one...but I have heard from a friend that hers broke easily.  I hope someone with more experience can comment on this.


----------



## narcissistmas

kellymcd said:


> I dont have one...but I have heard from a friend that hers broke easily.  I hope someone with more experience can comment on this.



oh really? thats REALLY good to know lol. yeesh. now it doesn't seem like such a great idea.


----------



## skphotoimages

I'm not sure, but I would think the black jade one would be a little stronger.  And if you really want to avoid breaking, maybe the black titanium one?


----------



## narcissistmas

skphotoimages said:


> I'm not sure, but I would think the black jade one would be a little stronger.  And if you really want to avoid breaking, maybe the black titanium one?



i saw the titanium one, didn't see the jade one. you see this is why i come on here. you all are just amazing when it comes to things like this. because knowing me i would have bought the black bone one and it would have broken in a week


----------



## rocksee3

I have the clover one. I know someone on here posted a while ago about how hers snapped, but I haven't had any issues. I don't wear it everyday, though.


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

I have the titanium one - have had it for about a year and a half now and wear it almost every day. I almost bought the bone china one but my husband quickly talked me out of it because he knew it would break easily.


----------



## arnott

shattrstar said:


> thanks for the feedback all.  im planning to hit tiffany's today or tomorrow and see how it goes



So what did you decide?


----------



## darkangel07760

I like this key better!
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...p+1-c+573050-r+101674964-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+


----------



## kat99

I think they make lovely gifts and the key design is very versatile to a lot of tastes.


----------



## arnott

darkangel07760 said:


> I like this key better!
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...p+1-c+573050-r+101674964-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+



I agree!  I'm getting the same one in gold.


----------



## mrs moulds

The keys has become one of my favorite Tiffany's items.  I wished the weddings I was in the bride was as thoughtfull as you. I think one bride gift I received was some damn ink pins LOL!!!

Your girls would love any Tiffany gift that you decide to give. 

Good luck!


----------



## arnott

mrs moulds said:


> The keys has become one of my favorite Tiffany's items.  I wished the weddings I was in the bride was as thoughtfull as you. I think one bride gift I received was some damn ink pins LOL!!!
> 
> Your girls would love any Tiffany gift that you decide to give.
> 
> Good luck!



What are ink pins?


----------



## ltb

i like the bow here


----------



## mrs moulds

arnott said:


> What are ink pins?


 
LOL!!!
Writing pins.  Matter of fact, they were a set of Cross writing pins. After 20 years I still have them. I mean, what woman would want to receive a pair of pins as a gift period?   This was more of a grooms man gift..


----------



## ltb

mrs moulds said:


> LOL!!!
> Writing pins.  Matter of fact, they were a set of Cross writing pins. After 20 years I still have them. I mean, what woman would want to receive a pair of pins as a gift period?   This was more of a grooms man gift..



dare i ask what the groomsmen received as gifts??


----------



## shattrstar

arnott said:


> So what did you decide?



I plan to go tomorrow to figure it out.  I was debating it, and I think one of my MOH would like it more than the other (my other one doesn't really wear many necklaces).  The one I do want to get it for is a lot more sentimental so I think she'd like the gift a lot more.  I will post pix of what I decide on!!



mrs moulds said:


> The keys has become one of my favorite Tiffany's items.  I wished the weddings I was in the bride was as thoughtfull as you. I think one bride gift I received was some damn ink pins LOL!!!
> 
> Your girls would love any Tiffany gift that you decide to give.
> 
> Good luck!



Aww.. thank you!  My MOHs are like my childhood friends and they mean SO much to me and they've been doing so much.  I really want to show my appreciation, and what other way to stun them than with tiffanys. 

Thanks again everyone for the opinions!! Yay, going to tiffs tomorrow!


----------



## ReRe

I love my Tiffany keys and wear them quite a bit.  I just ordered one of the new silver lockets with diamond accents to go with them.


----------



## shattrstar

I finally bit the bullet and bought my two MOH gifts.. the tiffany key w/ sapphire stone and a tiffany lock!! I realized my one MOH love charm bracelets so the lock seemed like the perfect fit!!

I actually bought it online because I've been so busy with wedding planning that I haven't been able to visit Tiffany's =( However, with the help of everyone here, it made the decision easier to make!! I can't wait to see them!!  Thanks all for your help!! 

I will take actual pictures when I finally receive them!! yay!!  Can't wait to gift them!!!


----------



## wild child

They are lovely! I'm sure your MOHs will love their gift!


----------



## MbyMJ

shattrstar said:


> I finally bit the bullet and bought my two MOH gifts.. the tiffany key w/ sapphire stone and a tiffany lock!! I realized my one MOH love charm bracelets so the lock seemed like the perfect fit!!
> 
> I actually bought it online because I've been so busy with wedding planning that I haven't been able to visit Tiffany's =( However, with the help of everyone here, it made the decision easier to make!! I can't wait to see them!!  Thanks all for your help!!
> 
> I will take actual pictures when I finally receive them!! yay!!  Can't wait to gift them!!!
> 
> View attachment 1358250
> 
> 
> View attachment 1358251



Excellent choices! Your MOH's will definitely love your gifts. Congrats on finding the perfect gifts for them.

As I read your thread earlier on it intrigued me to stare at the Tiffany key collection some more.  That usually leads to buying and I now have this:
http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...+3-c+573050-r+501432132-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+

As well as this that I bought earlier:
http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...+2-c+573050-r+501432132-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+   (in the mini size)

I adore them both and have them on an 18 inch bead necklace.


----------



## pie

Does any one know if the Petals Key is available in ROSE gold?  I was at lunch today and saw a beautifully dress woman wearing the Petals Key in what appears to be rose gold on a rose gold Diamond by the Yard chain.  I didn't know either was available in rose gold.  It's definitely not on the Tiffany website.  I really want the rose gold because my skin tone takes rose gold best.  I tried the platinum keys and they were just very meh on me.


----------



## kohl_mascara

There are some pieces that are not online that are in stores, so it could be an "inspired" piece. I found one at Buy.com: http://www.buy.com/prod/14k-rose-gold-1-3ct-diamond-medium-key-pendant/q/sellerid/18409976/loc/64934/211949084.html
I didn't look to see if Buy had any diamonds by the yard necklaces but I know for sure that Tiffany has no such item; however, I do know Brian Gavin Diamonds does! : http://www.briangavindiamonds.com/home/ring-details/?product_id=5385


----------



## pie

Thanks so much *kohl*!  I'll have to pay the boutique a visit to see if the Petals Key is done in rose gold.  I'm so intrigued now.

BTW, what is Buy.com?  I couldn't open the link above.  Is it an auction site?


----------



## kohl_mascara

No problem!! Buy.com isn't an auction site - they just sell all sorts of stuff like jewelry, electronics, etc. haha. Sorry you can't open the link - here is a pic of the pendant attached.


----------



## ReikoReiko

I just got a silver key for my 21st birthday after a day of wearing the key it tarnish. 
Ladies any advise?


----------



## pie

kohl_mascara said:


> No problem!! Buy.com isn't an auction site - they just sell all sorts of stuff like jewelry, electronics, etc. haha. Sorry you can't open the link - here is a pic of the pendant attached.


 
Wow!  I'm kinda impressed by how good this looks. Is it made of 18k rose gold and real diamonds?


----------



## coco5

Im hesitating between the key with pink enamel and the one with the pink sapphire. What do you think?


----------



## wild child

coco5 said:


> Im hesitating between the key with pink enamel and the one with the pink sapphire. What do you think?


 
I like the pink sapphire one more.


----------



## arnott

bump!


----------



## Pandoraholic

Thanks for bumping it Arnott I was going to do it myself yesterday but didn't. I'm sure there are many other TPFs with large Tiffany keys they can post modeling pics of.... Or just layered T&Co keys.


----------



## Pandoraholic

coco5 said:


> Im hesitating between the key with pink enamel and the one with the pink sapphire. What do you think?



I LOVE my pink sapphire key it goes with everything as the pink isn't over the top. I am debating getting the enamble pink one as well to wear together on same chain. Has anyone tried this???


----------



## Nicola_Six

ReikoReiko said:


> I just got a silver key for my 21st birthday after a day of wearing the key it tarnish.
> Ladies any advise?



Oh that sucks! Um...have you tried phoning up a Tiffany location near you to ask how to care for it? I believe getting some solution to clean the tarnish would be the way to do it, but I would ask a Tiffany rep just to make sure. I don't know why it would tarnish after only one day...

I'm waiting for my platinum Fleur de Lis key. So excited!


----------



## shattrstar

MbyMJ said:


> Excellent choices! Your MOH's will definitely love your gifts. Congrats on finding the perfect gifts for them.
> 
> As I read your thread earlier on it intrigued me to stare at the Tiffany key collection some more.  That usually leads to buying and I now have this:
> http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...+3-c+573050-r+501432132-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+
> 
> As well as this that I bought earlier:
> http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...+2-c+573050-r+501432132-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+   (in the mini size)
> 
> I adore them both and have them on an 18 inch bead necklace.



OO, congrats!!  I love them both!  I have been debating a key necklace of my own, but am trying to wait patiently till after the wedding before i splurge on myself ><;;  They're just so darn cute!!  Did you like the length of the 18" one? Does it sit better than the 16"?  I would think the 16" might be too short.


----------



## Pandoraholic

etoile_30 said:


> Modelling Fleur de Lis on 16 inch Oval Link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crummy picture!



Thanks again for posting this pic. After seeing it earlier when I flicked through a lil of this thread again I noticed this pic and had to try it for myself. I wore it on it's usual 32inch oval link necklace and just doubled it over to make a doubled chain 16 inch oval link. It looked GREAT on with a low v necked top n pants I'll def try this look more often coming into winter. Prefer it long with my summer dresses mind u.


----------



## ReikoReiko

Thanks babe, will phone tiffany to get some help. Hope it will be shiny again! 



Nicola_Six said:


> Oh that sucks! Um...have you tried phoning up a Tiffany location near you to ask how to care for it? I believe getting some solution to clean the tarnish would be the way to do it, but I would ask a Tiffany rep just to make sure. I don't know why it would tarnish after only one day...
> 
> I'm waiting for my platinum Fleur de Lis key. So excited!


----------



## Candice0985

FineQuality4Me said:


> I believe to many companies are doing the keys now, and they've lost some of its appeal.


I think so too. when I first got my rg oval key no one had anything similiar so it was different! now even tv jewellery shopping have keys. Tiffany's designs are the most timeless and beautiful IMO


----------



## MbyMJ

shattrstar said:


> OO, congrats!!  I love them both!  I have been debating a key necklace of my own, but am trying to wait patiently till after the wedding before i splurge on myself ><;;  They're just so darn cute!!  Did you like the length of the 18" one? Does it sit better than the 16"?  I would think the 16" might be too short.



Thank you so much!  I love them and they are so very cute.  You did fab job of picking out some wonderful thoughtful gifts for your MOH's. The mini heart key with the pink sapphire is so darn cute.  I have no doubts they will love them to pieces

I love the length of the 18" one. I find the keys to be more of a statement piece and IMO they look and sit better with the 18" length.  I think the 16" one is too short as well.


----------



## lara0112

OP - excellent choice and very cute to be so thoughtful and get them a nice gift.

MbMJ - congrats on your purchases, the oval key shape is my fav - I have this one in YG


----------



## calisnoopy

I can't believe they discontinued the 18K YG Quatrefoil Key, which was part of their original Tiffany key release and one of the most popular styles!

I already have the Fleur de lis Key in Platinum with diamonds but my bf always loved the 18K YG quatrefoil one and thankfully hunted one of the last ones down for my bday..,


----------



## roma375

Please post pics, I'd love to see it.  I just exchanged my platinum vintage key with diamonds for the Fleur de Lis one.


----------



## roma375

Here'e my exchange -  although, I have a feeling I'll be going back to T&Co. and getting both keys. Love Love Love!


----------



## *MJ*

I'm a little tardy to the party, but here is my 18K YG Quatrefoil Key on the 18" Tiffany chain.


----------



## shattrstar

fyi for those debating the pink sapphire key.. here's a picture of the one i bought as a gift

i think its just so adorable and the pink is discreet enough that it can go with anything. the enamel one might be "too" pink imo


----------



## arnott

Anyone know if this small gold daisy key is new?

http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...+1-c+287465-r+501323339-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+

I've only seen it in silver and a larger size.


----------



## arnott

never seen this key either:

http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...+2-c+288153-r+501432132-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ Yes, I believe they're new.  Love the second one!


----------



## arnott

kohl_mascara said:


> ^ Yes, I believe they're new.  Love the second one!



The website seems to get updated randomly!  They should have a section for all the new arrivals!


----------



## calisnoopy

*MJ* said:


> I'm a little tardy to the party, but here is my 18K YG Quatrefoil Key on the 18" Tiffany chain.



Love it!  My bf just got this as one of my bday pressies to wear with my fleur de lis key too!

So sad they discontinued this quatrefoil style tho!


----------



## justlurking

calisnoopy said:


> Love it! My bf just got this as one of my bday pressies to wear with my fleur de lis key too!
> 
> So sad they discontinued this quatrefoil style tho!


 
Happy Birthday and you absolutely must post a picture! I click on your blog everyday (there's very few I check like that!) like clockwork to see if there are any updates. I just love it when you post close-ups so I can see your lovely Penny Preville pendant and fleur de lis key! I have a question I've been wanting to ask you for quite a while but haven't gotten the courage up until now. I know you wear your fleur de lis on a silk cord and I did see the silver clasp because it was at the front of your neck in one of your pics once. I am thinking of getting that key and asked my SA if I could try it on the cord to see how it looked on me. I also will get either a plat. or WG chain but would like the option to switch off since I saw it on you and it looks so great. However, she could not get the key to go over the ring on the cord. Do you know if they had to modify the cord in order to get it on, or maybe my SA just didn't work very hard at getting it on? I didn't want to say, "Hey, let me try"! LOL! Thanks a bunch!

ETA:  If you've not checked out this gals blog, you really should!  She has the best of everything!  Jewelry, watches, clothes, shoes, closet, and the cutest little doggie!


----------



## *MJ*

calisnoopy said:


> Love it!  My bf just got this as one of my bday pressies to wear with my fleur de lis key too!
> 
> So sad they discontinued this quatrefoil style tho!



Thanks *calisnoopy*!! Congrats on yours too!! 

And I agree, Tiffany should never have discontinued this style...


----------



## kohl_mascara

arnott said:


> The website seems to get updated randomly!  They should have a section for all the new arrivals!



Haha, I know.  I think they do have a "new jewelry" section on the website somewhere!


----------



## arnott

Some more new keys!  

http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...ams=s+5-p+7-c+573050-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+

http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...ms=s+5-p+14-c+573050-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+

http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/item...r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k&cid=573050&fromgrid=1

http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...ms=s+5-p+17-c+573050-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+

http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...ms=s+5-p+18-c+573050-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+

Fancy!


----------



## Pandoraholic

arnott said:


> never seen this key either:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...+2-c+288153-r+501432132-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+



Yes I saw this in Sydneys Tiffany on the weekend. Not too sure I liked it though. I'd not wear it personally.


----------



## sally.m

I dont know what to do, Im so gutted. 

I have a black tiffany key which the saleslady told me was bone. I usually wear it with a silver key. It was hanging on my jewellery stand and it tipped over onto the floor. The weight of other stuff landing on it has broken the key just at the top of under the bit you pass the  chain through.  The long shaft bit. KWIM?

Do you think it can be repaired, maybe glued with something?

Im bummed as i love this necklace!


----------



## ame

I would take it right to the Tiffany store to see what they can find out.


----------



## skphotoimages

It's probably the bone china one.  Yes, I have heard of that happening.  I am so sorry it happened to you.  I love the black keys also.  Definitly call Tifany's and see what they say.  If you have a lot of fight in you you can tell them your SA told you it was bone and you expected it to have some stregth and if she had told you it was actually china, you would have opted for the titanium key instead.  Maybe you can get a store credit or something.


----------



## sally.m

As it was bone i didnt think they would do much about it but i have just rung them as they said if i send it back they will have a look at it and see if a repair can be made. Never thought about a tiffany repair shop. All my other jewellery has stood the tests of time!


----------



## luvscoach518

hi! i really like this and wanted to know if anyone had it or had any realife pics of it too see the size?? i"m considering the medium! thanks


----------



## Matt1080

I would bring it to tiffany's. My wife has a pearl bracelet that her sister borrowed without asking and got it caught on something and lost 3 pearls and the large clasp part. I brought it in and they repaired it for free and apoligized for it breaking. They really are great with service. Also my wifes first ering had a bent prong and they repaired it no charge.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

i broke my bone key within a month of buying it.  i called the 1-800 #, not expecting them to do anything, but just to let them know and they replaced it right away.  i decided not to get another and went with something else instead.  great customer service!


----------



## dialv

It never hurts to call and ask,  sounds like they have great customer service.


----------



## arnott

My first Tiffany!

Small Oval Key in 18K Yellow Gold!


----------



## *MJ*

^^Very pretty!!! Congrats!!


----------



## luvscoach518

anyone??


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I know it is about an inch long.  It is a really pretty piece.  I do not own it, but I have seen it in person.   I say, "Go for it!"


----------



## calisnoopy

justlurking said:


> Happy Birthday and you absolutely must post a picture! I click on your blog everyday (there's very few I check like that!) like clockwork to see if there are any updates. I just love it when you post close-ups so I can see your lovely Penny Preville pendant and fleur de lis key! I have a question I've been wanting to ask you for quite a while but haven't gotten the courage up until now. I know you wear your fleur de lis on a silk cord and I did see the silver clasp because it was at the front of your neck in one of your pics once. I am thinking of getting that key and asked my SA if I could try it on the cord to see how it looked on me. I also will get either a plat. or WG chain but would like the option to switch off since I saw it on you and it looks so great. However, she could not get the key to go over the ring on the cord. Do you know if they had to modify the cord in order to get it on, or maybe my SA just didn't work very hard at getting it on? I didn't want to say, "Hey, let me try"! LOL! Thanks a bunch!
> 
> ETA: If you've not checked out this gals blog, you really should! She has the best of everything! Jewelry, watches, clothes, shoes, closet, and the cutest little doggie!


 
hiya justlurking! first of all, thanks soo much for your super sweet comments and birthday wishes--my blog is a newbie blog compared to many others out there that i've seen but i try to improve it with each post and hopefully will also catch up from all my travel/dining out posts so it will be a bit more current!

about the Tiffany Key on the silk cord, that's a really good point since i do recall there being a little "tweaking" to my Tiffany key to get it to fit on the silk cord but i can't really tell by looking at it now unless i compare it to another fleur de lis brand new in the case at Tiffany.  the 18K YG quatrefoil key though had no problems going onto the silk cord, as i decided for now to wear both keys together hehe.

best of luck though and would love to see pics of your pieces when you get them too 






*MJ* said:


> Thanks *calisnoopy*!! Congrats on yours too!!
> 
> And I agree, Tiffany should never have discontinued this style...


 
i knoww!!!  well, i'm just glad to have found one before they were all gone!


----------



## luvscoach518

AntiqueShopper said:


> I know it is about an inch long. It is a really pretty piece. I do not own it, but I have seen it in person. I say, "Go for it!"


  thanks!! does it look huge??? lol


----------



## AntiqueShopper

luvscoach518 said:


> thanks!! does it look huge??? lol


 
No. . . it is a great size.


----------



## snottypanda

I figured since i just posted a new Tiffany piece it would be appropriate for me to finally upload this which ive been meaning to do since xmas.Figured it was a good time since i just got it cleaned for her today.

Got this for my girlfriend for christmas. She loves the keys and she loves hearts so best of both worlds.


----------



## .jourdyn.

I really like that! I'm also a fan of the key necklaces.


----------



## boarbb

its pretty!! i really like the chain, did u pay extra for the chain , cuz its diff than the one it usually comes with??


----------



## snottypanda

I don't believe I did. I'm pretty sure she asked me if i wanted the beaded chain or the link chain to which i obviously said the link chain.


----------



## justlurking

snottypanda said:


> I don't believe I did. I'm pretty sure she asked me if i wanted the beaded chain or the link chain to which i obviously said the link chain.


 
I was under the impression that the keys and chains are all sold separately.


----------



## snottypanda

yeah they are. but i assumed what was meant was if the link chain was more than the beaded. But yes they are sold seperately


----------



## justlurking

snottypanda said:


> yeah they are. but i assumed what was meant was if the link chain was more than the beaded. But yes they are sold seperately


 
Gotcha. I should have directed the question toward boarbb because of the "one it usually comes with" statement. I do see where the price of either the silver beaded or link chains are the same (at least in the 16 in length...I didn't check further). Unfortunately the link chain in yellow gold is more expensive than the beaded. BTW, nice key AND chain!


----------



## luvscoach518

AntiqueShopper said:


> No. . . it is a great size.


 
thanks


----------



## designerdiva40

I love the Tiffany keys, I've got 2 myself which I got December, yg & silver & the keys are sold separate to the chains.


----------



## skyqueen

I especially love the chain...stunning!


----------



## skphotoimages

It's lovely and I do really like that chain with that key!


----------



## merekat703

Orchidlady said:


> I know I'm kinda late but I just got mine this evening and I am ecstatic . I ended up buying 2 key pendants actually. I like the idea of layering them so I bought the open heart 'mini' key charm and the blue heart 'mini' key charm, each for $100. The chain is an 18" non-Tiffany white gold chain, a gift from my dear mom.


 I love this look! I just ordered the enamal key and I have a small oval key and I can't wait to wear them together.


----------



## sally.m

Well, I had a special delivery note through my door at the weekend. The wonderful Tiffany's had received my broken key and replaced it for free. I was so shocked they did this! I am so thrilled! 
I will also be much more careful with this one!


----------



## skphotoimages

Yay!!


----------



## surprise

Wow.  I only own two pieces from Tiffany (my e-ring, and a pen that was given to me as a college graduation/starting medical school gift), but hearing about their solid customer service makes me even more sure that I will be shopping there for years to come.  Glad you got a replacement!


----------



## lovely_bag

QueenCoco said:


> I love the bean. Its classic Tiffany. I have the small one, although VERY tarnished now. It was given to me by my father when I was 12. I am 30 now so I would say it weathers the times! The key...well, its new and I am not sure how much time will pass before it is pase.....although I like the key, I think in a few years it will be "out". It probably will come back in at some point but is far less of a possible classic!


is it the silver or the golden one? I would not want my golden to be tarnished ...


----------



## ducky112

I say the bean for sure. It's the first piece my boyfriend bought me as well. The bean is my favourite.


----------



## pandapharm

I had a customer come in last week with the bean necklace and I noticed it right away. It is SO adorable and timeless. It looks similar to a classic circle pendant but it is a little different and that sets it apart. I also agree that it will be less maintenance than a larger key pendant especially with a stone.


----------



## brulee

Another vote for the bean.


----------



## mewt

I like swapping chains for my necklaces, so the bean wouldn't work for me (since the hole seems too small for regular clasps? correct me if I'm wrong!). when did the keys come out, does anyone know? my mom gave me my first key pendant in... '96? it's not from tiffany, but it's white gold and I still love it! this year my boyfriend got me a tiffany key, and I wear both all the time. I don't worry about what's "in" or whatever, I'm just glad tiffany made a key so my boyfriend could buy it haha. I've always been into keys, it's a symbol of knowledge for me.

so I wouldn't go with what's "classic" or "in", but go with what YOU like! your boyfriend did get you the bean, so I'd stay with that. I exchanged a coat my bf got me once, and I've always since regretted it! now I personally have a rule to never exchange things given with sentimental value. it just means more!  (besides, you can always get more later~ )


----------



## darkangel07760

Keep the bean!!!


----------



## daluu

the bean gets my vote as well.


----------



## lisacakes

thanks, everyone! I was surprised to see this thread re-surface after a few months. I have decided to keep the bean.  I love touching whatever necklace I wear at the moment, and the bean has such a nice, smooth texture!


----------



## princessLIL

May be someone can give me their opinion. I really like 4 keys snd can't make up my mind which one I want ! I like fleur de lis 1.5 and crown key in yg and diamonds?? I also like rg clover and blossom! Since it's my first Tiffany piece I also want to have it for long time and look classy!btw I m in my 30s !


----------



## lovedove

Hello.
I've been debating between the two sizes of the Daisy key. The smaller version is 1.25 inch. The bigger version is 2.5 inches. I finally got a chance to visit the store and was able to snap a side by side photo of the two.  I knew the smaller key was half the size, but the size difference was striking for me. The dial on the larger key is .87" in diameter while the smaller one has a diameter of .51".

The smaller key has a 0.01 diamond while the larger one has a 0.02 diamond.  I love how the smaller version looks cute and dainty, but the diamond is so tiny you can barely see it.  

I can't decide, any inputs or experiences with any of these keys would be appreciated. 
*
*


----------



## princessLIL

How tall r u lovedove?


----------



## lovedove

princessLIL said:


> How tall r u lovedove?



I'm petite, less than 5'5".  
You're planning on buying a key soon as well?  I really like the Blossom key too.


----------



## princessLIL

I m petite too 5'2! I like the blossom key very much! I love fleur de lis one too! The problem is there r so many choices to choose from. Decisions, decisions!I m leaning towards the smaller size 1.5, because I want it to look classy and real!what about u?


----------



## lovedove

princessLIL said:


> I m petite too 5'2! I like the blossom key very much! I love fleur de lis one too! The problem is there r so many choices to choose from. Decisions, decisions!I m leaning towards the smaller size 1.5, because I want it to look classy and real!what about u?



I know what you mean about the smaller keys - they definitely look more delicate and dainty. But I don't think our short stature should limit us in our jewlery selection. I tried the 2.5inch Daisy key on a 20 inch chain, and it looked great!  I guess I'm having a hard time on deciding which I would wear more and which would complement what I already have.


----------



## princessLIL

K I ended up getting a platinum fleur de Lis key with diamonds! I instantly fell in love with it! My next purchase is a small rose gold daisy key and I m planning on wearing the 2 keys together!


----------



## princessLIL

Lovedove what key did u end up getting?


----------



## happywife18

I'm really loving the Tiffany Heart Key Pendant in SS. I love it so much that I decided to buy the YG 1" in 16" chain. Just want to share.


----------



## happywife18

And here's a few of my Tiffany items:


----------



## happywife18

I'm sorry. I'm in a wrong forum.


----------



## lfyoyo

Awesome!


----------



## tiffanylove

SO gorgeous!!!


----------



## Candice0985

pretty congrats on the gold key!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Cute!


----------



## happywife18

Thank you girls for the wonderful comments.


----------



## lolakitten

That's my favorite key 
I love how simple & delicate it is.


----------



## being.myself

I have that key and love it! It gets so many compliments.  It looks great on you


----------



## happywife18

lolakitten said:


> That's my favorite key
> I love how simple & delicate it is.


 
I love everything hearts and I'll be using this key pendant for a long time.


----------



## happywife18

being.myself said:


> I have that key and love it! It gets so many compliments.  It looks great on you


 
Thank you.


----------



## ajeny

Wow... So Cute.


----------



## doreenjoy

The keys are so delicate and pretty. They look fabulous on you (everything does).

I also love the Notes heart...I love the script they used for the Notes collection.


----------



## lily25

I love the keys!~


----------



## skyqueen

Stunning!


----------



## madaddie

The necklace is awesome, love it!


----------



## Marberry

I need help again! 
It's all this price increase at Tiffany that makes me crazy... Oh well, sometimes it's very hard for me to decide to buy one particular piece or not... Especially if it's not cheap one. The thing is, I've recently bought platinum and diamonds fleur de lis key. I wanted it for A LOOONG time. But... after having it on for several days I really started to have doubts... I already have Tiffany Floral key (second pic) in white gold and I love it and wear it almost every day (but getting a bit tired of it, frankly), but the diamonds are so tiny, almost invisible... I've always wanted Fleur de Lis key, but couldn't afford it before. And then, with the long wanted key in my hands I felt strangely lost and not entirely happy... Maybe I was over keys after wearing one (my old one) for more then a year, or maybe I didn't want to have both keys (don't like to pair them together), or maybe I thought it's not  elegant enough... Oh, I don't know... But I finally returned my Fleur de Lis key back to Tiffany...

And now I'm thinking, what if it's my last chance to have that key before the price increase!? That's so crazy, because I'm not even sure if that's what I want... I'd like to have a nice sparkly pendant suitable for every day use, I'm 29, so it should be something feminine, but I don't want to get bored with it either... I've been thinking about Jazz pendant (third pic) or even yellow diamond necklace, but I don't want to go over $3500.

OMG, why am I so indecisive!? Now I'm thinking maybe that Fleur de Lis was meant to be mine?... I'm so so miserable.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Marberry said:


> I need help again!
> It's all this price increase at Tiffany that makes me crazy... Oh well, sometimes it's very hard for me to decide to buy one particular piece or not... Especially if it's not cheap one. The thing is, I've recently bought platinum and diamonds fleur de lis key. I wanted it for A LOOONG time. But... after having it on for several days I really started to have doubts... I already have Tiffany Floral key (second pic) in white gold and I love it and wear it almost every day (but getting a bit tired of it, frankly), but the diamonds are so tiny, almost invisible... I've always wanted Fleur de Lis key, but couldn't afford it before. And then, with the long wanted key in my hands I felt strangely lost and not entirely happy... Maybe I was over keys after wearing one (my old one) for more then a year, or maybe I didn't want to have both keys (don't like to pair them together), or maybe I thought it's not  elegant enough... Oh, I don't know... But I finally returned my Fleur de Lis key back to Tiffany...
> 
> And now I'm thinking, what if it's my last chance to have that key before the price increase!? That's so crazy, because I'm not even sure if that's what I want... I'd like to have a nice sparkly pendant suitable for every day use, I'm 29, so it should be something feminine, but I don't want to get bored with it either... I've been thinking about Jazz pendant (third pic) or even yellow diamond necklace, but I don't want to go over $3500.
> 
> OMG, why am I so indecisive!? Now I'm thinking maybe that Fleur de Lis was meant to be mine?... I'm so so miserable.



They are all so beautiful. What one makes your heart skip a beat. I think you should try them all on and see what really jumps out at you.


----------



## lubird217

I can see why having two keys just sort of took the fun out of the second one. I like the Jazz a lot, it seems timeless! Is the tiffany garden collection in your taste?


----------



## daluu

the fleur de lis is gorgeous. if that's the one you've always wanted, then you should certainly get it (again). imo, both keys look different enough to keep.


----------



## mewt

your floral key, imo, is WAYYYY more elegant and pretty than the pricier fleur de lis key! don't fall for the price increase... price increases will always happen, but that doesn't make them unaffordable! if you ever do change your mind in the future, you can still get it. it won't be double the price, or even discontinued (not for a lonnng time anyway). if it doesn't make you happy, then it's not the right piece. save the money for something that really makes your heart skip a beat, and both your wallet and wardrobe will thank you!  good luck!


----------



## Marberry

lubird217 said:


> I can see why having two keys just sort of took the fun out of the second one. I like the Jazz a lot, it seems timeless! Is the tiffany garden collection in your taste?


Oh yes, that's exactly what have happened - I just wasn't excited about having a second key... Something just felt wrong about it...
I do like garden collection, but when I tried rose cut diamonds at the store (bee pendant), it wasn't sparkly enough for me and it looked so tiny... 

When I'm trying things at store, the problem is I usually like several pieces and even if I like one more then the others, at one moment I'm not sure any more. The deal is, I have to really love the piece, I just can't justify buying something I have mixed feeling/lukewarm about.


----------



## jordanjordan

I like the jazz and the fleur (the fleur is my favorite key!).


----------



## Marberry

mewt said:


> your floral key, imo, is WAYYYY more elegant and pretty than the pricier fleur de lis key! don't fall for the price increase...


Thank you! My husband too, likes the delicate design of the floral key more. Fleur de lis is more of a "pile of diamonds" for him, and I prefer we both like the piece. Being frustrated surely not the right mood to make a purchase with, especially pushing by the price increase. 
I'm planning to visit Tiffany to buy presents for my parents 30th anniversary (probably small rose gold heart key for mom and something (?) for dad) and maybe lapis lazuli bean necklace in yg for myself as a nice summer alternative to my floral key, for now...

Buy the way, do you guys think heart key will be suitable present for a 50 years old women? She wears only rose gold and she never had anything from Tiffany before. I know that she would like the key for its simplicity and distinctive design... There is small oval key in rose gold too (she wouldn't like anything big), do you think which one would be better?


----------



## mewt

I have the rose gold heart key (in my avatar actually! ) and I wear it everyday! I think your mom would appreciate anything from you really, though a heart would be more meaningful (imo). it just has that extra bit of 'love', you know? mine was from my bf. 

here's a better photo:






rose gold goes with heart designs so well! good choice.


----------



## Marberry

*Mewt*, I LOVE your picture! Heart key is definitely a keeper.


----------



## surfergirljen

I'm going to throw in another suggestion... if 2 keys are too many keys, buy the dreamy fleur, have Tiff's polish up your old one (should be free) to new and sell it on ebay!


----------



## HauteMama

Don't let your mind play tricks on you. You didn't feel that key when you bought it, and it won't sing to you now if you buy it just to get in under the increase. For whatever reason, you had a change of heart. You should never have to talk yourself INTO buying a piece - if anything, you should have to talk yourself out of it (and potentially blowing your budget). If you love something, there won't be any hesitation or second thoughts once you have it. 

Personally, I find the yellow diamond pendants irresistible.


----------



## ammpt0831

Does anybody have a modelling picture of the platinum fleur de lis key? Thanks


----------



## darkangel07760

I did the same thing.  I initially bought the mini gold elsa peretti open heart charm, but I just wasn't comfortable with how much it was (I didn't think it was worth it).  I exchanged it and got the paloma picasso  mini dove charm, and I much happier with my purchase.
So don't get the key.  Actually, don't get anything unless you _really _want it... I understand your frustration with the price increase.  But, if you don't love what you are buying, then don't get anything.  
I hope that helps!


----------



## lily25

From the keys I like the one you already have (fleur? daisy?), it is the one I would buy. The Fleur de lis is beautiful but I prefer the yg one without gems. And I also like the new Garden collection, but since you have a similar design there is no point buying from this line. Yeah it is tough deciding... I don't think you made a wrong decision returning it.


----------



## being.myself

You did the right thing... Maybe you needed to do this to find out what you really wanted.


----------



## lovely_bag

about the price-increase: just imagine how many people now shop because of the price increase.
they spend more money in the end because without the price increase they might have slept over some hurried decisions and bought nothing at all in the end. 

Reminds me of the posting in the money talks-forum: tourists get only 1 day for shopping when they are on a group-tour because when they have little time they rush their decisions and buy way more compared to groups who could go shopping every day.

btw: I bought the bean 1 month ago and love it so much! I get lots of compliments, it is shiny, smooth and a perfect piece of design.


----------



## Marberry

Ladies, thank you all! You really helped me realize I've made the right choice returning the the diamond key, I just wasn't trilled about it anymore for whatever reason, and all I felt was gilt for spending so much for the price that I don't absolutely love. Certainly not the best feeling to experience when you put your necklace on...

I tried to list my old key on craiglist, but nobody was really interested, and it would break may heart to sell it twice cheaper then it cost me. And besides, my husband is very sentimental about all my jewelry, so I better keep I guess. 

I think I'll probably go for jazz round necklace... I've tried it in store, and it was SO sparkly (because diamond are bigger in it), and the bezel shape is so clean and beautiful. It could go from day to night as well. The price for 0,51c Tiffanys diamonds is quite ok too... I'm a bit hesitating because the circle shape is not distinctively Tiffanys..., but others brands pendants just doesn't look that perfect to me... Do you think it worth it to buy it from Tiffanys?

Hmmm, now I'm a bit torn between this one and Garden flower pendant, which is smaller (0,25c), but has nice sparkle to it too...


----------



## princessLIL

I m probably not helping, but I have fleur de lis key in platinum 1.5 sz and I love it I get an enourmous amt of compliments too! It s a gorgeous piece that u can wear day/night!!!


----------



## bigheart

princess could you post a modeling pic?


----------



## Marberry

bigheart said:


> princess could you post a modeling pic?


There is the picture.


----------



## bigheart

thanks, i like it


----------



## kabaker

I prefer the jazz pendant


----------



## MatAllston

You've made the right choice by keeping your key. 

I like the garden flower pendant, I may get that next. I would like to recommend the Double Jazz necklace, I have it and I love it. The Jazz you posted is nice too. Just take your time and don't let the price increase rush you to make a decision.


----------



## ahpeste

Can anybody post a pic of the sma oval Tiffany keys? Im curious how small is small. Thanks!


----------



## skyqueen

What about a single DBTY (even in a colored stone)...classic and you could layer it with your key.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

skyqueen said:


> What about a single DBTY (even in a colored stone)...classic and you could layer it with your key.


 
Great idea!


----------



## skphotoimages

ahpeste said:


> Can anybody post a pic of the sma oval Tiffany keys? Im curious how small is small. Thanks!


 I don't know if I have the small or mini.  I have the smallest one.  Do a seach for "nashville" and it will come up.


----------



## ahpeste

I just went to Tiffany store  but thank you so much for answering skphotoimages.


----------



## Marberry

Thank you all so much for your help! Returning the key was the right decision for me.

Oh, I really wanted to love DBTY, but I'm just not feeling it... It's too tiny for my taste, I like something a bit more substantial...

I'd tried to clear my head out of everything and just relax and see what would come. And all I was thinking about was the Jazz pendant... So, yesterday, before the price increase, I called Beverly Hills store and bought the piece with my card. Gonna pick it up on Friday!!! I'm so excited, can't wait to try it on . Also I picked a little something for my mum - small oval key in rose gold on 18in chain. But now I'm not sure, should I get 16in chain instead?


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ Congrats!!!  Can't wait for pics of the jazz pendant!  BTW, I think 18" is perfect - it's an in-between length that is neither too long nor too short.  I have my rose gold oval key on 18" and I love it!


----------



## pink2356

Hi, I need help deciding. Thanks


----------



## neverenoughbags

blue


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Blue!


----------



## Sarah.r

Hello,
Does anyone have the blossom or daisy small key ? The 1.25 long, because i really like it and i want to get but i dont have a store near me so i wanna see some modeling pictures for it please.


----------



## anny83

Blue!!!


----------



## mikimoto007

Blue.


----------



## lovedove

Blue!


----------



## BurningChrome

blue


----------



## happywife18

I'm loving my new Elsa Peretti open heart pendant. Well new to me anyway. Found it on Evilbay. Just want to share.


----------



## tiffanylove

So pretty!!!


----------



## princessLIL

What sz is the heart?


----------



## Elizabethd1012

Wow it's beautiful!  I want the YG 1 inch key but I don't see it online anymore?  Did you buy it recently?


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Pretty necklaces! I am really wanting some YG Tiffany's pieces.  All I have is silver but lately I'm really into yellow gold.


----------



## darkangel07760

Yay!  I love the Tiffany keys!  Very purty.


----------



## happywife18

tiffanylove said:


> So pretty!!!


 
Thank you.


----------



## happywife18

princessLIL said:


> What sz is the heart?


 
I believed it's 1.5 ".


----------



## happywife18

Elizabethd1012 said:


> Wow it's beautiful!  I want the YG 1 inch key but I don't see it online anymore?  Did you buy it recently?


 
Thanks. I bought the the YG key last May. I called the 1-800. Evenif  you don't see an item online try called CS and they can search it for you.

Thank you all for the compliments.


----------



## happywife18

I'm sorry. I meant to say 1" for the size of the heart key pendant in YG.

***********************
"Originally Posted by princessLIL.


What sz is the heart?"



I believed it's 1.5 ".


----------



## being.myself

I also have the YG key pendant!  I get compliments every time I wear it.  Nice choice!


----------



## LoveMyLanvin

These are so gorgeous! Rumor has it that Tiffany is going to be adding quite a few more designs to their key collection (a friend of a friend works at the flagship in NYC!)


----------



## chicinthecity777

Another fan of tiffany keys here! Yours pieces are very pretty! I have the rose gold and diamond crown key and am thinking getting the plat vintage oval key with diamonds. They are highly addictive!!


----------



## princessLIL

I have 2 keys in platinum: oval and fleur de Lis!! Love them both! My next one is going to be in YG!! Haven't decided which one yet.


----------



## girliceclimber

This is an oldish thread, but just wanted to comment that these keys are so pretty!  The heart key is definitely one of my favorites, and the YG makes it even more special!  Have you ever tried layering the two keys? I'm trying to picture it in my mind and I can't decide if it would look good or too much of the same..


----------



## happywife18

girliceclimber said:


> This is an oldish thread, but just wanted to comment that these keys are so pretty!  The heart key is definitely one of my favorites, and the YG makes it even more special!  Have you ever tried layering the two keys? I'm trying to picture it in my mind and I can't decide if it would look good or too much of the same..


 

Thank you for the compliments. No...I haven't tried layering the two keys. I


----------



## cocochanel123

Hi ladies,

the key is selling at $2950 online, does anyone know the price before increase?

TIA!!!


----------



## bigheart

do you mean before the last increase that i believe was around june?


----------



## cocochanel123

bigheart said:


> do you mean before the last increase that i believe was around june?



Yes.


----------



## bigheart

i bought it right before that increase, will see if i can find receipt, i think it only went up by around 100 though, i know it wasnt a huge amt


----------



## NurseAnn

Santa was good to me this Christmas! I love the T&Co keys and have been wanting a new one to wear with some of my other pieces. I love the versatility of this collection so I thought I'd add pictures of the many ways I will be wearing it. 






Size small, 1.25" long, SS with a teeny but sparkly diamond






Worn on a 16inch oval link chain






Layered with my BlueNile DBTY on a 20 inch oval link chain






On a 16inch chain with my mini SS heart key


----------



## girliegirl

Pretty! I love the 3 ways.


----------



## akimoto

Gorgeous!!

I'm looking at getting a DBTY from bluenile as well. May I ask what size diamond you got?


----------



## NurseAnn

akimoto said:


> Gorgeous!!
> 
> I'm looking at getting a DBTY from bluenile as well. May I ask what size diamond you got?



Thanks!  I hope you get one. I love mine.  Specs: 0.32 carat, VS2, ideal cut, H color.  I posted tons of pics of it here.  HTH!

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/my-blue-nile-dbty-lots-of-pics-701693.html


----------



## etk123

Love the keys, and the dbty!


----------



## Amanda_g

Love... Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

Gorgeous!  Love all your combos.  Congrats!


----------



## amanda_wanghx

love all 3 combos!!


----------



## elisa_p

Hi Everyone,

I have a quick question, has anyone tried to replace the ball at the end of their Tiffany heart tag key chain because it's fallen off?  I went to Yorkdale today (I'm in Canada) to get a replacement and they are now charging $25 for the ball.  I go through about 4 of these balls a year because they never stay on I'm a little shocked at how much it'll cost me now to replace the ball.  I could just buy a new key chain.  Has anyone found a way to keep it screwed on so it doesn't fall off?

Thanks so much!


----------



## alf13

I experienced the same thing with losing the balls. I ended up just putting the heart tag on a regular split ring key chain to avoid the frustration. Different look, but much less irritating!


----------



## LVoeletters

I would complain to the supervisor. Usually its not until you stand firm on this issue that they will do something. Tiffany always always always waives fees if you ask..persistently lol. I was able to get them to send me a replacement charm because of the defective split ring charm holder I got. They didn't even see the ring because I called on the phone but I had the reciepts to show when I bought what. And whenever I drop off things to clean I always hear customers negiotating fees.


----------



## darkangel07760

I had my ball fall off once, and when I came back to see what to do, they gave me a free ball.  I was surprised, but there is one SA there that always hooks me up.    
I would suggest that you get some Lock-Tite for your ball.  That will help keep it on.  Also, have someone with strong hands and forearms ( i use my SO's strength haha) to really tightly screw it on.  I found that when he put some muscle into it, it wouldn't fall off (but whenever I screwed it back on, it would!).


----------



## finerthings15

That's gorgeous!! I wanted this key for Christmas but my boyfriend got me the twisted heart key instead. Is that the smaller size? I saw it in store and it looked much smaller. Looks great on you! Enjoy


----------



## finerthings15

I love this key, perfect size too!


----------



## NurseAnn

finerthings15 said:


> That's gorgeous!! I wanted this key for Christmas but my boyfriend got me the twisted heart key instead. Is that the smaller size? I saw it in store and it looked much smaller. Looks great on you! Enjoy


 
Thanks!  It is the smaller key.  I thought it looked fairly small until I tried it on.  I'm fairly petite (5 feet tall) so I feel like proportionally it worked well.  I love some of the larger designs (the fleur de lis!) but when I tried them on they were just too big and not a look I felt like I could pull off no matter how many other petite women I see wearing them well.


----------



## surfergirljen

Really pretty!!!


----------



## vhdos

I did a search and found some info on Cartier rose gold turning yellow, but I need info on Tiffany rose gold.  Has anyone noticed their Tiffany rose gold turning yellow?  My rose gold key is as yellow as my yellow god jewelry and I've only had it for a few years.  I've always had very good experiences with Tiffany customer service and I plan on contacting them.  I just wondered if anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## kohl_mascara

That is so odd!!! I know the rg from Tiffany and Cartier are very subtle pink but I wouldn't think the color fades!!! It really kinda baffles me because its not like white gold which is plated right?? Anyway, Good luck, I hope everything works out


----------



## Candice0985

is it possible it has oxidized a bit? rose gold can do this at times. have you tried cleaning it in an ultrasonic to rid it of any exterior grunge?


----------



## vhdos

kohl_mascara said:


> That is so odd!!! I know the rg from Tiffany and Cartier are very subtle pink but I wouldn't think the color fades!!! It really kinda baffles me because its not like white gold which is plated right?? Anyway, Good luck, I hope everything works out



Not so odd I guess.  I have read other threads about rose gold fading.  Here is a link from Rolex addressing the fading of rose gold:
http://www.rolex-chat.com/rolex-cosmograph-daytona-everose-the-blooming-rose.html
I'm sure that I've worn my Tiffany Key in the pool (although I don't swim much) and I wonder if that had something to do with it?  I realize that the pink color is subtle, but I had my  rose gold key necklace in a jewelry box next to a yellow gold necklace and I honestly couldn't see a color difference between the two.  I'll call Tiffany and update later.


----------



## vhdos

Candice0985 said:


> is it possible it has oxidized a bit? rose gold can do this at times. have you tried cleaning it in an ultrasonic to rid it of any exterior grunge?



No, I keep my jewelry clean.  I actually own a small ultrasonic cleaner just for that purpose.


----------



## missliberia

I bought the rose gold and diamond blossom key a few months ago and returned it because the chain was more rose gold than the key, i.e. the key looked gold.  I don't know what that was about but do tell us what happened.


----------



## darkangel07760

I think that the pool may have had something to do with it, but I would defintiely go into your Tiffany's and speak with them about it.  But I would keep rose gold out of pools... I think the chlorine affects the copper present in the gold.
Good luck, I hope that you can find a happy solution!


----------



## purseinsanity

vhdos said:


> Not so odd I guess.  I have read other threads about rose gold fading.  Here is a link from Rolex addressing the fading of rose gold:
> http://www.rolex-chat.com/rolex-cosmograph-daytona-everose-the-blooming-rose.html
> I'm sure that I've worn my Tiffany Key in the pool (although I don't swim much) and I wonder if that had something to do with it?  I realize that the pink color is subtle, but I had my  rose gold key necklace in a jewelry box next to a yellow gold necklace and I honestly couldn't see a color difference between the two.  I'll call Tiffany and update later.



Rolex actually does guarantee their RG to NOT fade.  My AD actually had two customers return theirs early on when Rolex first started making the RG, and both customers had their watches completely replaced with new watches!


----------



## 4everonwaitlist

I have a Cartier RG watch that did the exact same thing as your necklace.  I'm sure if you hunt around in the old threads regarding Cartier rose gold, you'll see me there 

My watch turned from rose to yellow gold in about three years BUT, once I brought it in to Cartier, had them look at it and, had it polished, it came back to me just as it was when first purchased.

It was explained to me that rose gold can oxidize (not necessarily from becoming dirty) and can benefit from repolishing on occasion.  Rolex has avoided this by adding platinum to the rose gold, stabilizing the colour and preventing this change.

My suggestion would be to take your necklace into customer service and have them take a look at it.


----------



## vhdos

My closest Tiffany is 2 1/2 hours away - I don't live near any high-end shopping  I'll call customer service and see what they recommend.


----------



## Miss Kris

Hmm now that you mention it, I looked at my Cartier rose gold charity bracelet and it does look yellow. I have worn it every day for 3 years.  It def used to be more pink.


----------



## vhdos

^Bummer Miss Kris.  I'm sorry that happened to you too.  Perhaps Cartier customer service could help you?


----------



## arnott

Any updates?  I'm planning on getting a Tiffany rose gold necklace soon.


----------



## Jayne1

vhdos said:


> I did a search and found some info on Cartier rose gold turning yellow, but I need info on Tiffany rose gold.  Has anyone noticed their Tiffany rose gold turning yellow?  My rose gold key is as yellow as my yellow god jewelry and I've only had it for a few years.  I've always had very good experiences with Tiffany customer service and I plan on contacting them.  I just wondered if anyone had a similar experience?


Well, my Cartier Rose Gold is still rose after a decade or two... so it isn't all Cartier.

Tiffany will take care of it for you , if there's one thing Tiffany has, it's excellent costumer service.

But will it happen again, that's what I want to know.


----------



## TheDesignerGirl

I've been coveting a Tiffany key for ages now and I think it's time to treat myself. I'm going for gold since everyone I know has silver, although I was so tempted by the ones with stones but I can see myself losing the stones and I'm not 100% sure I could dress them down for everyday. 

925tiffany.org/bmz_cache/8/80105a5b7e3bf4a739d061fc2cec7960.image.291x290.Tiffany-Gold-Key-Heart-Key-Pendant.JPG

How do you wear yours?


----------



## Candice0985

I wear mine key layered. I have the RG small oval and the large SS oval key.

just so you know that website you posted is fake tiffany.... only online tiffany dealer iswww.tiffany.com


----------



## TheDesignerGirl

Candice0985 said:


> I wear mine key layered. I have the RG small oval and the large SS oval key.
> 
> just so you know that website you posted is fake tiffany.... only online tiffany dealer iswww.tiffany.com



Ah yes, I know, just couldn't get the picture URL from Tiffany.co.uk.


----------



## Candice0985

TheDesignerGirl said:


> Ah yes, I know, just couldn't get the picture URL from Tiffany.co.uk.


oh ok! just didn't want you to buy from there


----------



## butterfly_baby

TheDesignerGirl said:


> I've been coveting a Tiffany key for ages now and I think it's time to treat myself. I'm going for gold since everyone I know has silver, although I was so tempted by the ones with stones but I can see myself losing the stones and I'm not 100% sure I could dress them down for everyday.
> 
> 925tiffany.org/bmz_cache/8/80105a5b7e3bf4a739d061fc2cec7960.image.291x290.Tiffany-Gold-Key-Heart-Key-Pendant.JPG
> 
> How do you wear yours?



I usually wear these two necklaces together. (or, if I am wearing something turquois I am going for the blue tiffany box pendant-necklace instead)...but definitely layered, dont like the key on a  short necklace


----------



## darkangel07760

butterfly_baby said:


> I usually wear these two necklaces together. (or, if I am wearing something turquois I am going for the blue tiffany box pendant-necklace instead)...but definitely layered, dont like the key on a short necklace


 
Nice look!  Is that the 1837 Tiffany two ring necklace or Cartier?  I can't tell.


----------



## butterfly_baby

darkangel07760 said:


> Nice look!  Is that the 1837 Tiffany two ring necklace or Cartier?  I can't tell.



It's the tiffany one  I am collecting blue boxes zihi


----------



## choozen1ne

I wear the small heart key with my RTT heart charm - I love it


----------



## darkangel07760

butterfly_baby said:


> It's the tiffany one  I am collecting blue boxes zihi


 
Very nice!  I love it.


----------



## butterfly_baby

darkangel07760 said:


> Very nice!  I love it.



thank youu


----------



## mewt

here's mine! I always wear it with a smaller WG key given to me over a decade ago by my mom, before tiffany started making keys.

here they are on my neck today:




I wear it on a short chain since I never take it off, and wouldn't want it big enough to accidentally fall over my head!


----------



## NurseAnn

Here's how I wear mine


----------



## Candice0985

mewt said:


> here's mine! I always wear it with a smaller WG key given to me over a decade ago by my mom, before tiffany started making keys.
> 
> here they are on my neck today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wear it on a short chain since I never take it off, and wouldn't want it big enough to accidentally fall over my head!


wow I love this picture, you are absolutely beautiful! and I love your style too


----------



## TheDesignerGirl

Absolutely love the layered pics ladies! Good excuse to get another for my birthday  

I think mine's going to be on a short-ish chain since I wear a lot of collared shirts, so tempted to get diamonds by the yard to go with it


----------



## calisnoopy

*My Tiffany 18K YG Quatrefoil Key with Diamonds (my fleur de lis one is hidden behind it hehe)*

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b015392c93d20970b-pi


----------



## TheDesignerGirl

Sorry to bump my own thread, but just thought I'd let you know it's arrived, will put up a picture if anyone's interested. I ended up ordering it on the small beaded chain which I'm not 100% sure I like but we'll see. I have loads of other chains so I might wear it on one of those.


----------



## Candice0985

can't wait to see pics!


----------



## TheDesignerGirl




----------



## darkangel07760

mewt said:


> here's mine! I always wear it with a smaller WG key given to me over a decade ago by my mom, before tiffany started making keys.
> 
> here they are on my neck today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wear it on a short chain since I never take it off, and wouldn't want it big enough to accidentally fall over my head!


 
How pretty!  Beautiful pictures, thank you for sharing them!


----------



## darkangel07760

NurseAnn said:


> Here's how I wear mine


 
I love the two keys together, thank you for sharing your pics with us!


----------



## darkangel07760

TheDesignerGirl said:


>


 
Love the heart key, I think Tiffany's keys are definitely going to be an iconic piece from them.  Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## luvmy3girls

Candice0985 said:


> I wear mine key layered. I have the RG small oval and the large SS oval key.
> 
> just so you know that website you posted is fake tiffany.... only online tiffany dealer iswww.tiffany.com


 do you have a modeling pic of your keys? thanks


----------



## Candice0985

luvmy3girls said:


> do you have a modeling pic of your keys? thanks


no I don't sorry. I cannot even take one as my sister has my large SS key and my mom has my rose gold key lol....my jewellery cabinet is the first place my mom and sister go when they visit....it's referred to as "the jewellery store"


----------



## tiffanylove

Hello! I'm deciding what key size I should choose. I'm fairly tall (5'9), so it may seem the bigger key is better, though I love how delicate the small key is. 

Small key: http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...arams=s+5-p+12-c+563629-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

Large key: http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...5-p+4-c+573050-r+501432133-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

What do you think?


----------



## anne.A

Hi everyone, I'n new to tpf as as well as fine jewelry but i've been learning so much from you wonderful ladies  

I'm looking to get the Tiffany oval key lock in YG and can't decide between the octect or the oval one, I'm also around 4"10 so I don't want it to be too overwhelming. I also want to pair it with a vintage lock pendant in SS and YG. I would love to hear opinions and if anyone has any pics that'd be great  Thanks!


http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...2-p+2-c+573050-r+101323339-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+ 

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...2-p+1-c+573050-r+101323339-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...2-p+1-c+675129-r+101323339-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## skyqueen

Welcome, Anne!
I love your vintage lock pendant! I think the oval key would look great. Not as busy as the first one and wouldn't take away from your lovely pendant.
Classic!!!


----------



## anne.A

skyqueen said:


> Welcome, Anne!
> I love your vintage lock pendant! I think the oval key would look great. Not as busy as the first one and wouldn't take away from your lovely pendant.
> Classic!!!



Thanks, skyqueen! that's what i was leaning towards too! but i do love the detail of the octect....decisions decisions, haha


----------



## skyqueen

I love the octet, too...but by itself.
I'm curious to see what other members think?


----------



## anne.A

i think that the bigger key would make more of a statement if that's what you're going for...have you tried them on in store?


----------



## tiffanylove

anne.A said:


> i think that the bigger key would make more of a statement if that's what you're going for...have you tried them on in store?



No, but I saw them in person, and the mini is really small!


----------



## tiffanylove

Post pictures of your Tiffany & Co. keys here!


----------



## Arachne911

It's hard to pick. I love them all but I have the oval key and wear it almost daily.


----------



## faintlymacabre

I love the Octet key design (want to get one myself), but I think the oval would look better alongside the lock.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I prefer the oval.  It is so pretty!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I like the small ones.


----------



## anne.A

yea i know what you mean, i'm around 4"9 and i'm getting the mini cause the larger one was too big for me lol but it really depends on you....are you going for something more delicate or a statement piece? but personally i think the key is more of a statement piece whereas the bows and hearts are delicate and understated...so i say go for the large!


----------



## KristyDarling

I don't own the Small Key, but I have gifted it to someone before. I think the Small would be great either on its own as a delicate accent, or, layered with a slightly longer necklace.  If you go with the Large Key, it'll be a trendier and more statementy look. So I guess it depends on if you're going for subtle/layered, or statement! Either way you can't go wrong.


----------



## anne.A

Arachne911 said:


> It's hard to pick. I love them all but I have the oval key and wear it almost daily.



Do you wear it on the longer 30 inch chain or the shorter one? Also would love to see a modelling pic if possible!


----------



## anne.A

lilmountaingirl said:


> I prefer the oval.  It is so pretty!


 
Thanks!



faintlymacabre said:


> I love the Octet key design (want to get one myself), but I think the oval would look better alongside the lock.



That's what i was thinking too! and it's almost half the cost which is a plus


----------



## darkangel07760

I like the oval key, I have the same one in sterling silver.  It is small, but it would suit your frame perfectly.  However, the lock may be too big for that key... I remember trying to find a lock to go with mine, and the mini ss hammered one looked the best, size-wise.
Good luck with your decision!


----------



## darkangel07760

Wellll
I think it dpeends on this:
I had a bigger key, and I loved how it looked, but it "clunked" against my breastbone and that drove me nuts, so I went back to the small oval key and I am much happier with it.  
You are a bit taller than me, so yes in terms of proportion the larger key would work... 
But the smaller key looks more like a "real" key, size wise, in my opinion.
Good luck deciding!


----------



## anne.A

darkangel07760 said:


> I like the oval key, I have the same one in sterling silver.  It is small, but it would suit your frame perfectly.  However, the lock may be too big for that key... I remember trying to find a lock to go with mine, and the mini ss hammered one looked the best, size-wise.
> Good luck with your decision!



Did you happen to try on the round lock cause i looked at that one too and it seemed cute as well but it seemed pretty small on the website like dime-sized??


----------



## anne.A

can't wait to see them


----------



## NurseAnn

For pairing purposes I think I like the oval better.  It has a solid classic design that I think is very versatile.  Also it happens to cost less.


----------



## tiffanylove

Thanks for the replies! I'm probably going to have to try them both on when I go to Tiffany's in a few months


----------



## NurseAnn

There's actually a really great thread with lots of pictures already started here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/tiffany-keys-collection-out-yet-anyone-434380.html

and one for larger keys here
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/how-do-u-wear-ur-large-tiffany-keys-659639.html


----------



## tiffanylove

NurseAnn said:


> There's actually a really great thread with lots of pictures already started here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/tiffany-keys-collection-out-yet-anyone-434380.html
> 
> and one for larger keys here
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/how-do-u-wear-ur-large-tiffany-keys-659639.html



Oh perfect! Thank you!


----------



## darkangel07760

anne.A said:


> Did you happen to try on the round lock cause i looked at that one too and it seemed cute as well but it seemed pretty small on the website like dime-sized??


 
No I didn't try on that lock, I was looking for a non round one!


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

I have two!


----------



## SunshineonMe

My sweet hubby gave me the small daisy key for an early birthday present. I love it! It's small and dainty, and so detailed.  I fell in love with the picture before I even knew it had a teeny diamond, or the T on the side. I highly recommend it for an everyday necklace. I don't think I will be taking mine off for a long time.


----------



## twaz

arnott said:


> never seen this key either:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...+2-c+288153-r+501432132-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+




I really like this one!  Very simple. 
I actually checked it out at the Tiffany's store the other day.  The sales lady said it can be flipped over to be all silver as well for more options. I think it'd be perfect for women 20-30.

I like really like the fleur de lis & the knot key pendant as well.  The knot key pendant looks great in person!
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...2-p+6-c+287465-r+101573050-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## TinksDelite

[QUOTE="TinksDelite"
Good luck.. I lost my Tiffany Etoile ring in the backyard 2 years ago.. I still haven't lost hope but it doesn't look good.[/QUOTE]


I was compelled to come back here to announce that my DH found the ring today!! 4 years later!


----------



## Candice0985

wow that's amazing!!!


----------



## bigheart

love that etoile ring, how was it found 4 years later?


----------



## Samia

TinksDelite said:


> I was compelled to come back here to announce that my DH found the ring today!! 4 years later!



That's amazing! And after 4 years! How did your DH find it? Was he looking for it just turned up? Please share the details


----------



## TinksDelite

Candice0985 said:


> wow that's amazing!!!


 


bigheart said:


> love that etoile ring, how was it found 4 years later?


 


Samia said:


> That's amazing! And after 4 years! How did your DH find it? Was he looking for it just turned up? Please share the details


 
He was digging up part of the backyard to expand our garden... It was in the area that I thought the ring had landed all those many years ago, so I jokingly told him if he found it, there would be a 'reward'... about two hours later he came to the door with it in his hand... needless to say "I took one for the team!"


----------



## Samia

tinksdelite said:


> he was digging up part of the backyard to expand our garden... It was in the area that i thought the ring had landed all those many years ago, so i jokingly told him if he found it, there would be a 'reward'... About two hours later he came to the door with it in his hand... Needless to say "i took one for the team!"



Lol! Its great that you have your ring!


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

TinksDelite said:


> He was digging up part of the backyard to expand our garden... It was in the area that I thought the ring had landed all those many years ago, so I jokingly told him if he found it, there would be a 'reward'... about two hours later he came to the door with it in his hand... needless to say "I took one for the team!"



 That's hilarious!!

Congrats on finding your ring!!

And I'm glad that the OP found her necklace too!! I need to find out if our washing machine has one of those little drawers...


----------



## candlemist

I have a tiffany rose gold bracelet with a rose gold charm. Been wearing it for 1 year and as much as I'd hate to admit, I can't deny that it's actually becoming like yellow gold. When put side by side wtih other gold (916) jewellery, the only diff is the tiffany ones look like faded yellow. What happened to the pinkish copper tone ? 

vhdos, 

what's the outcome of your conversation with Tiffany ?


----------



## ame

A friend of mine bought her mom a lock that had rose gold on it, and both the original and it's replacement were quite yellow and not so rosey.


----------



## Bag*Snob

Are these pieces plated?  How could they change color?


----------



## vhdos

^No, they are not plated.  I have done some research and some experts believe that rose gold can not fade.  However, fading rose gold has been recognized and addressed by some designers/manufacturers.  Rolex, for example, has acknowledged that their rose gold was fading and they changed to a different rose gold (I believe they went from what they called "rose gold" to a product called "Ever Rose."
My Tiffany key is currently at the Tiffany Repair center, so I should be hearing back from them any day now.


----------



## alessia70

vhdos said:


> ^No, they are not plated.  I have done some research and some experts believe that rose gold can not fade.  However, fading rose gold has been recognized and addressed by some designers/manufacturers.  Rolex, for example, has acknowledged that their rose gold was fading and they changed to a different rose gold (I believe they went from what they called "rose gold" to a product called "Ever Rose."
> My Tiffany key is currently at the Tiffany Repair center, so I should be hearing back from them any day now.



Hi, i bought a rose gold dbty necklace a few months ago, and i've been wearing it non stop basically. I've noticed that the rose tone has faded since i bought it. How did customer service react to your request? Did you have to pay extra for the service? 
I went into tiffany's and asked about it (this was on holiday in singapore), and the lady was pretty rude to me, she kept saying how it wont fade because its not plated, and i didnt even ask that, i just asked how would tiffany customer service handle it IF it would happen. but she dismissed me and asked me whether i want to buy it or not.. 
anyways, sorry, dont mean to hijack your thread here.. :shame:


----------



## vhdos

^I called Tiffany Customer Service first and the woman was not rude, but I will say that she sounded surprised by my request.  She commented that she had never heard of such a thing, but she suggested that I send it for an evaluation.  I got an email acknowledgement that informed me that it has arrived and is being evaluated.  I think that I am going to call them and ask for a status update.  If they give me any grief, which I don't think that they will, I'm going to share the Rolex rose gold info that I have researched as an example.  I noticed that Tiffany has recently come out with "Rubedo" which looks an awful lot like their rose gold.  I almost wonder if it's their non-fading version of rose gold?


----------



## vhdos

By the way, here is a Rolex video that specifically addresses the fading of rose gold:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BD-0epl3XGE


----------



## candlemist

Rubedo looks simply amazing! However, with my fading rose gold bracelet I doubt I'd be getting it. The alloy doesn't contain platinum, and in fact, is overpriced based on its low gold content. I suppose the value would be very much on the branding and rarity itself.

I'll try my luck with Tiffany this weekend to see what they'd say about my bracelet. Will keep you posted.


----------



## sjunky13

vhdos said:


> ^I called Tiffany Customer Service first and the woman was not rude, but I will say that she sounded surprised by my request. She commented that she had never heard of such a thing, but she suggested that I send it for an evaluation. I got an email acknowledgement that informed me that it has arrived and is being evaluated. I think that I am going to call them and ask for a status update. If they give me any grief, which I don't think that they will, I'm going to share the Rolex rose gold info that I have researched as an example. I noticed that Tiffany has recently come out with "Rubedo" which looks an awful lot like their rose gold. I almost wonder if it's their non-fading version of rose gold?


 

Sorry about your key, hope they replace it.
The new metal is Rose Silver, just like Ippolita. Cheap base metals and little or no gold.


----------



## LVoeletters

this an issue with tiffany sadly... i never wear my jewelry in pools or sweat (voluntarily lol) in them and my elsa p. rose gold heart is definitely dull and not looking like rose gold anymore... please keep us updated, i was going to take mine in too.. i've had mine for over a year i believe.


----------



## vhdos

I called yesterday and my necklace is still being evaluated.  He said that I could expect to hear back from them in 2-3 days.  We shall see...


----------



## vhdos

Update:  I got a call today from Tiffany.  They claim to be "polishing" the key (at no charge) back to its original rose color.  Not exactly sure if I believe that - it would seem to be more likely that they would just ship me a new key necklace.  I should have it back in the beginning of June and I will update again then.


----------



## 4everonwaitlist

Cartier also polished my Ballon Bleu back to its original rose gold colour.  I was told that the rose gold had oxidized causing it to appear yellow gold.  I never wore this watch near water so I don't believe that's the cause.  Your necklace will look as good as new when you receive it back from Tiffany as my watch did upon its return from Cartier.


----------



## vhdos

^That's good to hear.


----------



## candlemist

I just returned from Tiffany Singapore. The lady mentioned that my bracelet was "yellow gold". So when I said it's not, she said it's normal for rose gold to fade to its base colour, which is yellow, since 75% of the alloy is yellow gold. More so especially it's worn daily (though never into the swimming pool). I could send it for "polishing", which will bring it back to 98% like new - remove scratches and revived to rose gold, but that would cost S$150! (~ US$120). She said tiffany never does polishing for free.

Then I went to another attendant, in the same shop. After checking out the servicing catalogue, she quoted S$80 for my 2 pieces (bracelet + charm).

I'm now back home to square one. Still contemplating, as the same will still happen eventually since I wear it everyday. Well, at least the sales persons were curteous 

I ogled at those pretty rebedo metal collection. They've mentioned that the colour would fade, too, and the main base is silver. It won't turn totally silver, though....

Now this is food for thought for all of us jewellery suckers out there - think of what occasion we'd want to wear the piece. If it's everyday wear, it's best to get white gold or platinum. IMO, don't buy silver from tiffany. It's overpriced.


----------



## vhdos

^Actually, Tiffany offered to polish my key (restoring it back to it's original rose gold color) for no charge.  I have always had great experiences with Tiffany.  Their customer Service is top notch.  My DH once ordered a present for me and due to weather conditions, it could not be delivered in time.  Not only did they upgrade the shipping at no charge (for a Saturday morning delivery), but they sent me $100 gift card in the mail.  
The rose gold issue is universal and not a "quality" issue with Tiffany.  I will always buy my silver from Tiffany


----------



## alessia70

candlemist said:


> I just returned from Tiffany Singapore. The lady mentioned that my bracelet was "yellow gold". So when I said it's not, she said it's normal for rose gold to fade to its base colour, which is yellow, since 75% of the alloy is yellow gold. More so especially it's worn daily (though never into the swimming pool). I could send it for "polishing", which will bring it back to 98% like new - remove scratches and revived to rose gold, but that would cost S$150! (~ US$120). She said tiffany never does polishing for free.
> 
> Then I went to another attendant, in the same shop. After checking out the servicing catalogue, she quoted S$80 for my 2 pieces (bracelet + charm).
> 
> I'm now back home to square one. Still contemplating, as the same will still happen eventually since I wear it everyday. Well, at least the sales persons were curteous
> 
> I ogled at those pretty rebedo metal collection. They've mentioned that the colour would fade, too, and the main base is silver. It won't turn totally silver, though....
> 
> Now this is food for thought for all of us jewellery suckers out there - think of what occasion we'd want to wear the piece. If it's everyday wear, it's best to get white gold or platinum. IMO, don't buy silver from tiffany. It's overpriced.



wow, im so surprised that the SA told you that! I bought my rose gold dbty necklace in Tiffany singapore as well (the one in Marina Bay Sands below the Chanel store), and before buying it i was already well informed about rose gold thanks to TPF  So i asked her what the policy was with fading rose gold and she refused to acknowledge that rose gold would fade! i was pretty ticked off, but i really wanted to buy the necklace so i did. And because i can claim the tax back she needed to write my address on the tax-back form, but when i went back to my hotel i noticed that she wrote my address completely wrong and stated that i lived in singapore! ooooh i was so mad! Tiffany Singapore (well, at least the one at Marina Bay Sands) has the worst service ever!!


----------



## candlemist

I went to the branch at Ngee Ann City, Orchard. I wasn't told about the fading of rose gold when I purchased my bracelet a year ago, and I trusted nothing would go wrong with any purchase with Tiffany (I haven't signed up with TPF then )

Sorry to hear about your experience in SG. I think Tiffany SG simply need to improve on their customer service. Hope you've got all your claims back.



alessia70 said:


> wow, im so surprised that the SA told you that! I bought my rose gold dbty necklace in Tiffany singapore as well (the one in Marina Bay Sands below the Chanel store), and before buying it i was already well informed about rose gold thanks to TPF  So i asked her what the policy was with fading rose gold and she refused to acknowledge that rose gold would fade! i was pretty ticked off, but i really wanted to buy the necklace so i did. And because i can claim the tax back she needed to write my address on the tax-back form, but when i went back to my hotel i noticed that she wrote my address completely wrong and stated that i lived in singapore! ooooh i was so mad! Tiffany Singapore (well, at least the one at Marina Bay Sands) has the worst service ever!!


----------



## candlemist

vhdos said:


> ^Actually, Tiffany offered to polish my key (restoring it back to it's original rose gold color) for no charge.  I have always had great experiences with Tiffany.  Their customer Service is top notch.  My DH once ordered a present for me and due to weather conditions, it could not be delivered in time.  Not only did they upgrade the shipping at no charge (for a Saturday morning delivery), but they sent me $100 gift card in the mail.
> The rose gold issue is universal and not a "quality" issue with Tiffany.  I will always buy my silver from Tiffany



Good for you! It doesn't make sense for me to travel to the states to restore my pink shades  I shall try my luck at other Tiffany branches in SG. Now I'm considering whether to add on a rose gold charm or a yellow gold. The latter doesn't look too impressive on a rose gold bracelet, though...

Tiffany really gave you VIP treatment  Something never to be dreamt of at SG - luxury goods here are losing its exclusivity. When I was in HK, shopping at Chanel felt like shopping at a warehouse cheap sale!

Can't wait to hear about the return of your "new rose"


----------



## alessia70

candlemist said:


> I went to the branch at Ngee Ann City, Orchard. I wasn't told about the fading of rose gold when I purchased my bracelet a year ago, and I trusted nothing would go wrong with any purchase with Tiffany (I haven't signed up with TPF then )
> 
> Sorry to hear about your experience in SG. I think Tiffany SG simply need to improve on their customer service. Hope you've got all your claims back.



Luckily i received my tax claim back. I was just so surprised about the Tiffany's at Marina Bay since the whole of Singapore is so extremely service minded 

I went to my local Tiffany's (in Selfridges London) and they also offered to polish it (free of charge), so i'm waiting for the results. And i also asked if i could exchange it for a different one when the polishing does not work, since i just very recently bought this, and they said its not a problem  
hmm i forgot to ask her about the rosegold and the fading issue...


----------



## alessia70

Hi, just got my polished rosegold dbty necklace back!

what do you guys think? is it rosey or still too yellow gold?


----------



## ame

It still looks kinda yellow to me but I can see mor pink.


----------



## candlemist

It's rather hard to tell from photo. The pendant looks rose. Not very sure about the chain, though...


----------



## SophiaLee

Take a picture of it next to something yellow gold, it'll be easier to tell that way.


----------



## the1kayladawn

Here is a picture of my Tiffany rose gold lock next to a yellow gold charm. 

I am not sure that it turns yellow... but I do think that it's not AS pink as some of the other rose gold that is available... It's more subtle... 

Once you've had it for a while it's like it's not as noticeable to you. 

I used to think it was SO pink. But it's really not. 

It's kind of like how diamonds miraculously seem to shrink over time as you wear them ahha.


----------



## the1kayladawn

Actually... now that y'all have me staring at it, maybe it is turning yellow.... :wondering


----------



## luvmy3girls

I just recently bought the rose gold dbty and I wear it with 2 yellow gold dbty necklaces, and after wearing it for a couple months ,I can't tell the difference between the rose and yellow.


----------



## vhdos

alessia70 said:


> Hi, just got my polished rosegold dbty necklace back!
> 
> what do you guys think? is it rosey or still too yellow gold?



It's really too tough to tell from the picture.


----------



## vhdos

the1kayladawn said:


> Here is a picture of my Tiffany rose gold lock next to a yellow gold charm.
> 
> I am not sure that it turns yellow... but I do think that it's not AS pink as some of the other rose gold that is available... It's more subtle...
> 
> Once you've had it for a while it's like it's not as noticeable to you.
> 
> I used to think it was SO pink. But it's really not.
> 
> It's kind of like how diamonds miraculously seem to shrink over time as you wear them ahha.



If you wouldn't have said that it's a rose gold lock, I would have assumed it was yellow gold.  I'm sorry, but that piece doesn't look pink at all....


----------



## SophiaLee

vhdos said:


> If you wouldn't have said that it's a rose gold lock, I would have assumed it was yellow gold.  I'm sorry, but that piece doesn't look pink at all....



I agree it looks yellow. The chain looks kinda pink tho. 

Ugh I hope my love bracelet doesn't fade!


----------



## Bag*Snob

Those pieces look yellow to me. I don't see pink at all.


----------



## HauteMama

The dbty looks pink to me, but not the lock. I never would have guessed that was supposed to be rose gold, even sitting next to a YG bead.


----------



## the1kayladawn

vhdos said:


> If you wouldn't have said that it's a rose gold lock, I would have assumed it was yellow gold.  I'm sorry, but that piece doesn't look pink at all....



I think against my skin tone it is harder to tell. Against a white background, it looks a little pink. Definitely faded. 

But yeah... almost wish I just would have gone with a yellow one.


----------



## vhdos

Update:  I got an email notification that my rose gold key "repair" is completed and it is in transit.  I'll update again after it arrives.  *crossing fingers* it's rose gold again...


----------



## qookymonster

Hi ladies, sorry to hijack this thread, but I have another question regarding rose gold. I have a rg love bracelet from Cartier. Reading through this thread, it seems like it gets it's color from the copper alloy. Does that mean in terms of gold weight and value, it had less gold in it than yellow gold or even white gold? I'd always assumed that it was as valuable but clearly copper is a cheap replacement for pure gold!!


----------



## Compass Rose

I haven't the foggiest idea why Cartier's rose gold turns yellow.  My gold of choice on all my statement jewelry is made of rose gold.  My wedding bands are rose gold and have been rose gold for 20 years.  I don't even own yellow gold because I have everything cast in rose gold.  Nothing has turned yellow for me.  Cartier must have plated their rose gold....much like white gold over yellow gold.


----------



## Candice0985

qookymonster said:


> Hi ladies, sorry to hijack this thread, but I have another question regarding rose gold. I have a rg love bracelet from Cartier. Reading through this thread, it seems like it gets it's color from the copper alloy. Does that mean in terms of gold weight and value, it had less gold in it than yellow gold or even white gold? I'd always assumed that it was as valuable but clearly copper is a cheap replacement for pure gold!!


no it doesn't make it cheaper and there's no less gold. 18k is 18k gold whether it's YG or RG or WG, the extra metal in the gold composition is just copper instead of nickel or palladium etc...


----------



## qookymonster

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> no it doesn't make it cheaper and there's no less gold. 18k is 18k gold whether it's YG or RG or WG, the extra metal in the gold composition is just copper instead of nickel or palladium etc...



Thanks! That was very helpful :smiles:


----------



## the1kayladawn

Went to the Tiffany counter at my local Holt Renfrew and asked them if rose gold fades to yellow... The gentleman (who wasn't the friendliest, as I think he was offended) said it does not. He said gold in general will get duller over time but polishing it and cleaning it very well will restore it's lustre. 

I also asked to see another tiffany rose gold lock the same as mine, and held my 1 year old lock next to it.... and they're the same colour. 

I guess it's just a subtle rose color that in comparison to other rose golds it may look not-so-pink....


----------



## vhdos

qookymonster said:


> Hi ladies, sorry to hijack this thread, but I have another question regarding rose gold. I have a rg love bracelet from Cartier. Reading through this thread, it seems like it gets it's color from the copper alloy. Does that mean in terms of gold weight and value, it had less gold in it than yellow gold or even white gold? I'd always assumed that it was as valuable but clearly copper is a cheap replacement for pure gold!!



The difference with rose gold, and other colored golds, is that the proportion of metal has been increased to give it a characteristic tint. You'll still get your full gold karats, however. So don't worry about not getting your money's worth in gold weight.


----------



## vhdos

Compass Rose said:


> I haven't the foggiest idea why Cartier's rose gold turns yellow.  My gold of choice on all my statement jewelry is made of rose gold.  My wedding bands are rose gold and have been rose gold for 20 years.  I don't even own yellow gold because I have everything cast in rose gold.  Nothing has turned yellow for me.  Cartier must have plated their rose gold....much like white gold over yellow gold.



I was told by multiple jewelers that the color of rose gold can change (or appear to fade) due to the use of lotions and/or perfumes, sweat, chlorine, etc.  Professionally polishing removes the residue and is supposed to restore the pinkish color.  It has nothing to do with plating, as neither the Cartier or the Tiffany jewelry is plated.


----------



## vhdos

Update:  my rose gold key arrived today.  I was sad to see that it has not been restored back to its original pink color.  I think that it's slightly better after the professional polishing by Tiffany, but it's not the same color as it was when it was new.  How disappointing.  I guess that I won't invest in pricey rose gold jewelry any more.


----------



## faintlymacabre

This is really disappointing to hear.    My engagement/wedding rings are rose, as well as my Cartier Love cuff and my Tiffany Bean necklace.  If these are all going to magically morph into yellow, I'll be extremely irritated...


----------



## ame

That is horrible news. I would probably be calling them and stating your displeasure.


----------



## etk123

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear this. You should let them know that it's still yellow and that they need to make this right. Best of luck!!


----------



## Tiffanylady

Gold in nature is yellow, white gold, as rose as well, need to be maintained white or rose by the jeweler. I forgot the term they use, but it's like the put a coat over it that keeps the gold the desired color. I would take it to Tiffany's and they will take care of it! Good luck! Post before and after pictures for us girls to see the magic!


----------



## beachy10

Compass Rose said:


> I haven't the foggiest idea why Cartier's rose gold turns yellow. My gold of choice on all my statement jewelry is made of rose gold. My wedding bands are rose gold and have been rose gold for 20 years. I don't even own yellow gold because I have everything cast in rose gold. Nothing has turned yellow for me. Cartier must have plated their rose gold....much like white gold over yellow gold.


 
They don't do gold plating. It's real 18K gold.


----------



## beachy10

vhdos said:


> I was told by multiple jewelers that the color of rose gold can change (or appear to fade) due to the use of lotions and/or perfumes, sweat, chlorine, etc. Professionally polishing removes the residue and is supposed to restore the pinkish color. It has nothing to do with plating, as neither the Cartier or the Tiffany jewelry is plated.


 
Yeah, I was thinking the same thing...sweat, oils in your skin, perfume. I can imagine that disrupts the copper color.


----------



## vhdos

Tiffanylady said:


> Gold in nature is yellow, white gold, as rose as well, need to be maintained white or rose by the jeweler. I forgot the term they use, but it's like the put a coat over it that keeps the gold the desired color. I would take it to Tiffany's and they will take care of it! Good luck! Post before and after pictures for us girls to see the magic!



Perhaps you haven't been following the thread, but I already _did_ return my key necklace to Tiffany.  They claimed that they would "polish" it back to its original pink color.  I just received the necklace back yesterday and although it is a bit better, it is still not the original pink color that it was brand new.  There was no "magic."  I admit that it is slightly better than before, but  it doesn't scream "rose gold" like it used to.  If I wear it alone, it appears to have a pinkish tint, but if I put it next to yellow gold, you can barely tell a color difference.  Make me sad


----------



## vhdos

I should also mention that I have a couple of rose gold pieces that are handmade by artists on Etsy.  I have not experienced the same issues with fading (at least not yet anyways).  As much as I love Tiffany (and their excellent customer service), I think that I will continue to shop Etsy for my rose gold in the future.


----------



## candlemist

alessia70 said:


> Hi, just got my polished rosegold dbty necklace back!
> 
> what do you guys think? is it rosey or still too yellow gold?





vhdos said:


> Perhaps you haven't been following the thread, but I already _did_ return my key necklace to Tiffany.  They claimed that they would "polish" it back to its original pink color.  I just received the necklace back yesterday and although it is a bit better, it is still not the original pink color that it was brand new.  There was no "magic."  I admit that it is slightly better than before, but  it doesn't scream "rose gold" like it used to.  If I wear it alone, it appears to have a pinkish tint, but if I put it next to yellow gold, you can barely tell a color difference.  Make me sad



so sorry to hear that. now i don't know what to do with mine. i think will just accept the "special gold" colour. the SA did tell me after polishing, everything will be back to 98% brand new. even the scratches will be gone. does it remove your scratches ?


----------



## vhdos

^Sure, the scratches are gone.  The piece looks shiny and brand new - with the exception of the color.  I could have had my DH do that though.  We own a company that maintains surgical equipment, so we have access to much of the same equipment that professional jewelers have (and the expertise to use it).  Next time, instead of sending my necklace away for weeks, I'll just give it to DH.


----------



## alessia70

sorry for my late reply.

Here are is the comparison between the dbty rose gold necklace (after it got polished by tiffany's) and a 18kt yellow gold ring (excuse my robe, i didnt feel like taking off the necklace..)  

i do think that the polishing helped a bit, but the pink definitely faded a bit


----------



## vhdos

alessia70 said:


> sorry for my late reply.
> 
> Here are is the comparison between the dbty rose gold necklace (after it got polished by tiffany's) and a 18kt yellow gold ring (excuse my robe, i didnt feel like taking off the necklace..)
> 
> i do think that the polishing helped a bit, but the pink definitely faded a bit



Maybe the pics don't quite capture the color, but it doesn't appear to have a pink tone to it (they both look yellow).  I'm sorry - I can certainly sympathize  It is a pretty necklace though


----------



## Tiffanylady

I have to agree with the girls, the knot one by itself is stunning, but the oval one will definitely look best with your lock! Post pics of them togeth once you have it, I am curious to see!


----------



## sadiesthegirl

The locks look so nice when layered with the key. The nice thing about the two toned (gold and silver) lock is that it will look great with both gold and silver keys. The oval key is nice. There is also a oval twist key that matches the 'textured' look of the lock. All look nice with it though!


----------



## jennzy

I love the knot. i find the oval to be too plain & am just not a big fan of the lock


----------



## ame

(another old thread.)


----------



## the1kayladawn

Hello everyone.... I get to pick a new piece of Jewelry for BF and my 2nd anniversary, and I would like to know what everyone thinks?

I have the rose gold lock and would like something to compliment it. 

I was thinking a key... but was wondering which of these keys you think would look better, and if you think I could get yellow gold to go with the rose gold or should I stick with rose gold? 

Or do you think I should get the rose gold dangly ring? 

Or if you think of something that's TOTALLY DIFFERENT that you think would look good please let me know  

I would love to hear your opinions / ideas!!! 

I have no idea how to do a poll or I would have created one.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I would stick to rose gold. 
If diamonds are within the budget, there are a few more choices....
My preference between the ones you have posted is the oval.


----------



## karo

I would stick to the RG too and I think I would go for the key.


----------



## grace04

I think rose gold would be a better choice than yellow gold.  Do you have the lock that is pictured?  It has a sort of heart shaped silhouette, so I would go with the heart key.  To me, the heart flows better than pairing it with an oval.


----------



## the1kayladawn

grace04 said:


> I think rose gold would be a better choice than yellow gold.  Do you have the lock that is pictured?  It has a sort of heart shaped silhouette, so I would go with the heart key.  To me, the heart flows better than pairing it with an oval.



Yes I have the rose gold lock pictured. 

Here's a picture of what I wear pretty much daily:


----------



## the1kayladawn

texasgirliegirl said:


> I would stick to rose gold.
> If diamonds are within the budget, there are a few more choices....
> My preference between the ones you have posted is the oval.



Our budget is probably around 600 ish... He just bought us a house so I don't think I'll ask for anything too much more than that this go around.


----------



## Candice0985

YG or RG oval key!


----------



## the1kayladawn

I think I should also mention my other every-day jewelry is a yellow gold ring that my mom gave me, and my pandora bracelet which is yellow gold and silver mixed. 

So I was thinking maybe I needed to mix the metals around my neck?


----------



## grace04

the1kayladawn said:


> Yes I have the rose gold lock pictured.
> 
> Here's a picture of what I wear pretty much daily:


 
Would you be wearing a key with the two circle link necklaces shown in your pic?  I'm wondering if the key would be too long and get tangled up with them.  If so, then I would go for the ring that matches your lock!   But if you have room for a pendant with the other items you wear, then my vote definitely goes for a heart shaped key.


----------



## the1kayladawn

grace04 said:


> Would you be wearing a key with the two circle link necklaces shown in your pic?  I'm wondering if the key would be too long and get tangled up with them.  If so, then I would go for the ring that matches your lock!   But if you have room for a pendant with the other items you wear, then my vote definitely goes for a heart shaped key.



I'm not sure if I would wear the chain-link anymore. I think I would swap out the key and the chain link depending on how dressed up I'd want to be. 
Or I could just not wrap the chain link one twice, and wear it at the full 42 inches. That could look really good.


----------



## etk123

Yellow oval key! Second choice is rose oval key. Fun!!


----------



## grace04

Wearing the links differently is a great idea.  Good luck deciding what to get - all your choices are good, so you can't lose.  Hope you'll let us see what you finally decide on!


----------



## the1kayladawn

etk123 said:


> Yellow oval key! Second choice is rose oval key. Fun!!


 
Do you think rose gold and yellow gold can mix well?


----------



## the1kayladawn

grace04 said:


> Wearing the links differently is a great idea. Good luck deciding what to get - all your choices are good, so you can't lose. Hope you'll let us see what you finally decide on!


 
Yes I promise I will


----------



## LVoeletters

etk123 said:


> Yellow oval key! Second choice is rose oval key. Fun!!


Second this!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Imo definitely the rose gold oval key or the ring - I think the RG key would look stunning layered with the lock. Really pretty and chic. You could always save the pandora silver/YG bracelet and YG ring for days when you want to wear the link necklace or other YG jewellery? Let us know what you decide!


----------



## winniejo

Oval key in RG. I did my key on a 24" chain & I love it.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

a rose gold key is a great choice. I layer one with a silver & 18k rose gold vintage lock. It looks so pretty. The keys look nice alone or layered.


----------



## the1kayladawn

winniejo said:
			
		

> Oval key in RG. I did my key on a 24" chain & I love it.



Winnie, could you please take a pic so I can see for size and stuff? I would appreciate it SO much.


----------



## the1kayladawn

sadiesthegirl said:
			
		

> a rose gold key is a great choice. I layer one with a silver & 18k rose gold vintage lock. It looks so pretty. The keys look nice alone or layered.



I would love to see a pic if you could share


----------



## Onebagtoomany

After dithering on buying one for so long, I finally decided to take the plunge a few days ago and buy the mini bean pendant in rose gold.  Originally I was going to buy it in yellow gold but as over 90% of my jewellery is yellow gold I fancied a change and the bean looks so pretty in this colour and the rose is very flattering on my warm-toned complexion.  However, right now I'm wondering whether I got the best value for money as I also tried on the rose gold oval key when I was in Tiffany's with the oval link chain and it looked GORGEOUS.  I had a tough time deciding between the two but opted for the bean in the end as I thought it would go with more stuff (esp for work) and also looked very pretty. The SA also seemed to think the bean would be more versatile and was really complimentary about the bean (although it was more expensive than the key/standard chain so maybe that's why ) I now wonder whether I should have got the key as it seems like a lot more gold for my money and the chain would have been 18" since I had to buy it separately and could choose, which is the length I normally go for with pendants.  Having said that the bean really suits a 16" chain, at least on me, which was a surprise.

What do you guys think?  I know this will depend on people's taste and what they prefer but do you think the bean is 'worth' the money? (if any Tiffany's pieces can be said to be worth the money, as I realise I am largely paying for the brand name).  I spent £460 in UK sterling which is around 700 US dollars.  I definitely want a rose gold piece.  If I swapped the bean it would be for the rose gold oval key either with the oval link chain or a standard rose gold Tiffany's chain which might be more versatile for combining with other pendants.


----------



## ame

Well, there have been complaints that the rose color fades and does not appear to be restored to it's original rose color, and that alone would dissuade me. Unless it turning yellowish over time is ok.   Which would you wear MORE.  I don't find the key AS versatile but if you will wear it then it's worth it.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

ame said:


> Well, there have been complaints that the rose color fades and does not appear to be restored to it's original rose color, and that alone would dissuade me. Unless it turning yellowish over time is ok. Which would you wear MORE. I don't find the key AS versatile but if you will wear it then it's worth it.


 
Hmm, if that's true about the rose gold in my case then I shouldn't really go for the key in that metal either   I so hope that doesn't happen, it has a lovely rosy glow and lustre to it at the moment.  I love yellow gold jewellery but I would be gutted if this turned yellow.  

I agree about the key not being as versatile which is what put me off in the first place - I know I would get lots of use out of it with casual outfits but at work (I work for a very corporate American company) I can't see it working.  I also have the yellow gold diamond key charm on a 24" chain so have got some sort of a key already, plus could buy just the oval key in yellow gold at a later stage and save myself the cost of a chain that way. The bean would look good for both work and casual which is a big pro and it does seem to go with pretty much everything.  Maybe the answer is I should keep my bean but switch it to yellow gold instead!  I just love the rose gold colour though...


----------



## the1kayladawn

I thought my rose gold lock faded, but I went back to the Tiffany counter with my lock and held it up next to a brand new one, and the color has never changed.... It's just more subtle than other rose golds. I think that's good because it mixes well with Yellow gold then.


----------



## qookymonster

I would have voted to exchange the bean for the key, then read that you already have a key in yg. In this case I would stick to the rg bean! A different length and color from your usual pieces and would look great with both casual and working clothes


----------



## darkangel07760

We might become rose gold bean sisters! I was wondering... Why would you switch the bean for a rose gold key? Which key were you thinking about and do you have a link to it?


----------



## Greentea

I just prefer the bean - I'm personally not a fan of key motifs. I think the little bean is simple, chic and adorable!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

the1kayladawn said:


> I thought my rose gold lock faded, but I went back to the Tiffany counter with my lock and held it up next to a brand new one, and the color has never changed.... It's just more subtle than other rose golds. I think that's good because it mixes well with Yellow gold then.


 
That's reassuring - hopefully mine will not fade either then   I also think Tiffany's rose gold is subtle compared to some.. I have a Cartier trinity ring too and the rose gold band in that is quite subtle too but still very noticeable as rose against the yellow and white bands.  You would think with high-end brands like this that they would design them so as for the rose gold not to fade.  I know white gold can need replating sometimes (one of the main reasons why I'm not that keen on it).



qookymonster said:


> I would have voted to exchange the bean for the key, then read that you already have a key in yg. In this case I would stick to the rg bean! A different length and color from your usual pieces and would look great with both casual and working clothes


 
Thanks, I am actually wearing the bean today and loving it more and more!  I really like the fact it is a different length and it does seem to match pretty much any outfit.  I'm thinking now that I might get the oval key in yellow gold at some point and that will be a lot cheaper too since I already have a Tiffany's chain to wear it on.



Greentea said:


> I just prefer the bean - I'm personally not a fan of key motifs. I think the little bean is simple, chic and adorable!


 
Thanks Greentea, it is very simple and cute isn't it, I do really love it.  I wouldn't normally second guess myself as I am happy with it but just feel a bit guilty over how much I spent.  The key is only slightly less £ but seems a lot bigger for the money but then if I did swap it I know I would regret it as I have always wanted a gold bean.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

When it comes to Tiffany and Company rose gold fading, I never had an issue.  I have the Atlas Ring for over a year now and Picasso's Hammered Earrings in Rose Gold.  They both look great.

As for your decision, I would stick with the bean because it adds variety to your collection.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

darkangel07760 said:


> We might become rose gold bean sisters! I was wondering... Why would you switch the bean for a rose gold key? Which key were you thinking about and do you have a link to it?


 
Yay!  When are you thinking of getting one?  What length chain will you go for? I was looking at photos of your other beans in your bean thread, you have an amazing collection!  I love the black one in particular, it is so striking and chic.

Although I am pretty certain I will be keeping my bean this is the rose gold key I was considering, although I also like the knot key (lot more money though):

http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/I...87465-r+201607567+201432138-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

This one is shown on the standard chain which also looked lovely and is cheaper but I kind of fell in love with it on an oval link chain like this one:

http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/I...r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+oval+link+chain&search=1


----------



## Onebagtoomany

AntiqueShopper said:


> When it comes to Tiffany and Company rose gold fading, I never had an issue. I have the Atlas Ring for over a year now and Picasso's Hammered Earrings in Rose Gold. They both look great.
> 
> As for your decision, I would stick with the bean because it adds variety to your collection.


 
Thanks AntiqueShopper, that's good to know   It seems most people have had a good experience buying rose gold from Tiffany's and I guess if mine ever does fade they have such good customer service that it shouldn't be a problem to get them to look at it for me.  I agree about the bean adding variety to my collection and I guess I can always get another key in the future if I want a bigger one.


----------



## vhdos

Fading rose gold is not a quality issue - it's a naturally occurring process in many any cases.  Over time, rose gold can oxidize from things like sweat, perfume, lotion, chlorine, etc. and there's really no way to avoid it.  Rolex has addressed their rose gold fading issue by creating a metal called "Everose" that is supposed to stay pink forever.  I have a Tiffany rose gold key and within about a 5 year time span, it had faded almost completely to yellow gold.  I sent it in to Tiffany, who promised to polish it back to its original color at no charge.  Upon receiving it back from Tiffany, I noticed that while the color looked better, it still did not appear to be as "pink" as it was when it was new.
As far as the Tiffany Bean vs. the key, I guess that I would stick with the bean because I think that it's more versatile.


----------



## LVoeletters

Def the key, I don't personally see the "specialness" of the bean, but the keys are soooo beautiful and its heritage tiffanys. GL on your decision!


----------



## Ali7364

I love the bean and that particular key on the oval chain!  I think the bean will fit better into your work wardrobe, however.  It's a really sweet and cute piece.  Maybe it could be your signature piece at work?  Keep it!!    You could always get the key at a later time, if you still want it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Keep the bean.


----------



## radio_shrink

keep the bean!


----------



## XCCX

I prefer the key


----------



## Tiffanylady

Hi ladies here are some pictures of how I wear my Tiffany keys. I did not picture my 1" key with a diamond. I love wearing my larger keys with the Venetian link necklace


----------



## Lucy616

This is how I wore my trefoil key recently.


----------



## MrsTGreen

I wear my vintage oval key on a 20" oval link chain.
www.i974.phot






obucket.com


----------



## stardustgirl

I love seeing key pictures! 

I only have one so far. The next one I want is the silver heart with the ballchain outline and Tiffany Blue enamel.

I'm 5'3" and wear mine on a 24 inch oval chain. Any longer and I'm afraid I'd catch it on something (or a dog paw would snag it when I bend over to pet them). 

It seems glaringly obvious in retrospect, but when I was mulling over chains, the SA pointed out that the longer oval chains can be made shorter just by putting the clasp on a chain link instead of the other part of the clasp.


----------



## NurseAnn

30in oval link chain with vintage oval key


----------



## @PinkCornbread




----------



## Tiffanylady

Pink, you loom Flawless, like always!


----------



## MrsTGreen

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1909103


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Pink, you loom Flawless, like always!






			
				MrsTGreen said:
			
		

>



Thank you Tiffany sisters!!!! LOL I love my Key so much!!!!!!


----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Thank you Tiffany sisters!!!! LOL I love my Key so much!!!!!!



And I meant you "look" flawless! Lame iPad auto correct!!!,!


----------



## hvictoriak

Lucy616, I absolutely adore your key pendant!!


----------



## maloneyxo

I love this thread and seeing how you all wear your keys  I'm going to New York with my boyfriend in February and planning to treat myself to one then, I have my eye on the Daisy Key Pendant with the tiny diamond


----------



## @PinkCornbread

maloneyxo said:
			
		

> I love this thread and seeing how you all wear your keys  I'm going to New York with my boyfriend in February and planning to treat myself to one then, I have my eye on the Daisy Key Pendant with the tiny diamond



That one is beautiful! I so Love mine and wear it often! Please post pictures of yours after you get it. (p.s. I am so jealous that you get to go to the Mothership store!) lol have fun


----------



## maloneyxo

@PinkCornbread said:


> That one is beautiful! I so Love mine and wear it often! Please post pictures of yours after you get it. (p.s. I am so jealous that you get to go to the Mothership store!) lol have fun



Haha I am so excited! I don't actually own any Tiffany yet so this will be my first piece and will be very exciting getting it in New York. Lots of photos to come in a few months I promise!


----------



## Tiffanylady

maloneyxo said:
			
		

> I love this thread and seeing how you all wear your keys  I'm going to New York with my boyfriend in February and planning to treat myself to one then, I have my eye on the Daisy Key Pendant with the tiny diamond



Soooo exciting! Have fun!


----------



## steenysteen

Hi everyone, I am saving for a Tiffany key, which one should I get?
It will be my first key. I am 5"6, average weight. 
Vote 1,2, or 3 please 

1. Small daisy key (silver)
2. Large knot key (silver) with Tiffany green enamel
3. Large Fleur de Lis (silver)

..I am leaning towards the knot key, although I'm not sure, what do you all think about the green enamel? 

-Photos of keys are in order 1,2,3

Thanks in advance all!


----------



## Caz71

steenysteen said:


> Hi everyone, I am saving for a Tiffany key, which one should I get?
> It will be my first key. I am 5"6, average weight.
> Vote 1,2, or 3 please
> 
> 1. Small daisy key (silver)
> 2. Large knot key (silver) with Tiffany green enamel
> 3. Large Fleur de Lis (silver)
> 
> ..I am leaning towards the knot key, although I'm not sure, what do you all think about the green enamel?
> 
> Thanks in advance all!



I say no. 2. Im not a fan of flower type of jewellery...


----------



## cupcake34

I love the first one!


----------



## arnott

#3!


----------



## BreadnGem

I like #1. So pretty!!


----------



## Caz71

Get all 3 eventually ha!


----------



## VelvetKandy

#3 gets my vote


----------



## sadiesthegirl

My vote is between #1 and #3. I own both of those and have layered them- they are very pretty and layer nicely with the smaller keys and locks. You can go with a 16 inch chain all the way to a 36 inch, lots of versatility in these keys. If I had to choose one, I like #1 best personally but both are beautiful.


----------



## AndieAbroad

I have number 3. I love it because it's a sturdy piece that works well stand-alone, but also on longer chains for layering. I also prefer the cut-out T as opposed to the T stuck on. Number 1 is also beautiful, but I'd say to avoid Number 2 if you can...I've heard many people say that the enamel on Tiffany pieces does chip and/or discolour over time, so you'll have to baby it a lot more than you would the other two.


----------



## advokaitplm

sadiesthegirl said:
			
		

> my vote is between #1 and #3. I own both of those and have layered them- they are very pretty and layer nicely with the smaller keys and locks. You can go with a 16 inch chain all the way to a 36 inch, lots of versatility in these keys. If i had to choose one, i like #1 best personally but both are beautiful.



+1


----------



## Lsassy1

I love #1. It looks beautiful!


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

I love the Tiffany blue of No 2 but do agree that you'd need to baby it more - I own the two mini RTT heart tag necklace and need to take greater care of the enamel in comparison to other ss tagged items.

Therefore I'd go for No. 1 - a very pretty and elegant piece.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

#3


----------



## LipGlossQueen

#1


----------



## cherrycookies

3


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

#1


----------



## Myrkur

1


----------



## missyb

#1. I have this key/necklace and love it! I'm away but can post pics when I get home so you can see how pretty it is.


----------



## jazmini

texasgirliegirl said:


> #3



+1


----------



## darkangel07760

I vote for 3!  Looks most like a key


----------



## atlcoach

AndieAbroad said:
			
		

> I have number 3. I love it because it's a sturdy piece that works well stand-alone, but also on longer chains for layering. I also prefer the cut-out T as opposed to the T stuck on. Number 1 is also beautiful, but I'd say to avoid Number 2 if you can...I've heard many people say that the enamel on Tiffany pieces does chip and/or discolour over time, so you'll have to baby it a lot more than you would the other two.



Agreed!  I have the crown key and it is very similar in size and weight to #3. It was my first key and the one I still wear the most.


----------



## antsgrl1119

1


----------



## iCutie

I vote for #3. So pretty.


----------



## KellyChan05

#3


----------



## surfergirljen

#2 is the only one that SCREAMS Tiffany at me! I love it!


----------



## paradise392

i really like all of them so its hard to say.  i have the third one and i love it.  i wanted to get number 2 too


----------



## bluebichonfrise

3


----------



## rosebud_7

#3  you can dress this style up or down, between long or short chains, or paired with other charms.  It just looks a little more classic and versatile.  But all 3 are nice choices, be sure to do a reveal when you decide!


----------



## merekat703

2


----------



## MrsTGreen

3


----------



## MsLVinDC

#2


----------



## Notorious Pink

#3!


----------



## Kelechi

1. I have her and love her.


----------



## Candice0985

3


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

#3!


----------



## Blossy

I like the first one, its pretty and more dainty.


----------



## Jeanxy

#3!!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Personally, I like number 3.

Then again, I seem to prefer simple & classic pieces.


----------



## AndieAbroad

atlcoach said:


> Agreed!  I have the crown key and it is very similar in size and weight to #3. It was my first key and the one I still wear the most.



haha, I would have loved to own the crown one! I think it's my favourite out of all of the keys. But when my best friend's then-boyfriend (now fiance) asked me what to get her one birthday, I stupidly said the crown key! Now she wears it almost every day, so I couldn't get it for myself. But yes, the large simple silver keys are so gorgeous, look like keys, and still say 'Tiffany' to me!


----------



## Love rocks

#3 the" fleur de le"is the classic French sign of royality and will never go out of style. I have the diamond 1.5 inch one and it is always receiving complements when worn. A sure bet.


----------



## Wilsom04

#2


----------



## twin53

#3


----------



## RosiePink

The daisy key (the first one) is absolute perfection. I have been into the Tiffany store so many times and it is the only thing that continuously catches my eye.


----------



## monicas

steenysteen said:


> Hi everyone, I am saving for a Tiffany key, which one should I get?
> It will be my first key. I am 5"6, average weight.
> Vote 1,2, or 3 please
> 
> 1. Small daisy key (silver)
> 2. Large knot key (silver) with Tiffany green enamel
> 3. Large Fleur de Lis (silver)
> 
> ..I am leaning towards the knot key, although I'm not sure, what do you all think about the green enamel?
> 
> -Photos of keys are in order 1,2,3
> 
> Thanks in advance all!


#3. Classic, simple and beautiful. It can be dressed up or down easily.


----------



## ehy210

2


----------



## charliefarlie

I like 3 best


----------



## jenny87

#3 gets my vote


----------



## finerthings15

Hi everyone! So here's my "dilemma" - I own the heart twist key and have been wearing it on an 18 inch chain for a year. I've been interesting in trying a new look and putting it on a 24 inch oval link chain. The key is 1.5 inches. Is that too small of a key to wear on a longer chain?! All your feedback would be super appreciated!  -especially modeling pics! I'll insert a pic of me wearing the key for size reference. Thanks everyone!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I like the length it is but think it would look nice on 24 in too.


----------



## Caz71

Key looks pretty big. Would look good on longer. I love the oval links


----------



## finerthings15

Caz71 said:
			
		

> Key looks pretty big. Would look good on longer. I love the oval links



Do you think the oval link and the twist detail on the key would be "too much". I tend to gravitate towards super simple pieces( as per my boyfriend I'm boring lol)


----------



## finerthings15

lilmountaingirl said:
			
		

> I like the length it is but think it would look nice on 24 in too.



Thanks!


----------



## Caz71

finerthings15 said:


> Do you think the oval link and the twist detail on the key would be "too much". I tend to gravitate towards super simple pieces( as per my boyfriend I'm boring lol)



My friend had the oval link with a flower key. I thought it looked really nice.


----------



## Caz71

Looked again like no 2 and 3


----------



## AndieAbroad

I think you might want a bit longer, or keep shorter, more in the interest of 'bust clearance' than anything else. A 24" chain might make the key itself hang a bit strangely over your bust, IMHO. I wear my large fleur de lis key on a 20" oval link chain, and I get a lot of compliments. I'm afraid to wear it longer, in case it gets bashed around too much!


----------



## momo721

I have the heart twist key on a 20 inch oval chain and it is perfect! 18 too short for me and 24inch did hang right in the center of my bust which I did not like!


----------



## finerthings15

momo721 said:
			
		

> I have the heart twist key on a 20 inch oval chain and it is perfect! 18 too short for me and 24inch did hang right in the center of my bust which I did not like!



Can you please please please show a modeling pic? Thank you!!


----------



## omniavincitamor

Hi there,

I have 2 keys (1.25 and 2.5) and I keep them both on a 24 chain. I think they look nicer on a longer chain and I also like that I can put it on or take it off without having to undo the clasp.

I think yours would look nice on a longer chain. Also, if you do decide to get a longer chain, you will  have the option of switching between the longer and shorter chain depending on what look you want.

Cheers.


----------



## momo721

finerthings15 said:
			
		

> Can you please please please show a modeling pic? Thank you!!








Here is pic of 20 inch oval chain...hth!


----------



## finerthings15

Thank you! It looks great on you... Tiffany.com here I come lol


----------



## finerthings15

momo721 said:
			
		

> Here is pic of 20 inch oval chain...hth!



I love how the oval link makes it look so dainty! Is it more fragile than the regular chain?


----------



## AndieAbroad

finerthings15 said:


> I love how the oval link makes it look so dainty! Is it more fragile than the regular chain?



Just my two cents! It actually feels sturdier to me...even though there are fewer links, the metal on each link is thicker, which makes it seem stronger. I tried compressing the links when I first got it to see if they could get damaged, and I couldn't squeeze them between my thumb and forefinger even with a good amount of pressure, so I think it's a great choice in chain.

To me, the oval link and the venetian link chains are almost the 'most Tiffany', if that makes sense. They're quite unique designs, as opposed to the standard chain, which isn't really noticeably different from other chains beyond the tiny Tiffany tag by the clasp.


----------



## finerthings15

AndieAbroad said:
			
		

> Just my two cents! It actually feels sturdier to me...even though there are fewer links, the metal on each link is thicker, which makes it seem stronger. I tried compressing the links when I first got it to see if they could get damaged, and I couldn't squeeze them between my thumb and forefinger even with a good amount of pressure, so I think it's a great choice in chain.
> 
> To me, the oval link and the venetian link chains are almost the 'most Tiffany', if that makes sense. They're quite unique designs, as opposed to the standard chain, which isn't really noticeably different from other chains beyond the tiny Tiffany tag by the clasp.



Thats great to know! Thanks! I really hope I can get to a Tiffany store soon. I thought of ordering online but I've read too many horror stories here on tpf. :/


----------



## steenysteen

Oh wow, there is a definite competition between the fleur de lis and the daisy key. I am leaning more now towards the fleur de lis. I won't be buying it until June though! And summer weather may alter my decision. My boyfriend doesn't have a job, and I didn't expect him to spend all his money on me, so I said he could get me Tiffany gift cards for Xmas, Vday and My bday in June, and by then we will go to the Tiffany store to cash them in together  When the time comes I will do the reveal, if anyone remembers, lol. Thank you all for your great input! It's still a hard decision, but I will make it when the time comes!


----------



## Dadachux

DBF got me this tiffany rose gold key. The key is pretty and would go with casual and dressier outfits but I don't want to go through the rose gold fading issue. Ive hinted to DBF about the issue and he gets why I'm worried. I'm not too into gold jewelry.
I feel like I want to return the necklace and add in my Christmas money to upgrade for a trinity ring or get it as a valentines gift. Haven't thought of exactly what to do. I have quite a bit of tiffany but yet to own any cartier so I thought would be a good starter piece. The design is such a classic that i know ill get years of wear. I could get a lot more wear out of the ring as I only have a diamond paved band.
Don't know how to break this to DBF though. Feels like I should just accept what he got me and not hurt his feelings. What do you guys think? Keep necklace. Exchange for ring Or keep the necklace and buy the ring myself. lol


----------



## NurseAnn

I would keep the necklace.  It is a beautiful piece and one that your BF put thought into.  I wouldn't want to risk hurting his feelings and make him worry about future gifts.  I have Tiffany RG and personally haven't experienced the fading that other people have posted about.  I think the color looks great on you.  As for the Trinity it is a classic piece that will always be there.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I would keep the gift.


----------



## Fioratura

I would definitely keep the necklace. Exchanging it for something else could  risk hurting your bf's feelings. Plus, it's a beautiful necklace! I wouldn't worry about it fading. Just enjoy wearing it!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Personally, I would keep the key necklace.

DBF obviously put a lot of thought and a decent amount of money into your gift.  It might hurt his feelings if you exchange the necklace, and I agree that it might turn him off of other such purchases in the future.

The Cartier Trinity is a classic piece that will always be around... Perhaps save up and purchase one for yourself, or save up a portion and then hint around for the next holiday that you've had your eye on it and that it would go well with your lovely key necklace, but that you don't quite have enough saved... ?


----------



## KristenG

I would keep it as well. One thing I've learned over 13 years of marriage is that when my husband buys me jewelry, to keep it. He gets his feelings hurt when I return his gifts because he is NOT a jewelry giver, so the pieces he has given me have meaning to him.


----------



## AndieAbroad

I understand your point, about wanting to spend his money on something you'll get the most wear out of and can stand the test of time.

However, it's probably best not to try and stress out over your chickens before they hatch in these case. Very very many people have never experienced trouble with their RG fading, so there is a chance this won't ever be an issue for you. If it DOES become an issue, you can bring the piece to Tiffany and see what they say...odds are you'll be dealing with getting a replacement of your choice at that point, or some kind of store credit. Tiffany does stand behind their pieces, so you're a) never going to walk in there with a very yellow piece, and then b) be told to like it or lump it.

For now, I think you should enjoy your lovely gift, and do as others have suggested and save up for the trinity yourself, or hint that this is what you want next time around (gently). One thing to bear in mind is that if you're getting the classic trinity, this also includes RG, and could run the same risk...something that will be hard to explain to your BF when you're trying to justify a swap without hurting his feelings.

Beautiful necklace! I hope you get to keep this one and wear a trinity ring very soon.


----------



## karo

I would definitely keep it. I think it's a gorgeous piece and that it looks great on you, but what's most important it was a gift. If your BF chosed it for you and this is something he really likes I would stick to it. As for the trinity I agree that it's a classic piece, but I would wait and buy it myself rather than risk to hurt your BF's feelings


----------



## AntiqueShopper

karo said:


> I would definitely keep it. I think it's a gorgeous piece and that it looks great on you, but what's most important it was a gift. If your BF chosed it for you and this is something he really likes I would stick to it. As for the trinity I agree that it's a classic piece, but I would wait and buy it myself rather than risk to hurt your BF's feelings



+1 - totally agree!!!  The Trinity Ring is not going anywhere!   You can always buy it later.  Then, you can wear both pieces at the same time!


----------



## Candice0985

definitely keep it, it's looks great on you!

buy the trinity ring for yourself


----------



## sammix3

Keep it!  I have it and it's a great piece!


----------



## BreadnGem

I would keep the necklace, since you won't want to hurt your bf's feelings. None of my rose gold pieces have faded and i've had them for years. Besides, it looks very pretty on you. You can always get the ring later, or for another occasion.


----------



## MissMee

I like 3 the best, then 2, then 1! Let us know what you end up getting! xMMx


----------



## Blossy

I like number 3.

Actually you've inspired me! Think I'll update the wish list!


----------



## MissMee

Blossy said:


> I like number 3.
> 
> Actually you've inspired me! Think I'll update the wish list!


Yep I'm adding a Tiffany Key to my wish list! xMMx


----------



## softchickenyou

2 b/c it has Tiffany blue 

or 3 b/c i have the same one so i'm biased lol

you can't go wrong with any of the 3


----------



## Mrs. Mac

3!!!!


----------



## emchhardy

My vote is for the small daisy key. It's very feminine.  I actually want it for myself.


----------



## akoko

#3 gets my vote


----------



## finerthings15

I finally broke down and bought the chain. I ended up buying the 24 inch since the links are big enough for me to put the clasp and wear it a shorter length if I want to.  Thanks for all the help ladies!!


----------



## finerthings15

Hey everyone! I finally invested in a longer chain for my key but now I want to see how to layer it with other pieces. I tried layering it with a simple white gold pendant I have but I feel it looks wierd. I would appreciate your pics!!'


----------



## vannarene

I don't have any pics but that looks great imo! I don't see anything wrong with it   I have the filigree heart in my avatar and I want to get the big oval key with the oval link chain to pair with it. I'll post pics whenever that happens lol


----------



## wintersong

Sooo I've been obsessing over this pink and white diamond platinum key from Tiffany's, but have yet to have a chance to check it out in stores. Does anyone have any comments/modeling pics? Anything's appreciated, as always 

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+3-p+1-c+287465-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## LeeMiller

I have the bigger version without the pink diamond - the 1.5 inch one.  I haven't seen this one in stores.  It is very pretty!  I'm been on a pink diamond kick myself - trying to decide if I want an eternity band or not - the thing holding me back is I really don't wear much color at all!!


----------



## Ellie Soleil

I want a Tiffany key with a pink diamond as well (: It's amazingly beautiful in person. When I saw them online I thought they looked kind of "bling" or somehow unclassy, but they are delicate and gorgeous! 

I do have one tiny detail bothering me, though. If I'm going to spend that much money on a necklace I really want to wear it often, if not daily as a sort of signature piece. But do you think it might be "too much" for daywear? Are these night out and party-only jewels?


----------



## swee7bebe

Hi everyone! I've been wanting a "mommy" necklace for a while, since we found out we are having a little boy. I went to Tiffany today and bought this blue enamel heart Tiffany key along with a Tiffany notes "X" initial (his name will be Xavier). Love how it looks but I keep thinking about the as daisy key. Do you think the daisy key would be too much to wear with the initial? I can't decide...half tempted to go back to Tiffany tomorrow to exchange the enamel key with the daisy key. Help! Opinions please...

Keep this:



Or exchange the key for this: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+2-p+5-c+573050-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## vannarene

swee7bebe said:


> Hi everyone! I've been wanting a "mommy" necklace for a while, since we found out we are having a little boy. I went to Tiffany today and bought this blue enamel heart Tiffany key along with a Tiffany notes "X" initial (his name will be Xavier). Love how it looks but I keep thinking about the as daisy key. Do you think the daisy key would be too much to wear with the initial? I can't decide...half tempted to go back to Tiffany tomorrow to exchange the enamel key with the daisy key. Help! Opinions please...
> 
> Keep this:
> View attachment 2191498
> 
> 
> Or exchange the key for this: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+2-p+5-c+573050-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


I think the daisy key would match more with everything  I've been wanting the blue enamel boy charm but I already have a blue enamel heart so i feel like it would be redundant. I'd exhange for the daisy key


----------



## anhongle

I like the daisy key much more. The blue enamel kind of draws my attention away from the X charm, unless you don't mind that. They're both very nice though


----------



## faintlymacabre

I prefer the daisy key.  The heart looks a little more girlish and you may tire of it quicker?


----------



## Classic Chic

Congrats on your little one !  Another vote for daisy, it's more classic IMO than the enamel key.


----------



## BreadnGem

I prefer the daisy key. And no, it won't be "too much" to wear together with the initial cos the initial is so simple.


----------



## MissMee

Daisy! xMMx


----------



## AndieAbroad

I'm not the world's biggest fan of the daisy key (it's a bit busy for me, considering it's Tiffany) BUT I think that the circular shape would look nice with the circle disc next to it.

Also, I think you should be very careful with layering two pendants when one or more has enamel. I think you're really risking cracking or chipping the enamel if you let the X disc tap on the heart key over and over all day.

So I also vote exchange! Congratulations on your pregnancy.


----------



## vannarene

I bought  the notes initial charm letter "S" with the intentions of buying my son's initial and wearing them together but I'm so afraid of scratches I haven't bought his yet! I accidentally scraped the back of mine on a ring and it left an ugly scratch. It's on the back but it still bothers me! Bah


----------



## swee7bebe

Wow thanks everyone! Yeah I'll go back today and exchange. I have my 3hr glucose tolerance test today. Found out yesterday that I failed the 1hr. Blah. Wish me luck. Will head over to tiffany afterwards.


----------



## vintagefinds

Love the daisy key. I think you'll be very happy with it.


----------



## swee7bebe

now looking through the website...What do you think of a rose gold key with the initial disk?  i wish i could afford the rose gold daisy key but it's way over what i wanted to spend.


----------



## swee7bebe

Nm maybe I'll just stick to the daisy key and get myself a dbty to layer with it.


----------



## swee7bebe

I exchanged it!  Changed the chain also...love how it looks now


----------



## katieny

I love the daisy key.


----------



## emchhardy

I'm glad that worked out.  What length is that chain if you don't mind me asking?

Also, yes, it definitely has more presence than the original key.  Good decision.


----------



## swee7bebe

The first chain I posted was 16". I exchanged it for a 18" oval link chain. The oval link chain is nice because you can shorten it by putting the clasp through one of the loops. I normally wear 16" necklaces nut really liked how this looked with an 18" chain.


----------



## arnott

Do any of you ladies wearing your key pendants ever get asked if you are 21?  I was wearing my small YG oval key to work today and one of my patients asked if I was 21.  I was like  since I am 33.  lol  She told me that in her culture when you turn 21  you are given key gifts.  Anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## BreadnGem

arnott said:


> Do any of you ladies wearing your key pendants ever get asked if you are 21?  I was wearing my small YG oval key to work today and one of my patients asked if I was 21.  I was like  since I am 33.  lol  She told me that in her culture when you turn 21  you are given key gifts.  Anyone ever heard of this?



Yes, I was given a gold key by my mom when I turned 21. It was the same key she was given by my grandma when she turned 21 so very sentimental to me. It was not Tiffany but looks almost exactly like the Tiffany oval key, except smaller and in 22k gold. 

I hardly ever wear it cos I was too afraid of losing it, but if anyone ever mistakes me for a 21 year old I'll take it as a compliment, lol


----------



## arnott

BreadnGem said:


> Yes, I was given a gold key by my mom when I turned 21. It was the same key she was given by my grandma when she turned 21 so very sentimental to me. It was not Tiffany but looks almost exactly like the Tiffany oval key, except smaller and in 22k gold.
> 
> I hardly ever wear it cos I was too afraid of losing it, but if anyone ever mistakes me for a 21 year old I'll take it as a compliment, lol



Interesting!  What nationality are you if you don't mind me asking?  Are you supposed to wear a key especially if you are 21 or they just give it to you at 21 and doesn't matter when you wear it?


----------



## BreadnGem

arnott said:


> Interesting!  What nationality are you if you don't mind me asking?  Are you supposed to wear a key especially if you are 21 or they just give it to you at 21 and doesn't matter when you wear it?



I'm Chinese, but I'll say it's more of a socio-cultural thing rather than a race thing, cos not all Chinese will give key pendants as 21 yr old presents. And i do know of other non- Chinese girls (Malay and Indian girls, specifically) who are given key pendants when they turn 21 too. It just signifies a coming of age, so no, you don't have to wear it if you don't want to 

As far as I know, only girls receive key pendants though, not boys, which makes me think it isn't something that has to be strictly followed. Maybe it's just a jewellery thing . If I have a daughter I'll give her my key when she turns 21, but since I have 2 boys, I guess I'll wait for a granddaughter, lol 

What nationality/ race is your patient? Just curious


----------



## arnott

BreadnGem said:


> I'm Chinese, but I'll say it's more of a socio-cultural thing rather than a race thing, cos not all Chinese will give key pendants as 21 yr old presents. And i do know of other non- Chinese girls (Malay and Indian girls, specifically) who are given key pendants when they turn 21 too. It just signifies a coming of age, so no, you don't have to wear it if you don't want to
> 
> As far as I know, only girls receive key pendants though, not boys, which makes me think it isn't something that has to be strictly followed. Maybe it's just a jewellery thing . If I have a daughter I'll give her my key when she turns 21, but since I have 2 boys, I guess I'll wait for a granddaughter, lol
> 
> What nationality/ race is your patient? Just curious



I'm chinese too and this is the first I've heard of it!  lol  I think my patient was persian!   Is it always a pendant or do they give keys in other forms?


----------



## BreadnGem

arnott said:


> I'm chinese too and this is the first I've heard of it!  lol  I think my patient was persian!



I noticed u are in Canada. Maybe this practice is more prevalent in Asia? It is quite common here in Malaysia/ Singapore . 

Interesting to know that Persians do that too!


----------



## nicky7

NurseAnn said:


> Santa was good to me this Christmas! I love the T&Co keys and have been wanting a new one to wear with some of my other pieces. I love the versatility of this collection so I thought I'd add pictures of the many ways I will be wearing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size small, 1.25" long, SS with a teeny but sparkly diamond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worn on a 16inch oval link chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Layered with my BlueNile DBTY on a 20 inch oval link chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a 16inch chain with my mini SS heart key



I know this thread is old, but I just wanted to say how gorgeous the pics are! In fact, I've been reading a lot of threads lately and found you have a great Tiffany' collection. Your pics inspire me a lot, and just wanted to say thank you! Keep posting!!


----------



## periogirl28

I finally found a key I loved. It's got a tiny Fancy Vivid Pink Diamond and overall, very sparkly. Sorry for the blurred pic.


----------



## Candice0985

periogirl28 said:


> I finally found a key I loved. It's got a tiny Fancy Vivid Pink Diamond and overall, very sparkly. Sorry for the blurred pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2528111



this is my all time favorite key!!! I was going to buy this but ended up getting my diamond bow instead.

enjoy it!


----------



## periogirl28

Candice0985 said:


> this is my all time favorite key!!! I was going to buy this but ended up getting my diamond bow instead.
> 
> enjoy it!



Thank you!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

T&co has the best keys! 

LOVE all the modeling shots here!


----------



## nicky7

periogirl28 said:


> I finally found a key I loved. It's got a tiny Fancy Vivid Pink Diamond and overall, very sparkly. Sorry for the blurred pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2528111



Gorgeous!! Can you please post a modelling pic too?


----------



## periogirl28

These are the rings I wear with the pendant. Hope it helps!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2533631
> 
> 
> These are the rings I wear with the pendant. Hope it helps!




Gorgeous ! Just gorgeous !


----------



## periogirl28

mad_for_chanel said:


> Gorgeous ! Just gorgeous !



Thank you! You have a stunning jewellery collection yourself!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! You have a stunning jewellery collection yourself!




Thank you periogirl &#128522;


----------



## nicky7

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2533631
> 
> 
> These are the rings I wear with the pendant. Hope it helps!



Oh my!! Just beautiful!! It looks so nice with the ring too. 
I looove the pink diamonds! What beautiful pieces!!!! Simply in awe :worthy:


----------



## nicky7

nicky7 said:


> Oh my!! Just beautiful!! It looks so nice with the ring too.
> I looove the pink diamonds! What beautiful pieces!!!! Simply in awe :worthy:


Does anyone own WG DAISY KEY WITH AQUAMARINES AND DIAMOND?
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...arch=1&origin=search&searchkeyword=aquamarine

If so, can you please post a modelling pic??? I haven't seen them at the nearest store...


----------



## periogirl28

nicky7 said:


> Oh my!! Just beautiful!! It looks so nice with the ring too.
> I looove the pink diamonds! What beautiful pieces!!!! Simply in awe :worthy:



Thank you, we shall appreciate pink diamonds together!


----------



## KPKITTY

Surprise from my hubby  my first yellow gold Tiffany piece! love it!!!


----------



## Katy Sarah

KPKITTY said:


> Surprise from my hubby  my first yellow gold Tiffany piece! love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2536400


Congrats on your first yellow gold piece!  It's adorable.  T & Co's yellow gold is such a rich flattering colour...Swoon.


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> this is my all time favorite key!!! I was going to buy this but ended up getting my diamond bow instead.
> 
> enjoy it!



What did you like about the bow over the key?


----------



## KPKITTY

Katy Sarah said:


> Congrats on your first yellow gold piece!  It's adorable.  T & Co's yellow gold is such a rich flattering colour...Swoon.


thanks! hopefully it won't be my last yg piece


----------



## gemlady72

KPKITTY said:


> Surprise from my hubby  my first yellow gold Tiffany piece! love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2536400




Congrats! I have this same yg key pendant and I wear it with a small yg lock charm. I absolutely love it and it's my go-necklace. I pretty much wore it non stop for 3 years. I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## nicky7

KPKITTY said:


> Surprise from my hubby  my first yellow gold Tiffany piece! love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2536400



Looks so pretty! Very nice husband you have too!
I'm torn between this and YG oval key (for my birthday which is many months to go still...). I almost set my mind on the oval, but after seeing this and everyone's comment, it's back to square. Never mind, I've got plenty of time...
Enjoy your necklace!


----------



## NurseAnn

nicky7 said:


> I know this thread is old, but I just wanted to say how gorgeous the pics are! In fact, I've been reading a lot of threads lately and found you have a great Tiffany' collection. Your pics inspire me a lot, and just wanted to say thank you! Keep posting!!



Thank you for your kind words!  Your post inspired me to briefly come out of hiding from my longest TPF ban since I joined.  I still LOVE Tiffany jewelry but would you believe that I haven't bought anything for over a year?  We have been saving up because I am pregnant with Baby #2!  I am coincidentally wearing an outfit perfect for this thread today.  Pics to follow.  The app is being crazy and keeps crashing on me.


----------



## NurseAnn

My outfit today.  

-Tiffany vintage oval key on oval link chain
-BN DBTY
-Mini bead RTT bracelet
-Mini bead bow bracelet
-charm bracelet engraved with my initials
-Olive branch ring

Oh...and my 5month baby bump!


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> What did you like about the bow over the key?



I just thought it was more of an iconic tiffany necklace, it really was a tie! I would still buy this diamond key today


----------



## nicky7

NurseAnn said:


> Oh...and my 5month baby bump!



Many congratulations! Beautiful layering. I love the dress too!
Well, I'm banning myself from buying more Tiffany as we just bought a house. But I still can't stop drooling over other people's goodies...


----------



## nicky7

gemlady72 said:


> Congrats! I have this same yg key pendant and I wear it with a small yg lock charm. I absolutely love it and it's my go-necklace. I pretty much wore it non stop for 3 years. I'm sure you'll love it.



Sounds like a great layering idea! 
May I ask if you wear them together or on separate chains? Can you please post a modelling pic???


----------



## nicky7

NurseAnn said:


> Thank you for your kind words!  Your post inspired me to briefly come out of hiding from my longest TPF ban since I joined.  I still LOVE Tiffany jewelry but would you believe that I haven't bought anything for over a year?  We have been saving up because I am pregnant with Baby #2!  I am coincidentally wearing an outfit perfect for this thread today.  Pics to follow.  The app is being crazy and keeps crashing on me.



Thanks for uploading the beautiful photo despite the technical issue!
Btw, I remember you had a daisy key, and wonder if you experience any issue with extra tarnishing that some of the other TPF members have mentioned? I was thinking to get one in the future, but if I need to be extra cautious about cleaning, it may not be something I want to buy...


----------



## miraZ

Hey guys, I am uncloaking out of lurk mode.... this thread has been immensely helpful to me.  I love everyone's keys!  I thought I would post a pic of my recent purchase, the Atlas Key with oval chain:








This is actually my first Tiffany purchase ever!  My next key will probably be the small oval key with 16" chain... maybe to layer, or maybe to wear separately.  I also have my eye on the crown key.  Sigh, so much to admire.


----------



## swtlustfulkiss

@MiraZ : Loving the Atlas Key  So So pretty!

As for me..I recently received this as a surprise 






It's my first Tiffany : Heart key charm with round brilliant diamonds in 18k white gold. Size mini, 1" long. This picture definitely doesn't do justice!


----------



## chinook12

miraZ said:


> Hey guys, I am uncloaking out of lurk mode.... this thread has been immensely helpful to me.  I love everyone's keys!  I thought I would post a pic of my recent purchase, the Atlas Key with oval chain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually my first Tiffany purchase ever!  My next key will probably be the small oval key with 16" chain... maybe to layer, or maybe to wear separately.  I also have my eye on the crown key.  Sigh, so much to admire.



This is on my wishlist! It's gorgeous!


----------



## kiwi678

Is the extra large oval key discontinued? want it so bad! TIA


----------



## PeacefulMommy

kiwi678 said:


> Is the extra large oval key discontinued? want it so bad! TIA




The Extra Large Oval Key shows as "_This item is no longer available_" on the Tiffany & Co. website.  

With all of the items they've been pulling lately, I wouldn't be surprised...


----------



## miraZ

chinook12 said:


> This is on my wishlist! It's gorgeous!



Thank you!  It is even more fabulous in person, and actually less expensive than some of the other large keys...


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Now I'm undecided...

I was planning to sell my T&Co. XL Oval Key in order to fund my next planned purchase...

...but if Tiffany & Co. has _retired_ the XL Oval Key, I'm wondering whether or not I should keep it.  I'd hate to have a case of "Seller's Remorse" and not be able to purchase it again later.


----------



## kiwi678

PeacefulMommy said:


> Now I'm undecided...
> 
> I was planning to sell my T&Co. XL Oval Key in order to fund my next planned purchase...
> 
> ...but if Tiffany & Co. has _retired_ the XL Oval Key, I'm wondering whether or not I should keep it.  I'd hate to have a case of "Seller's Remorse" and not be able to purchase it again later.



keep it!! its gorgeous and chic!!


----------



## kiwi678

hi guys, i ordereda key necklace online and it arrived very quickly.however, when i look closer i can see some minor scratches on it, i dont know if i should go back to the shop and ask for an exchange. am i being too picky? will it be possible that would be an exchange item? even you order it online? thanks in advance!


----------



## gemlady72

kiwi678 said:


> hi guys, i ordereda key necklace online and it arrived very quickly.however, when i look closer i can see some minor scratches on it, i dont know if i should go back to the shop and ask for an exchange. am i being too picky? will it be possible that would be an exchange item? even you order it online? thanks in advance!




I'm neurotic about the condition of things I buy brand new, so I understand. You probably won't notice the minor scratches after a while and it will get scratched up over time anyway. But if it really bothers you, then call to get an exchange.


----------



## cmars

My very first Tiffany purchase, Daisy key in silver.


----------



## MyDogTink

cmars-  Very pretty. Do you get it in the boutique?


----------



## asean_grl

My daisy key layered with plat.dbty


----------



## cmars

MyDogTink said:


> cmars-  Very pretty. Do you get it in the boutique?





Thanks MyDogTink I did, and WOW! It is unlike any jewelry store I have ever been to. I told my SA this was the first time I have ever purchased  a Tiff piece, she was so sweet and offered my husband and me a glass of champagne. I tried on the garden pendant with the rose cut diamonds, I didn't love it as much in person as I did on line. Then we moved over to the key, love at first sight! The second I put it on, Anne, SA, said to my husband look at her face, this is the one!  She asked if I was going to wear it out, I did. She still gave me the box and bag all wrapped up. So glad I was able to go in then order online, so worth it!


----------



## cmars

asean_grl said:


> My daisy key layered with plat.dbty


Very pretty Asean_grl


----------



## asean_grl

Thank you cmars


----------



## gemlady72

asean_grl said:


> My daisy key layered with plat.dbty




What a great look!


----------



## gemlady72

cmars said:


> Thanks MyDogTink I did, and WOW! It is unlike any jewelry store I have ever been to. I told my SA this was the first time I have ever purchased  a Tiff piece, she was so sweet and offered my husband and me a glass of champagne. I tried on the garden pendant with the rose cut diamonds, I didn't love it as much in person as I did on line. Then we moved over to the key, love at first sight! The second I put it on, Anne, SA, said to my husband look at her face, this is the one!  She asked if I was going to wear it out, I did. She still gave me the box and bag all wrapped up. So glad I was able to go in then order online, so worth it!




Awww, nice story. Congrats on your first in store purchase!


----------



## cmars

Thanks gemlady72


----------



## LVoeletters

PeacefulMommy said:


> Now I'm undecided...
> 
> I was planning to sell my T&Co. XL Oval Key in order to fund my next planned purchase...
> 
> ...but if Tiffany & Co. has _retired_ the XL Oval Key, I'm wondering whether or not I should keep it.  I'd hate to have a case of "Seller's Remorse" and not be able to purchase it again later.




I see the xl oval key a lot on the second market, I don't think it will be hard for you to get it if you decide you want it again


----------



## asean_grl

Thanks gemlady72


----------



## MyDogTink

cmars said:


> Thanks MyDogTink I did, and WOW! It is unlike any jewelry store I have ever been to. I told my SA this was the first time I have ever purchased  a Tiff piece, she was so sweet and offered my husband and me a glass of champagne. I tried on the garden pendant with the rose cut diamonds, I didn't love it as much in person as I did on line. Then we moved over to the key, love at first sight! The second I put it on, Anne, SA, said to my husband look at her face, this is the one!  She asked if I was going to wear it out, I did. She still gave me the box and bag all wrapped up. So glad I was able to go in then order online, so worth it!




Glad you enjoyed the experience. I saw the bee pendant with rose cut diamonds. I didn't try it on but couldn't take my eyes off those rose cut diamonds. This may go on my obsession list.


----------



## cmars

I saw the bee too, it's so pretty. Of course I saw a bunch of other pieces I would love have.


----------



## Shawna15

asean_grl said:


> My daisy key layered with plat.dbty


I love your combo! May I ask what chain you are using for your daisy key? Thanks


----------



## asean_grl

Shawna15 it's an oval 16"chain


----------



## BPC

asean_grl said:


> My daisy key layered with plat.dbty



Looks lovely on you, very pretty. 

I have the same WG chains. Mine are 18" and 30" that I also use for my keys.


----------



## BPC

My 1.5" Platinum Fluer De Lis key, and my 2.25" WG Clover key. 

I can't decide if I should add a Pink gold key or not.


----------



## asean_grl

Wow!u have an amazing collection of keys BPC.can u post a modeling pics of this lovelies?thanks


----------



## BPC

asean_grl said:


> Wow!u have an amazing collection of keys BPC.can u post a modeling pics of this lovelies?thanks



Yeah, sure. 
Not the best pic but you get the idea. 

Oh, and excuse my frizzy hair . It's very humid here.


----------



## MyDogTink

BPC said:


> Yeah, sure.
> 
> Not the best pic but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and excuse my frizzy hair . It's very humid here.




Love the large key. Do you ever wear it on a long chain, like 30 inches?


----------



## MyDogTink

Not sure if I posted this here or on another Tiffany thread. Atlas YG key.


----------



## BPC

MyDogTink said:


> Love the large key. Do you ever wear it on a long chain, like 30 inches?



Yep. That chain is actually 30" but I'm wearing it way shorter in the pic.

Because I can close the clasp through the oval links, I can wear it at whatever length I want.


----------



## BPC

MyDogTink said:


> View attachment 2694485
> 
> 
> Not sure if I posted this here or on another Tiffany thread. Atlas YG key.



I love this key. Was debating between this and the WG Atlas Bar.

Any mod pics?


----------



## MyDogTink

BPC said:


> I love this key. Was debating between this and the WG Atlas Bar.
> 
> 
> 
> Any mod pics?




I'm so bad at mod pics but promise to try over the next few days. I thought I wanted it in rose gold but it sort of faded into my skin color. The yellow is disappointingly fading a bit too. I think because of my tan (but after the long winter, I'm really not complaining about my tan!!)


----------



## gemlady72

BPC said:


> My 1.5" Platinum Fluer De Lis key, and my 2.25" WG Clover key.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't decide if I should add a Pink gold key or not.




Ooooo that's gorgeous!!


----------



## asean_grl

Ohh super nice BPC&#128516;plan to add some on my collection


----------



## BPC

gemlady72 said:


> Ooooo that's gorgeous!!



Thank you. 
Tiffs makes the most beautiful keys I think. 




asean_grl said:


> Ohh super nice BPC&#128516;plan to add some on my collection



Thank you. 
Don't forget to post pics when you add more.


----------



## LovingLV81

My first Tiffany key and another necklace to add to my collection my husband bought it for me as a surprise today while I was napping @ the hotel  . We are on vacation in Washington DC he got it at the Chevy chase mall [emoji8][emoji819]&#65039;[emoji6][emoji106]&#127995;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji42][emoji293][emoji293][emoji631][emoji145][emoji256]


----------



## goldengirl123

I'm trying to decide between the crown key and the daisy key, but cannot make up my mind. Any suggestions???


----------



## cmars

LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 3099387
> 
> View attachment 3099388
> 
> View attachment 3099394
> 
> 
> My first Tiffany key and another necklace to add to my collection my husband bought it for me as a surprise today while I was napping @ the hotel  . We are on vacation in Washington DC he got it at the Chevy chase mall [emoji8][emoji819]&#65039;[emoji6][emoji106]&#127995;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji42][emoji293][emoji293][emoji631][emoji145][emoji256]



Awesome hubby you have there! Very nice!


----------



## cmars

goldengirl123 said:


> I'm trying to decide between the crown key and the daisy key, but cannot make up my mind. Any suggestions???



I have the daisy and love it, both are lovely and easy to wear. I have seen some comment that the crown looks better on taller girls...don't know if that helps. Can you try them on?


----------



## goldengirl123

cmars said:


> I have the daisy and love it, both are lovely and easy to wear. I have seen some comment that the crown looks better on taller girls...don't know if that helps. Can you try them on?


Sadly, the nearest store is about 5 hours away. I'll probably just purchase it online. I'm about 5'5".


----------



## LovingLV81

cmars said:


> Awesome hubby you have there! Very nice!




Thank you [emoji8]


----------



## ammpt0831

My keys [emoji4]


----------



## 2ShopRNot2Shop?

ammpt0831 said:


> View attachment 3178062
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My keys [emoji4]




Wowzers. Those are absolutely gorgeous. Do you plan to layer them?


----------



## ammpt0831

2ShopRNot2Shop? said:


> Wowzers. Those are absolutely gorgeous. Do you plan to layer them?


I don't think so. I'm very particular about my pendants and layering them might cause scratches which I'm sure will drive me crazy.


----------



## NurseAnn

ammpt0831 said:


> View attachment 3178062
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My keys [emoji4]




Absolute perfection!


----------



## ammpt0831

NurseAnn said:


> Absolute perfection!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## goldengirl123

ammpt0831 said:


> View attachment 3178062
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My keys [emoji4]



Wow!! Those are stunning!


----------



## auberielle

I love this thread so much!
Here is my Tiffany mini heart diamond key


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

auberielle said:


> I love this thread so much!
> Here is my Tiffany mini heart diamond key



Very cool, auberielle.


----------



## auberielle

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Very cool, auberielle.


Thank you so much


----------



## Grande Latte

BPC said:


> Yeah, sure.
> Not the best pic but you get the idea.
> 
> Oh, and excuse my frizzy hair . It's very humid here.



Your pic looks lovely. I have this question, when you wear two Tiffany pieces, do the necklaces get tangled? I've been meaning to add to my collection but am worried.


----------



## BPC

Grande Latte said:


> Your pic looks lovely. I have this question, when you wear two Tiffany pieces, do the necklaces get tangled? I've been meaning to add to my collection but am worried.



Hi, Thank you.

No, not at all. But I think it's because the lengths are so different, 18" and 30". If they were closer in length, like 16" and 18", they probably would entangle.


----------



## M2B

HI
Apologies I know this is in the wrong section - could someone please point admin to this or move it to the admin section.
I can reply but can't start new posts, so I can't start a new post in admin asking why I can't post??
I would dearly love to ask a question re a tiffany piece...please help

many thanks
M2b


----------



## piosavsfan

Does anyone know how much the smaller (1.25''?) rose gold daisy key costs?


----------



## DiamondsForever

Ladies, I think this key is quite new, has anyone seen it in real life? What length chain would it look best on do you think?  

http://m.tiffany.com/jewelry/neckla...=1&gridpos=24/1719&fromcid=622067&trackpdp=bg


----------



## dotty8

auberielle said:


> I love this thread so much!
> Here is my Tiffany mini heart diamond key



I love this


----------



## auberielle

dotty8 said:


> I love this


Thank you


----------



## DiamondsForever

Im thinking about picking this up on new years day. A bit undecided about the best chain length, 18 or 30 inches? 

I'm not plus size, but am busty so feeling like 20 and 24 inch chains finish in the wrong place! Lol

http://m.tiffany.com/jewelry/neckla...rid=1&gridpos=12/0&fromcid=573050&trackpdp=bg


----------



## emchhardy

^ I have this key but in the yellow gold.  I wear it on a 16" chain but would love to get an 18" for it someday.  
I'm busty as well so I can't wear chains that are too long. My vote would be for the 18" chain.  I think you will get more wear out of it at that length.


----------



## DiamondsForever

emchhardy said:


> ^ I have this key but in the yellow gold.  I wear it on a 16" chain but would love to get an 18" for it someday.
> I'm busty as well so I can't wear chains that are too long. My vote would be for the 18" chain.  I think you will get more wear out of it at that length.



Thanks emchhardy, you've confirmed my thoughts. If I go for it will start with the 18 inch chain and consider getting the 30 inch chain maybe later. I saw a girl with a Tiffany key on a long chain the other day and I really liked the look. Need to work my way up to long necklaces!


----------



## luvs*it*

auberielle said:


> I love this thread so much!
> Here is my Tiffany mini heart diamond key



*~*I love this!! What are the chain lengths? They look perfect together.*~*


----------



## auberielle

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I love this!! What are the chain lengths? They look perfect together.*~*


Thank you! The small one is 16 inches and the key one is around 25 inches


----------



## Sparkledolll

Hi Ladies, I was wondering if anyone has the big diamond key and can tell your experience with it? What chain did you choose and is it the key heavy? I am considering one of these 3 as an early birthday present. I've been looking at the website and there are so many choices that I'm slightly confused so would love to hear from anyone who can help me make a choice.


----------



## Christofle

Natalie j said:


> Hi Ladies, I was wondering if anyone has the big diamond key and can tell your experience with it? What chain did you choose and is it the key heavy? I am considering one of these 3 as an early birthday present. I've been looking at the website and there are so many choices that I'm slightly confused so would love to hear from anyone who can help me make a choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245978
> View attachment 3245979
> View attachment 3245980



I don't have any personal experience but from the photos, that Victoria pendant is just gorgeous! It seems more unique than the other options and the handle portion resembles a snowflake, which is really pretty.


----------



## MatAllston

Natalie j said:


> Hi Ladies, I was wondering if anyone has the big diamond key and can tell your experience with it? What chain did you choose and is it the key heavy? I am considering one of these 3 as an early birthday present. I've been looking at the website and there are so many choices that I'm slightly confused so would love to hear from anyone who can help me make a choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245978
> View attachment 3245979
> View attachment 3245980



I have seen all of them but I have never tried them on. The Victoria is simply stunning in person. I would suggest getting a 20 inch chain and add a jump ring so you can wear it at 18 inch too.


----------



## hazelarceo

My rose gold Return to Tiffany key. I got it for Christmas last year. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Christofle said:


> I don't have any personal experience but from the photos, that Victoria pendant is just gorgeous! It seems more unique than the other options and the handle portion resembles a snowflake, which is really pretty.







MatAllston said:


> I have seen all of them but I have never tried them on. The Victoria is simply stunning in person. I would suggest getting a 20 inch chain and add a jump ring so you can wear it at 18 inch too.




Thanks for your advice! I will try them all on Sunday and make a decision. [emoji1]


----------



## Sparkledolll

So I ended up getting the Enchant key in rose gold. Thanks so much for your help and advice. [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## March786

Natalie j said:


> So I ended up getting the Enchant key in rose gold. Thanks so much for your help and advice. [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250984




Oohhhh Natalie J your influencing me on the Tiffany keys now too [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
Your choice is stunning! Love it!


----------



## Sparkledolll

March786 said:


> Oohhhh Natalie J your influencing me on the Tiffany keys now too [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> Your choice is stunning! Love it!




Thanks March! I got it at Heathrow T5 so it has the added benefit of tax free [emoji1]


----------



## March786

Natalie j said:


> Thanks March! I got it at Heathrow T5 so it has the added benefit of tax free [emoji1]




That's brilliant! Since you told me we can still shop tax free, I've been browsing the Tiffany site [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## DiamondsForever

Natalie j said:


> So I ended up getting the Enchant key in rose gold. Thanks so much for your help and advice. [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250984



Your key is stunning! Congratulations on a lovely choice. Looks great with your rings. Even better getting it VAT free


----------



## Sparkledolll

March786 said:


> That's brilliant! Since you told me we can still shop tax free, I've been browsing the Tiffany site [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;




Lol... Has anything caught your eye? [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Sparkledolll

DiamondsForever said:


> Your key is stunning! Congratulations on a lovely choice. Looks great with your rings. Even better getting it VAT free




Thank you! I hope that I get a lot of wear out of the key as I do the rings [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Christofle

Natalie j said:


> So I ended up getting the Enchant key in rose gold. Thanks so much for your help and advice. [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250984



Such a fabulous piece!!! Looks great with your T-rings.


----------



## March786

Natalie j said:


> Lol... Has anything caught your eye? [emoji6][emoji6]




Oh yes [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] too many things have caught my eye [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## DiamondsForever

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! I hope that I get a lot of wear out of the key as I do the rings [emoji1][emoji1]



I think you will do. The key and the rings compliment each other so well, love the whole look!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Natalie j said:


> So I ended up getting the Enchant key in rose gold. Thanks so much for your help and advice. [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250984




I love this look! Where are your bar necklaces from?


----------



## Sparkledolll

Violet Bleu said:


> I love this look! Where are your bar necklaces from?




Thanks! The bar necklaces are Diane kordas. The blue is blue diamonds and pink is pink sapphires. I have them in white and black diamonds too. They're great pieces for layering. Here's another picture with my small vintage keys, sorry I don't have a clearer pic.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Natalie j said:


> Thanks! The bar necklaces are Diane kordas. The blue is blue diamonds and pink is pink sapphires. I have them in white and black diamonds too. They're great pieces for layering. Here's another picture with my small vintage keys, sorry I don't have a clearer pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251722




Thank you for the info! It looks beautiful layered with your other necklaces! [emoji4]


----------



## DiamondsForever

We need more key pictures! This collection is just gorgeous!
I can't decide which one I'd like....


----------



## sajero2

cmars said:


> My very first Tiffany purchase, Daisy key in silver.




Is this the large or small?


----------



## Molly0

I haven't noticed a shot of a round RTT key yet so I'll add my silver one:


----------



## DiamondsForever

Molly0 said:


> I haven't noticed a shot of a round RTT key yet so I'll add my silver one:



So pretty! Which length chain do you wear it on? And how do you find the silver holds up?


----------



## Molly0

DiamondsForever said:


> So pretty! Which length chain do you wear it on? And how do you find the silver holds up?



Thanks. It's on the fine T 18 inch chain. The silver wears really well, nice and weighty to wear.


----------



## Rami00

Natalie j said:


> So I ended up getting the Enchant key in rose gold. Thanks so much for your help and advice. [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250984



 I am sooooo in love with it. OMG! I'll stay away from Tiffanys for a while (mental note).
Congratulations!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Rami00 said:


> I am sooooo in love with it. OMG! I'll stay away from Tiffanys for a while (mental note).
> Congratulations!




Thanks Rami, so nice to hear this from you! [emoji2]


----------



## cmars

sajero2 said:


> Is this the large or small?


It's the small


----------



## greyskies

Hi ladies! My first time posting in this thread as I'd love to get your thoughts. I bought the rose gold crown key for myself this week. So busy lately we didn't even have cake on my birthday so figured I'd treat myself.  When I showed it to my husband, to my surprise, he asked why didn't I get the one with diamonds going all the way down as that's the one he was looking at for me and was going to combine it as an anniversary gift. I'm still a bit shocked really and now the question comes -- do I upgrade to the full diamonds one? I'm happy with what I chose though the diamonds one is quite beautiful.  Upgrade or save that money or put it towards something else for us both to enjoy?. What do you think??


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

greyskies said:


> Hi ladies! My first time posting in this thread as I'd love to get your thoughts. I bought the rose gold crown key for myself this week. So busy lately we didn't even have cake on my birthday so figured I'd treat myself.  When I showed it to my husband, to my surprise, he asked why didn't I get the one with diamonds going all the way down as that's the one he was looking at for me and was going to combine it as an anniversary gift. I'm still a bit shocked really and now the question comes -- do I upgrade to the full diamonds one? I'm happy with what I chose though the diamonds one is quite beautiful.  Upgrade or save that money or put it towards something else for us both to enjoy?. What do you think??
> View attachment 3286190
> View attachment 3286191



Both are gorgeous! It's OK to have more than one key from tiffany. I do too. One with less diamond which I wear for more casual look. One with full diamonds for more dressy evenings. I'd say, keep the one u bought for yourself. It holds special meaning too as it's your own money. And your husband can get you the full diamonds for anniversary! You can also look at other designs in full diamonds if you want variety. Happy birthday !!


----------



## greyskies

SunkistSunkiss said:


> Both are gorgeous! It's OK to have more than one key from tiffany. I do too. One with less diamond which I wear for more casual look. One with full diamonds for more dressy evenings. I'd say, keep the one u bought for yourself. It holds special meaning too as it's your own money. And your husband can get you the full diamonds for anniversary! You can also look at other designs in full diamonds if you want variety. Happy birthday !!




Thanks for your thoughts and birthday greeting! What you said really resonates with me. The rose gold is easier for daily wear and reminds me to keep working hard for my family and myself!


----------



## TheMrsKwok

greyskies said:


> Hi ladies! My first time posting in this thread as I'd love to get your thoughts. I bought the rose gold crown key for myself this week. So busy lately we didn't even have cake on my birthday so figured I'd treat myself.  When I showed it to my husband, to my surprise, he asked why didn't I get the one with diamonds going all the way down as that's the one he was looking at for me and was going to combine it as an anniversary gift. I'm still a bit shocked really and now the question comes -- do I upgrade to the full diamonds one? I'm happy with what I chose though the diamonds one is quite beautiful.  Upgrade or save that money or put it towards something else for us both to enjoy?. What do you think??
> View attachment 3286190
> View attachment 3286191




Congrats !! I think maybe you wear the color theme you wear the most and try both of them in store with hubby ? 

And discuss the purchase with hubby. That will it very memorable


----------



## Alegra

This is my Tiffany Key I just purchased, I love it so much  
one of my favorite things about it, is that its incredibly light weight, so I feel like Im wearing nothing. 
I also love it bc it reminds me that love is the key to everything good, the key to a wonderful life
4.bp.blogspot.com/-mYi5TMxAUyo/VuDo8lzQMSI/AAAAAAAACOE/AaVJqq8YeG0/s640/tiffany1.jpg


----------



## Alegra

This is my Tiffany Diamond Heart Key Pendant & Chain I just purchased, I love it so much  
one of my favorite things about it, is that its incredibly light weight, so I feel like Im wearing nothing. 
I also love it bc it reminds me that love is the key to everything good, the key to a wonderful life​


----------



## TheMrsKwok

My second Tiffany jewellery ... Love it so much !


----------



## Violet Bleu

Beautiful keys everyone! [emoji4]


----------



## nutik123

I'm still trying to decide between a big key and a small one! So hard to decide!


----------



## TiffanyLove27

I agree with SunkistSunkiss. I have a full diamond Fleur de lis and it is definitely very dressy for daily wear. I also had the rose gold crown key that you have, which I upgraded to the diamond one. The rose gold one was perfect for everyday. It was nice and eye catching but definitely not in your face and it is so feminine. The Fleur however, after I upgraded, felt way too dressy for everyday, as people tend to stare, although it's attention in a good way, I felt like it was way too much for everyday. So I got a plain yellow gold knot key for everyday, and the diamond one for special events. It depends on what you like really, and yes it is okay to have more than one key from Tiffany. I am so bummed they discontinued the crown key, as I was looking to buy one again in the future. Happy belated birthday!


----------



## joseybird

I was wondering if anyone has the oval key in platinum with diamonds and could post a pic of it worn? It's the 1.5 inch one, not the mini.

Thanks!


----------



## msheidiann

I just purchased a yellow gold large heart key with 24" beaded chain (pre-loved from Yoogiscloset!)...does anyone have this? It's the 2" size.

I want to layer it with my YG DBTY necklace, which is only 15". Thoughts??


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Alegra said:


> This is my Tiffany Diamond Heart Key Pendant & Chain I just purchased, I love it so much
> one of my favorite things about it, is that its incredibly light weight, so I feel like Im wearing nothing.
> I also love it bc it reminds me that love is the key to everything good, the key to a wonderful life​


Thanks so much for sharing and such a lovely post to match. your key looks stunning!

xx


----------



## Alegra

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Thanks so much for sharing and such a lovely post to match. your key looks stunning!
> 
> xx



thank you Jessica


----------



## joseybird

A few questions!

If you purchase a key + chain, do you get a little black box and a blue pouch or just the box?

Also, I'm curious what you guys think about key size in relation to chain length. I'm sure that it depends on neckline and one's height, but I'm still curious 

(Also still hoping to see the platinum and diamond 1.5 inch oval key "in the wild"! Does anyone here own one?)


----------



## merekat703

My mini daisy key!


----------



## staceyjan

Natalie j said:


> Thanks! The bar necklaces are Diane kordas. The blue is blue diamonds and pink is pink sapphires. I have them in white and black diamonds too. They're great pieces for layering. Here's another picture with my small vintage keys, sorry I don't have a clearer pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251722


Do the chains ever get tangled when layering?


----------



## merekat703

Love keys!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

staceyjan said:


> Do the chains ever get tangled when layering?



Sorry I just saw this! Yes it does get tangled sometimes if I sleep with them. During the day not. Kinda stays just like the picture!


----------



## Sparkledolll

I recently bought this key. I was going to get the Victoria key but just kind of fell in love with this. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Natalie j said:


> I recently bought this key. I was going to get the Victoria key but just kind of fell in love with this. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476074



Just stunning lovely! You always choose the most beautiful pieces.


----------



## Sparkledolll

DiamondsForever said:


> Just stunning lovely! You always choose the most beautiful pieces.



Thanks sweetie! [emoji8]


----------



## MyDogTink

Natalie j said:


> I recently bought this key. I was going to get the Victoria key but just kind of fell in love with this. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476074



Ok it's official: you must have the most amazing jewelry box. You have another Tiffany key which is as equally beautiful, correct?


----------



## Sparkledolll

MyDogTink said:


> Ok it's official: you must have the most amazing jewelry box. You have another Tiffany key which is as equally beautiful, correct?



Wow thanks for the compliment! Yes I have an enchant key in rose gold which I wore almost every day for 8 months. Here it is stacked with VCA and Pearls, can't remember what the event was. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## staceyjan

Natalie j said:


> Wow thanks for the compliment! Yes I have an enchant key in rose gold which I wore almost every day for 8 months. Here it is stacked with VCA and Pearls, can't remember what the event was. [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480135


DITTO!  So in love with this look!  Wish I was your sister! You have a beautiful collection.  Your mod shots looks like it could be on the cover of a magazine.


----------



## Sparkledolll

staceyjan said:


> DITTO!  So in love with this look!  Wish I was your sister! You have a beautiful collection.  Your mod shots looks like it could be on the cover of a magazine.



Thank you so much for your sweet comment! [emoji16][emoji7]


----------



## pinklambies

Hi all,

Looking into purchasing my first key! I want a key in the large size (2-2.5'') that I can layer with my necklace that I wear everyday.  Thinking of getting it on a 24 inch oval or normal pendant chain. I am trying to decide between the 2.5'' daisy key or the 2.5'' knot key.  I noticed that the matte silver part of the daisy key was slightly discoloured (yellowish) when I saw it in person at the store. The SA said that is normal with that matte finish in sterling silver as it tarnishes and is very hard to clean. That's mainly my concern with the daisy key. The knot key, however, seems a bit plain in comparison... Any opinions or suggestions? Would love to hear from you all!! I've attached a photo of each for reference  

Thank you in advance!


----------



## joseybird

Does anyone have a modeling shot of the dismond floret key (with pink diamond) or the diamond oval platinum key?


----------



## joseybird

pinklambies said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking into purchasing my first key! I want a key in the large size (2-2.5'') that I can layer with my necklace that I wear everyday.  Thinking of getting it on a 24 inch oval or normal pendant chain. I am trying to decide between the 2.5'' daisy key or the 2.5'' knot key.  I noticed that the matte silver part of the daisy key was slightly discoloured (yellowish) when I saw it in person at the store. The SA said that is normal with that matte finish in sterling silver as it tarnishes and is very hard to clean. That's mainly my concern with the daisy key. The knot key, however, seems a bit plain in comparison... Any opinions or suggestions? Would love to hear from you all!! I've attached a photo of each for reference
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3484417
> View attachment 3484418



Personally I find the knot key more elegant


----------



## lucianar

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2533631
> 
> 
> These are the rings I wear with the pendant. Hope it helps!



GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## marie132

I recently purchased the mini heart key pendant in SS. I find it super cute and I can wear it everyday!


----------



## Snow Diva

Here's my key!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Hi Ladies, So I got a call from my SA to say that they have just received a limited edition Victoria key with pink diamonds which she thinks would be perfect for me. I had to laugh and remind her that I just bought the Kaleidoscope key a few weeks ago. She said it's not a problem, come try on the Victoria key and if I wanted to I can just do an exchange and pay the difference. Of course I had to mention that I've been wearing my key on/off for 2 weeks and she said it's fine, it's still within the one month exchange policy. So off I went and of course I fell in love. I am truly surprised at how good the customer service at Tiffany is, no way would I get this kind of offer or service at Cartier or VCA. 
So here's my new Key, very hard to capture as it's just so sparkly and the 4 pink diamonds in the corners are subtle but they just shine. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji16]


----------



## AlyceG

Natalie j said:


> Hi Ladies, So I got a call from my SA to say that they have just received a limited edition Victoria key with pink diamonds which she thinks would be perfect for me. I had to laugh and remind her that I just bought the Kaleidoscope key a few weeks ago. She said it's not a problem, come try on the Victoria key and if I wanted to I can just do an exchange and pay the difference. Of course I had to mention that I've been wearing my key on/off for 2 weeks and she said it's fine, it's still within the one month exchange policy. So off I went and of course I fell in love. I am truly surprised at how good the customer service at Tiffany is, no way would I get this kind of offer or service at Cartier or VCA.
> So here's my new Key, very hard to capture as it's just so sparkly and the 4 pink diamonds in the corners are subtle but they just shine. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3496111


Oh wow, this is stunning!! I love diamond keys.


----------



## tarana6

Natalie j said:


> Hi Ladies, So I got a call from my SA to say that they have just received a limited edition Victoria key with pink diamonds which she thinks would be perfect for me. I had to laugh and remind her that I just bought the Kaleidoscope key a few weeks ago. She said it's not a problem, come try on the Victoria key and if I wanted to I can just do an exchange and pay the difference. Of course I had to mention that I've been wearing my key on/off for 2 weeks and she said it's fine, it's still within the one month exchange policy. So off I went and of course I fell in love. I am truly surprised at how good the customer service at Tiffany is, no way would I get this kind of offer or service at Cartier or VCA.
> So here's my new Key, very hard to capture as it's just so sparkly and the 4 pink diamonds in the corners are subtle but they just shine. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3496111


Its beautiful!!! Can you post a modelling shot?

Love Tiffanys customer service


----------



## Sparkledolll

tarana6 said:


> Its beautiful!!! Can you post a modelling shot?
> 
> Love Tiffanys customer service



Thanks dear. Have been wearing everyday since I got it. It's hard to capture the pink diamonds in the corners unless you're close up.


----------



## *MJ*

Natalie j said:


> Thanks dear. Have been wearing everyday since I got it. It's hard to capture the pink diamonds in the corners unless you're close up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498829



Wow, stunning!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

*MJ* said:


> Wow, stunning!!



Thank you [emoji259]


----------



## solitudelove

Natalie j said:


> Hi Ladies, So I got a call from my SA to say that they have just received a limited edition Victoria key with pink diamonds which she thinks would be perfect for me. I had to laugh and remind her that I just bought the Kaleidoscope key a few weeks ago. She said it's not a problem, come try on the Victoria key and if I wanted to I can just do an exchange and pay the difference. Of course I had to mention that I've been wearing my key on/off for 2 weeks and she said it's fine, it's still within the one month exchange policy. So off I went and of course I fell in love. I am truly surprised at how good the customer service at Tiffany is, no way would I get this kind of offer or service at Cartier or VCA.
> So here's my new Key, very hard to capture as it's just so sparkly and the 4 pink diamonds in the corners are subtle but they just shine. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3496111


It's absolutely stunning!!! I love the pink diamonds! Goes nicely with the entire piece.


----------



## Sparkledolll

solitudelove said:


> It's absolutely stunning!!! I love the pink diamonds! Goes nicely with the entire piece.



Thanks! The key also comes with yellow diamonds at the corners as well as all white diamonds. My SA told me they were released 2 months ago for a limited period only [emoji6]


----------



## Louish

Hello everyone! I have very recently become obsessed with Tiffany jewellery. I've been doing tons of research on here (thanks ladies) and today I bought TWO necklaces!! The SS dbty 0.05ct to wear with the mini SS Daisy key. I'm so excited and can't wait for them to arrive! I'm already eyeing up my next key....


----------



## goldengirl123

Today's look. I love my Keys!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

goldengirl123 said:


> View attachment 3592419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's look. I love my Keys!



I love it!  How do you like you gold clover key? I was very tempted to order it but wasn't sure if it would be too big. Do you find it comfortable to wear?


----------



## goldengirl123

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I love it!  How do you like you gold clover key? I was very tempted to order it but wasn't sure if it would be too big. Do you find it comfortable to wear?


I really like it.  I think it's pretty versatile and will wear it different lengths of chains depending on my outfit.


----------



## Adelelyn17

Natalie j said:


> I recently bought this key. I was going to get the Victoria key but just kind of fell in love with this. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476074


Hi.. How much is this? So stunning !


----------



## Sparkledolll

Adelelyn17 said:


> Hi.. How much is this? So stunning !



Around £8000.


----------



## Adelelyn17

Thank u.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Wearing both my keys today. What do you guys think of this look? Just thought it would be fun to layer them. [emoji16]


----------



## MatAllston

Natalie j said:


> Wearing both my keys today. What do you guys think of this look? Just thought it would be fun to layer them. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614119



Love them together. Your keys are stunning.


----------



## Sparkledolll

MatAllston said:


> Love them together. Your keys are stunning.



Thank you!


----------



## tarana6

Natalie j said:


> Wearing both my keys today. What do you guys think of this look? Just thought it would be fun to layer them. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614119


I'm in Tiffany heaven [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] gorgeous!


----------



## BPC

They look great together - beautiful.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Natalie j said:


> Wearing both my keys today. What do you guys think of this look? Just thought it would be fun to layer them. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614119



I love this look! Stunning!

May I ask what you have your rose gold key on? I cant tell if its a chain or a piece of material? looks great either way


----------



## Sparkledolll

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> I love this look! Stunning!
> 
> May I ask what you have your rose gold key on? I cant tell if its a chain or a piece of material? looks great either way



Thank you! It's hanging on Carolina Bucci lucky necklace which is a mix of silk and gold. [emoji16]


----------



## tarana6

Wore my Daisy Key in silver today after a long time.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! It's hanging on Carolina Bucci lucky necklace which is a mix of silk and gold. [emoji16]



I shall google Carolina Bucci! It looks and sounds super cool! Thanks for the info  x


----------



## Purseaddict718

I just recently fell in love with they keys. I've been playing with so many different combinations but I think I've settled on this set. [emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## staceyjan

Purseaddict718 said:


> I just recently fell in love with they keys. I've been playing with so many different combinations but I think I've settled on this set. [emoji848][emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3692634


LOVE the whole combo together! I also have 3 keys and never thought about wearing initials w them.  My DDs each have initials.  I may try this look.


----------



## Purseaddict718

staceyjan said:


> LOVE the whole combo together! I also have 3 keys and never thought about wearing initials w them.  My DDs each have initials.  I may try this look.



Thanks!! I would love to see how you do yours. I was wondering if it was overload. I wanted a key for my 2 children that was different and one for me. But it makes me happy [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## ReRe

These keys look great.  I still love this look!


----------



## staceyjan

staceyjan said:


> LOVE the whole combo together! I also have 3 keys and never thought about wearing initials w them.  My DDs each have initials.  I may try this look.


I will post soon.  Hate everything everything in the safe but it is secure there.  My mother bought the three keys together to represent my girls and me.  But, I prefer yours. Great significance.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Purseaddict718 said:


> I just recently fell in love with they keys. I've been playing with so many different combinations but I think I've settled on this set. [emoji848][emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3692634



You made me fall back in love with my keys (& Locks) and pull them out! Now I'm on the hunt for the retired Fluer De Lis!


----------



## Purseaddict718

[USER=18242]@pinkcornbread[/USER] said:


> You made me fall back in love with my keys (& Locks) and pull them out! Now I'm on the hunt for the retired Fluer De Lis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3698180



Ohhh I love your locks[emoji177][emoji177] happy hunting. I might need a lock. Your collection is beautiful.  [emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## marie132

Hey guys, I am thinking of getting a Tiffany diamond key. I went to the store to try some on with my DH, who was unhappy about the smaller models because he says you can't see much. He thinks I should get a larger model if I really want a diamond key. Which one do you recommend and also what should I wear it with? I could wear over a simple T-shirt, but I might find it a bit anti-climactic for a diamond key, since I already have a SS one that does the job perfectly over plain tops.

Last question, which size should I pick? I have seen keys that come in 1 in, 1 1/2 in and 2 in.

Thanks!!


----------



## ManilaMama

Omg you ladies! How could I not know that this thread existed! I LOVE THE TIFFANY KEYS!! I have only one but have worn her every day for years since I got it as a gift from my husband!! I'll post a photo soon!


----------



## marie132

ManilaMama said:


> Omg you ladies! How could I not know that this thread existed! I LOVE THE TIFFANY KEYS!! I have only one but have worn her every day for years since I got it as a gift from my husband!! I'll post a photo soon!


Don't post a photo soon, post a photo NOW!


----------



## BPC

marie132 said:


> Hey guys, I am thinking of getting a Tiffany diamond key. I went to the store to try some on with my DH, who was unhappy about the smaller models because he says you can't see much. He thinks I should get a larger model if I really want a diamond key. Which one do you recommend and also what should I wear it with? I could wear over a simple T-shirt, but I might find it a bit anti-climactic for a diamond key, since I already have a SS one that does the job perfectly over plain tops.
> 
> Last question, which size should I pick? I have seen keys that come in 1 in, 1 1/2 in and 2 in.
> 
> Thanks!!



I think it's really about personal preferences. For instance, these days  I'm not a fan of wearing larger multiple keys, just too much for me. 
But for a simple t-shirt, where the key would be against your skin (like a v-neck), I think anything in the 1" to 1.5" with diamonds works well alone. 
If you want to do larger or multiple keys, I like them best on longer chains over heavier clothes, like sweaters.


----------



## ManilaMama

marie132 said:


> Don't post a photo soon, post a photo NOW!



Yes ma'am! I don't have a nice photo of it (it's night time) so let me reuse this one I posted on a another thread. 

Mine is sterling silver and it's a um.. what do you call it umm.. it's on the tip of my tongue.. you can open it up and put a photo inside.. is it a locket? 

Here:




I've been hinting for another key from my hubby. Hopefully this Christmas, fingers crossed! I want another big one. Maybe the one that's heart shaped on top with the blue beads.


----------



## marie132

Nice! I just got this SS one today, I couldn't resist! It's a good size for casual or dressed up outfits.


----------



## ManilaMama

marie132 said:


> Nice! I just got this SS one today, I couldn't resist! It's a good size for casual or dressed up outfits.



How do you get the two chains from not intertwining with each other? I wish I could wear two (or three) necklaces with a pendant each but they keep on intertwining.  so I end up wearing one chain and tons of pendants on it. Looks silly but I love it lol.


----------



## staceyjan

marie132 said:


> Hey guys, I am thinking of getting a Tiffany diamond key. I went to the store to try some on with my DH, who was unhappy about the smaller models because he says you can't see much. He thinks I should get a larger model if I really want a diamond key. Which one do you recommend and also what should I wear it with? I could wear over a simple T-shirt, but I might find it a bit anti-climactic for a diamond key, since I already have a SS one that does the job perfectly over plain tops.
> 
> Last question, which size should I pick? I have seen keys that come in 1 in, 1 1/2 in and 2 in.
> 
> Thanks!!


I think I have the 1 1/2 size in YG w diamonds and WG w diamonds.  I layer them and wear a DBTY.  I am 5'7 and not petite.  DD has the smallest RG key and it suits her frame.  I wanted something to stand out.  Could you post pics of wear the sizes and we could vote?  I think you will not be disappointed if you go with a 1.5 or 2 inch.


----------



## staceyjan

ManilaMama said:


> How do you get the two chains from not intertwining with each other? I wish I could wear two (or three) necklaces with a pendant each but they keep on intertwining.  so I end up wearing one chain and tons of pendants on it. Looks silly but I love it lol.


Mine  intertwine all the time, too!  I even try wearing it as one long necklace and then wrapping it around my neck.  It gets frustrating by the end of the day.


----------



## marie132

ManilaMama said:


> How do you get the two chains from not intertwining with each other? I wish I could wear two (or three) necklaces with a pendant each but they keep on intertwining.  so I end up wearing one chain and tons of pendants on it. Looks silly but I love it lol.


I haven't stacked necklaces much yet, this was my first try and it hasn't been a problem. Maybe because the chains are very different in size? If it happens to me and I find a solution I will let you know.


----------



## marie132

staceyjan said:


> I think I have the 1 1/2 size in YG w diamonds and WG w diamonds.  I layer them and wear a DBTY.  I am 5'7 and not petite.  DD has the smallest RG key and it suits her frame.  I wanted something to stand out.  Could you post pics of wear the sizes and we could vote?  I think you will not be disappointed if you go with a 1.5 or 2 inch.


I tried some on a long time ago, my husband took some pics. I will ask him later to help my find them and post here.


----------



## LizO...

marie132 said:


> Nice! I just got this SS one today, I couldn't resist! It's a good size for casual or dressed up outfits.



I love keys.
With the bow necklace, it is a perfect match.


----------



## marie132

marie132 said:


> I tried some on a long time ago, my husband took some pics. I will ask him later to help my find them and post here.


I found pix, here goes. I was surprised they didn't seem very sparkly in the daylight. Any opinions?


----------



## LizO...

Oh wow.


marie132 said:


> I found pix, here goes. I was surprised they didn't seem very sparkly in the daylight. Any opinions?
> 
> View attachment 3790157
> View attachment 3790156



The first one !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BPC

ManilaMama said:


> How do you get the two chains from not intertwining with each other? I wish I could wear two (or three) necklaces with a pendant each but they keep on intertwining.  so I end up wearing one chain and tons of pendants on it. Looks silly but I love it lol.



Different lengths and weights should keep them from tangling.


----------



## BPC

marie132 said:


> I found pix, here goes. I was surprised they didn't seem very sparkly in the daylight. Any opinions?
> 
> View attachment 3790157
> View attachment 3790156



Both are beautiful, but I'd probably choose the top one.
Are you still considering getting one of them?

Tiffany diamonds definitely sparkle. They have beautiful melee. The pendants probably just needed a good cleaning.


----------



## marie132

A year ago the top one was 8350 and now it goes for 4700 or so on the website


----------



## BPC

marie132 said:


> A year ago the top one was 8350 and now it goes for 4700 or so on the website



I checked the website - the $4,700 one is the medium size. I'm betting there's a large version of it that you saw a year ago for 8,300.


----------



## marie132

Ah yes, I see it was the 0.45 TW on the tag of the bottom one (floret key). Now they come with pink stones in the middle but they don't have the plain one online anymore I think but I can still check the carat weight to get an idea. I think it also depends on how new and elaborate the key is.


----------



## marie132

It would be good to find an online archive of keys by years with prices xD some aren't on the website anymore because they want to push the new ones.


----------



## BPC

There's an option to change the size from medium to large on the US site. The large is $8,200


----------



## marie132

Cool. Btw i was on the 7 and posted 2 messages and heard 2 notifications. Was anyone on like 5 min ago?


----------



## LizO...

My stack today.
Did I mention: " Ilove keys" !?


----------



## marie132

Omg when I saw the thumbnail I thought to myself: "this better not be all diamond keys" haha! Nice collection! Isn't it heavy? What about the chain, what kind of chain is it? Has it ever broken?


----------



## LizO...

marie132 said:


> Omg when I saw the thumbnail I thought to myself: "this better not be all diamond keys" haha! Nice collection! Isn't it heavy? What about the chain, what kind of chain is it? Has it ever broken?



No Diamond key. Not yet, but hopefully one day I own one.(*dream*)
The necklace is the same you have.I never had any issue.
And , Yes, it is heavy 
I add annother picture, where you can better see the details.


----------



## marie132

Very nice. I worry about their diamond products after reading this page though:
https://www.consumeraffairs.com/retail/tiffany.html

What do you guys think?


----------



## Sparkledolll

marie132 said:


> Very nice. I worry about their diamond products after reading this page though:
> https://www.consumeraffairs.com/retail/tiffany.html
> 
> What do you guys think?



I can only speak from personal experience and I think Tiffany has one of the best customer service. They go above and beyond, my SA is a gem and nothing is too much trouble. She's transferred many pieces in for me to try with no pressure to buy. I've had my E ring resized 3 times free of charge. Whenever I'm in the boutique they always offer to clean my jewellery. They send me flowers and gifts on my birthday and Christmas. I spend more at Cartier and VCA and don't get this kind of service!


----------



## marie132

That sounds nice. Which store do you go to?


----------



## Sparkledolll

marie132 said:


> That sounds nice. Which store do you go to?



London [emoji16]


----------



## marie132

Nice, I should check it out! My fave T store so far is the one in Westport CT. The lady was super nice, polite and sounded really genuine in the advice she gave me. If I make a big purchase I want to wait till I go back to her store so she can get the commission.

Sent from my VKY-L09 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BPC

marie132 said:


> Very nice. I worry about their diamond products after reading this page though:
> https://www.consumeraffairs.com/retail/tiffany.html
> 
> What do you guys think?



From what I read, most of those complaints were not for their diamond products. Lots were were for silver tarnishing, bad customer service, or not allowing exchanges. I think I read two that related to diamonds. Considering how many stores they have, that's actually amazing.

My local Tiffs is the Wall st. store. 
Some of the reps at that location can definitely use a course in manners. Others though are just very concise, like the gentleman my husband favors. I myself have had a not so pleasant experience with an exchange I needed to do. But all in all, I'd say they're very professional, and they sell quality products, at least their gold and platinum. 

Six, maybe seven years ago I bought my husband a silver compass from their 1837 collection. That thing tarnished within a few days. I've never seen silver tarnish that fast. I don't remember if I returned it or not, or if it's lying in a box somewhere, but that was my one and only experience with their silver, and it was terrible.


----------



## marie132

I have had great success with toothpaste to clean silver. Just use the one without micro beads in it to avoid scratches, and your hands (no cloth or brush). My badly tarnished Tiffany and non Tiffany silver came back whiter than white. 

I know some people use Windex because of the ammonia it contains. I haven't tried it. I have tried the baking soda and tin foil in boiling water trick as well as other tricks, but so far the toothpaste one has been the most efficient. 

I went into a T store the next day with my freshly cleaned bracelet and it was as white as the one I tried on. 

So don't let tarnish deter you from buying Tiffany silver if you like it! Cleaning it with toothpaste takes no longer than thoroughly washing your hands!


----------



## BPC

marie132 said:


> I have had great success with toothpaste to clean silver. Just use the one without micro beads in it to avoid scratches, and your hands (no cloth or brush). My badly tarnished Tiffany and non Tiffany silver came back whiter than white.
> 
> I know some people use Windex because of the ammonia it contains. I haven't tried it. I have tried the baking soda and tin foil in boiling water trick as well as other tricks, but so far the toothpaste one has been the most efficient.
> 
> I went into a T store the next day with my freshly cleaned bracelet and it was as white as the one I tried on.
> 
> So don't let tarnish deter you from buying Tiffany silver if you like it! Cleaning it with toothpaste takes no longer than thoroughly washing your hands!



I may try that- have to find the compass first. It really is a shame about the tarnish on such a pretty piece.


----------



## BPC

It's interesting how the keys are part of other collections. The Fleur de lis key for the new FDL collection, and the Atlas keys  as well.


----------



## Alena21

marie132 said:


> I have had great success with toothpaste to clean silver. Just use the one without micro beads in it to avoid scratches, and your hands (no cloth or brush). My badly tarnished Tiffany and non Tiffany silver came back whiter than white.
> 
> I know some people use Windex because of the ammonia it contains. I haven't tried it. I have tried the baking soda and tin foil in boiling water trick as well as other tricks, but so far the toothpaste one has been the most efficient.
> 
> I went into a T store the next day with my freshly cleaned bracelet and it was as white as the one I tried on.
> 
> So don't let tarnish deter you from buying Tiffany silver if you like it! Cleaning it with toothpaste takes no longer than thoroughly washing your hands!


 Just cleaned my cuffs in my hotel room with toothpaste and the Pomelato ring is brand new. Cuffs are 10 yrs old. I rarely buy silver these days the Pomelato is the first one I buy since 2008. Sorry for the offtopic. Put a screenshot as file is too big and no time to resize it.


----------



## marie132

Alena21 said:


> Just cleaned my cuffs in my hotel room with toothpaste and the Pomelato ring is brand new. Cuffs are 10 yrs old. I rarely buy silver these days the Pomelato is the first one I buy since 2008. Sorry for the offtopic. Put a screenshot as file is too big and no time to resize it.


Amazing, I am so happy for you! The toothpaste trick beats all the other tricks for silver doesn't it? Forget about harsh chemicals or mediocre in store service xD just do it better yourself in 20 seconds for free lmao!!! 

Very pretty stuff you're wearing by the way!


----------



## Alena21

marie132 said:


> Amazing, I am so happy for you! The toothpaste trick beats all the other tricks for silver doesn't it? Forget about harsh chemicals or mediocre in store service xD just do it better yourself in 20 seconds for free lmao!!!
> 
> Very pretty stuff you're wearing by the way!


The toorhpaste trick is the best!
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## marie132

Alena21 said:


> The toorhpaste trick is the best!
> Thank you for sharing!


You're very welcome!


----------



## Alena21

marie132 said:


> You're very welcome!


Even had a go at my Lucida wedding ring as I couldn't see the inscription inside. Worked like a charm.


----------



## marie132

Cool! You should post a mod pic!


----------



## marie132

When I found this trick I felt like I discovered the secrets of the universe and beat the system lol.


----------



## Alena21

marie132 said:


> Cool! You should post a mod pic!


Just simple platinum 3mm Lucida.


----------



## marie132

Wow, I never tried that trick on platinum! Glad it worked!


----------



## piosavsfan

I've read that you should NOT use toothpaste to clean silver as it has abrasive chemicals and can damage the silver.


----------



## marie132

piosavsfan said:


> I've read that you should NOT use toothpaste to clean silver as it has abrasive chemicals and can damage the silver.



I wonder if it is because of the microbeads you find in some? I've had no scratches on my bracelets/necklaces so far so I'm not sure.


----------



## piosavsfan

marie132 said:


> I wonder if it is because of the microbeads you find in some? I've had no scratches on my bracelets/necklaces so far so I'm not sure.


I can't find the jewelry website where I read about this originally, but here is another:

"Many unfortunate silver jewelry owners stumble on the “ol toothpaste method” when looking to find cheap/easy ways to clean their silver jewelry. Sadly, what’s very unclear is that the same chemical used to keep your teeth clean can eat at your fine jewelry.

This is especially true when talking about silver, which is a very sensitive metal. The damage that toothpaste can cause may be so severe that only a professional jeweler will be able to fix it. Toothpaste will also scuff the surface on amber, opal, turquoise and other soft stones resulting in the fine polish to be permanently marred."

https://blog.ice.com/2014/09/24/toothpaste-2/

Edit: Pandora site talks about this as well: http://www.pandora.net/en-us/universe/jewelleryguide/care


----------



## BPC

piosavsfan said:


> I can't find the jewelry website where I read about this originally, but here is another:
> 
> "Many unfortunate silver jewelry owners stumble on the “ol toothpaste method” when looking to find cheap/easy ways to clean their silver jewelry. Sadly, what’s very unclear is that the same chemical used to keep your teeth clean can eat at your fine jewelry.
> 
> This is especially true when talking about silver, which is a very sensitive metal. The damage that toothpaste can cause may be so severe that only a professional jeweler will be able to fix it. Toothpaste will also scuff the surface on amber, opal, turquoise and other soft stones resulting in the fine polish to be permanently marred."
> 
> https://blog.ice.com/2014/09/24/toothpaste-2/
> 
> Edit: Pandora site talks about this as well: http://www.pandora.net/en-us/universe/jewelleryguide/care


Thanks for the link.
I clicked on "5 Homemade Jewelry Cleaning Remedies" and it goes over how to clean various metals at home.
One of the tips mentions how to clean "tarnished gold." I've never had, or heard of, gold tarnishing. 
Has anyone actually had their gold tarnish? Sounds so strange to me.


----------



## Alena21

Read of people complaining about gold tarnishing in the VCA thread.


----------



## Alena21

piosavsfan said:


> I can't find the jewelry website where I read about this originally, but here is another:
> 
> "Many unfortunate silver jewelry owners stumble on the “ol toothpaste method” when looking to find cheap/easy ways to clean their silver jewelry. Sadly, what’s very unclear is that the same chemical used to keep your teeth clean can eat at your fine jewelry.
> 
> This is especially true when talking about silver, which is a very sensitive metal. The damage that toothpaste can cause may be so severe that only a professional jeweler will be able to fix it. Toothpaste will also scuff the surface on amber, opal, turquoise and other soft stones resulting in the fine polish to be permanently marred."
> 
> https://blog.ice.com/2014/09/24/toothpaste-2/
> 
> Edit: Pandora site talks about this as well: http://www.pandora.net/en-us/universe/jewelleryguide/care


Good to know.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marie132

Alena21 said:


> Good to know.  Thanks for sharing.


Sounds like they don't know what they are talking about: they use the word oxidized which technically means rust, and they say baking soda is acidic but really it is base. Sounds like a marketing ploy to scare you and make you pay for their cleaning products or services. I have tried it all: the ultrasound does not work on silver. The baking soda and tin foil ion exchange method yielded poor results. Even tried "pierre d'argent" and scratched my necklace (on the box they say it is also for silverware made of silver but I might have used the wrong cloth with it). The only really efficient thing was toothpaste with no cloth and no beads. One thing I can do is call an actual jeweler, and ask how they clean silver and report back here!

Edit: also apparently museums use calcium carbonate on their silver artefacts. I suspect it is similar to pierre d'argent but they probably have special cloths. Anyway, I will contact a few goldsmiths and get back to you.


----------



## Alena21

To be honest I'm happy with the toothpaste results. No damage but maybe in the long run is no good.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Wearing my enchant key with a metro horseshoe this week [emoji16]


----------



## piosavsfan

Natalie j said:


> Wearing my enchant key with a metro horseshoe this week [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809422


Stunning key!


----------



## piosavsfan

Anyone know if Tiffany made an enamel blossom key or is this fake?


----------



## mmgoodies

I am trying to decide to get either a Tiffany Victoria Round Key or a VCA Magic MOP pendent. I know they are very different, but I love them both. Which would you get?


----------



## cmars

mmgoodies said:


> I am trying to decide to get either a Tiffany Victoria Round Key or a VCA Magic MOP pendent. I know they are very different, but I love them both. Which would you get?


Vca magic! Love that necklace.


----------



## Gofish9181

Oval key in rg.
I've a question actually..did you girls ever debated about which chain to choose? For rose gold there is a cheaper version like 300$ and another 600$ which is thicker..but I'm not sure if almost double the price is totally worth it? I know the oval chain is more expensive but alot longer too..


----------



## incognito1369

I'm in with the enchant heart key pendant in silver. So in love!


----------



## Purseaddict718

Gofish9181 said:


> Oval key in rg.
> I've a question actually..did you girls ever debated about which chain to choose? For rose gold there is a cheaper version like 300$ and another 600$ which is thicker..but I'm not sure if almost double the price is totally worth it? I know the oval chain is more expensive but alot longer too..



I ended up going to my jeweler and getting a separate chain. I couldn’t justify spending so much on a chain.


----------



## Purseaddict718

incognito1369 said:


> I'm in with the enchant heart key pendant in silver. So in love!
> View attachment 3871715



Sooo pretty. [emoji171]


----------



## Galaxygrrl

Hi all! 

Popping in from the coach forum and I was in Tiffany and fell in love with the Victoria key, it was so love!   So, I just snagged on on eBay for a steal and it has the receipt.   I'm so excited.   Will post photos when I get it. 

I really had no idea this was a thing, and then, i googled it and found tPF has a thread.  So, nice to be able to share. 

Cheers!


----------



## MahoganyQT

I didn’t even know this thread existed! I guess it went dormant for a couple of years! Let’s keep it alive. This a pic of my modern key that I received earlier this year. I get compliments every single time I wear it!


----------



## princessLIL

Fleur de lis key (1.5 inch )


----------



## raspberrypink

Just added a third Tiffany key to my collection!  The new one is the fleur de lis. And I particularly love that little red ruby at the centre! The design looks so intricate and I'm loving it .


----------



## Shopgirl1996

raspberrypink said:


> Just added a third Tiffany key to my collection!  The new one is the fleur de lis. And I particularly love that little red ruby at the centre! The design looks so intricate and I'm loving it .



Those are all so pretty! What a great collection! Wear in good health.


----------



## raspberrypink

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Those are all so pretty! What a great collection! Wear in good health.


Thank you so much for your kind words Shopgirl1996! Have wonderful day ahead


----------



## Laiba

Hi l am new to Tiffany and recently purchased this key necklace,anyone knows how it call ?and what is retailed for ?


----------



## Katy Sarah

Laiba said:


> Hi l am new to Tiffany and recently purchased this key necklace,anyone knows how it call ?and what is retailed for ?



This was the clover key.  I have it in rose gold and love it.  I believe it was discontinued here (in the UK) quite a while ago, however, I purchased mine for around £1,300 about 5 years ago.  I think that price was without the chain.  Enjoy wearing it!


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Hi everyone!

I still love the Keys collection, especially the vintage ones.

Dainty RG Vintage Oval Key with David Yurman RG Pave Collectible


----------



## junglebb

Does anyone have the Modern Open Round Key pendent? Any pics?


----------



## happywife18

I’m loving the key & the disc charm


----------



## mondaystran

Hi! Does anyone know the price of the key wire bracelet with diamond in yellow gold or rose gold before the price increase in Canada? I believe it was around 3k and it is now selling for $4850! Thanks so much!


----------



## the1kayladawn

I know I'm super late to the party, but I've been wanting a key since like 2010, and I finally made it happen with a pre-loved vintage key on a 30" chain and I couldn't be happier with how it looks. I wasn't 100% sure but it arrived today and I love it.

I originally wanted the large oval key, but after I saw them side-by-side, I realized the size of this one is just perfect for me. I think it looks great on this dainty 30" chain, which also looks great with the chain of my diamond pendant.

I know it's quite basic, and not all that flashy.... but I think it's a great layering piece for every-day and will look beautiful during the current sweater weather. 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## LizO...

the1kayladawn said:


> I know I'm super late to the party, but I've been wanting a key since like 2010, and I finally made it happen with a pre-loved vintage key on a 30" chain and I couldn't be happier with how it looks. I wasn't 100% sure but it arrived today and I love it.
> 
> I originally wanted the large oval key, but after I saw them side-by-side, I realized the size of this one is just perfect for me. I think it looks great on this dainty 30" chain, which also looks great with the chain of my diamond pendant.
> 
> I know it's quite basic, and not all that flashy.... but I think it's a great layering piece for every-day and will look beautiful during the current sweater weather.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4884154


It Looks Great.


----------



## htduy89

Ladies, I have a question about the chain necklace to go with Tiffany's Key
I rotate my jewelry a lot, that's why I'm so done with sterling silver as they require too much work to keep them clean. So if I have to pick a white gold/gold chain outside, where should I go to?   Plus I feel like Tiffany's chain is too delicate.


----------



## Raech

Pandoraholic said:


> Here's the photos of how I had my keys on today.


This is gorgeous and I should have done that years ago. I bustier and 5 inches taller. I going to try to get the 36 inch chain. I already found this key preloved. Well, a worn twice exboyfriend gave it to her scenario. I'm excited. It's coming with ball chain 20 inch chain.


----------



## t1221

htduy89 said:


> Ladies, I have a question about the chain necklace to go with Tiffany's Key
> I rotate my jewelry a lot, that's why I'm so done with sterling silver as they require too much work to keep them clean. So if I have to pick a white gold/gold chain outside, where should I go to?   Plus I feel like Tiffany's chain is too delicate.



Tiffany's sells 18k gold chains so if you want something more durable, I suggest finding another gold chain at 14k (or at least lower than 18k if the chain is very delicate/thin) since there's more alloys that will make the chain stronger. The higher the gold percentage the easier it is to break. I was initially scared of my tiffany tsmile gold chain breaking because it was so thin but I've never had any problems and I switch it out quite a lot and have worn it to sleep.


----------



## Raech

the1kayladawn said:


> I know I'm super late to the party, but I've been wanting a key since like 2010, and I finally made it happen with a pre-loved vintage key on a 30" chain and I couldn't be happier with how it looks. I wasn't 100% sure but it arrived today and I love it.
> 
> I originally wanted the large oval key, but after I saw them side-by-side, I realized the size of this one is just perfect for me. I think it looks great on this dainty 30" chain, which also looks great with the chain of my diamond pendant.
> 
> I know it's quite basic, and not all that flashy.... but I think it's a great layering piece for every-day and will look beautiful during the current sweater weather.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4884154


I just now saw this. I love it. I too am late to the party in getting one. I got the 2.5 inch fluer key in silver. I don't like white gold and can't justify the platinum one (all my rings are platinum). It has a 20 inch ball chain, and I'm waiting for Tiffany to get 36 inch oval chain back in. I'm 5'8". Like you I was looking for an every day piece not super flashy. But I love yours a lot. I know I'm going to love mine when it arrives.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

htduy89 said:


> Ladies, I have a question about the chain necklace to go with Tiffany's Key
> I rotate my jewelry a lot, that's why I'm so done with sterling silver as they require too much work to keep them clean. So if I have to pick a white gold/gold chain outside, where should I go to?   Plus I feel like Tiffany's chain is too delicate.



Etsy! You can find lots of chains there in a variety of sizes, lengths, and karats.


----------



## Raech

New to me 2.5 inch Fleur de lis key. I'm over the moon in love. I have a 36 inch oval chain on backorder. Bought it for myself as a birthday gift. My birthday was 2 days after Valentine's day. This is a nice every day piece.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Raech said:


> New to me 2.5 inch Fleur de lis key. I'm over the moon in love. I have a 36 inch oval chain on backorder. Bought it for myself as a birthday gift. My birthday was 2 days after Valentine's day. This is a nice every day piece.


Looks great on you!  Love your Disney necklace as well.  If Tiffany ever did a Disney line (besides the Cruise line collection) I would be in trouble   .


----------



## Raech

AntiqueShopper said:


> Looks great on you!  Love your Disney necklace as well.  If Tiffany ever did a Disney line (besides the Cruise line collection) I would be in trouble   .


 Thank you. My husband bought it at the jewelry store for me for my birthday last year right before the pandemic. It's so fun and has great lines.
    I'm in love with this key. And I cannot believe I found one so flawless. Just wow. Yay.


----------



## the1kayladawn

Raech said:


> New to me 2.5 inch Fleur de lis key. I'm over the moon in love. I have a 36 inch oval chain on backorder. Bought it for myself as a birthday gift. My birthday was 2 days after Valentine's day. This is a nice every day piece.



THIS IS GORGEOUS!!! HOORAYYYYYY! I am still so in love with my key... I just wish the pandemic would end so I'd have more opportunity to wear it out


----------



## Raech

the1kayladawn said:


> THIS IS GORGEOUS!!! HOORAYYYYYY! I am still so in love with my key... I just wish the pandemic would end so I'd have more opportunity to wear it out


Thank you so much. I'm wearing mine today and most days. I just was told my oval link chain should ship tomorrow (was on backorder). I chose 36 inch because I'm 5'8" and busty. And if I want to wear it shorter I can loop it around my neck or wear this ball chain. I just brightened my key on foil with baking soda and boiling water for 30 mins Did a bracelet too so it would match a newer bracelet. Hello and grey oxidation bye bye. Lol


----------



## daisygrl

Ladies, those who have and love Fleur De Lis key (in platinum) - why do you love it? I am seriously contemplating on buying one but am indecisive. They look beautiful on all of you but I feel like I would not be able to pull it off... but the design is so pretty.


----------



## BPC

daisygrl said:


> Ladies, those who have and love Fleur De Lis key (in platinum) - why do you love it? I am seriously contemplating on buying one but am indecisive. They look beautiful on all of you but I feel like I would not be able to pull it off... but the design is so pretty.



Which one? Mine is the 1.5" platinum version. I think they have one smaller and one larger as well as just a different version these days.

I actually just wore it yesterday but it's not a piece I reach for frequently. I'm not a fan of how it layers so generally wear it on it's own.
Don't get me wrong, I think it's beautiful and was thrilled when I first got it (it was a gift from DH). Over the years though, I'm into much simpler pieces like the DBTY that I wear much more frequently.

If this is going to be something you'll wear regularly, then get it. But if you're unsure, I'd take the 5k that it costs (if you're talking about the version I own) and get a DBTY.


----------



## daisygrl

Thank you for your response! That is exactly the one to which I was referring! I feel about the same as you do. I was thrilled when I first saw it in the store and thought I had to have it. But its size makes it hard (for me) to have it as an everyday piece. The mini one does not quite have same design and is not as appealing to me. I was between this one and Fleur De Lis necklace (the simple $1,800 one) and I might go with that one instead.


----------



## daisygrl

BPC said:


> Which one? Mine is the 1.5" platinum version. I think they have one smaller and one larger as well as just a different version these days.
> 
> I actually just wore it yesterday but it's not a piece I reach for frequently. I'm not a fan of how it layers so generally wear it on it's own.
> Don't get me wrong, I think it's beautiful and was thrilled when I first got it (it was a gift from DH). Over the years though, I'm into much simpler pieces like the DBTY that I wear much more frequently.
> 
> If this is going to be something you'll wear regularly, then get it. But if you're unsure, I'd take the 5k that it costs (if you're talking about the version I own) and get a DBTY.
> 
> View attachment 5065548


Thank you for your response! That is exactly the one to which I was referring! I feel about the same as you do. I was thrilled when I first saw it in the store and thought I had to have it. But its size makes it hard (for me) to have it as an everyday piece. The mini one does not quite have same design and is not as appealing to me. I was between this one and Fleur De Lis necklace (the simple $1,800 one) and I might go with that one instead.


----------



## BPC

daisygrl said:


> Thank you for your response! That is exactly the one to which I was referring! I feel about the same as you do. I was thrilled when I first saw it in the store and thought I had to have it. But its size makes it hard (for me) to have it as an everyday piece. *The mini one does not quite have same design and is not as appealing to me*. I was between this one and Fleur De Lis necklace (the simple $1,800 one) and I might go with that one instead.



You're welcome!
I agree about the mini one - it looks more like a "pretzel" to me than a fleur de lis.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

does anyone have this or have tried this on and can share their thoughts? https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/brooches/tiffany-keys-fleur-de-lis-key-brooch-68916887/


----------



## snowbird2019

Does anyone have a mod shot of the diamond petal key in the mini or small size?


----------



## t1221

Kind of random but I saw this on the tiffany website today and I fell IN LOVE. It reminds me of the vca alhambra in some ways and I think it would be so pretty with other types of stones as well. Here's to adding it to the "love but can't afford" list :') 

I wasn't sure which thread to put this in but Fleur de Lis is in many key designs so this seemed like the most appropriate place to gush about this


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

t1221 said:


> Kind of random but I saw this on the tiffany website today and I fell IN LOVE. It reminds me of the vca alhambra in some ways and I think it would be so pretty with other types of stones as well. Here's to adding it to the "love but can't afford" list :')
> 
> I wasn't sure which thread to put this in but Fleur de Lis is in many key designs so this seemed like the most appropriate place to gush about this
> 
> View attachment 5294543
> View attachment 5294544


i saw this as well! it's pretty but rather expensive. it's limited edition which is so stressful


----------



## BPC

t1221 said:


> Kind of random but I saw this on the tiffany website today and I fell IN LOVE. It reminds me of the vca alhambra in some ways and I think it would be so pretty with other types of stones as well. Here's to adding it to the "love but can't afford" list :')
> 
> I wasn't sure which thread to put this in but Fleur de Lis is in many key designs so this seemed like the most appropriate place to gush about this
> 
> View attachment 5294543
> View attachment 5294544



I think this is gorgeous. Love the Fleur de Lis. It's not available on their site and I'm currently nowhere near a Tiffany to see it person unfortunately.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

BPC said:


> I think this is gorgeous. Love the Fleur de Lis. It's not available on their site and I'm currently nowhere near a Tiffany to see it person unfortunately.



Here's the link:






						Tiffany Fleur de Lis Pendant in Yellow Gold with Carnelian and Diamonds | Tiffany & Co.
					






					www.tiffany.com


----------



## BPC

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Here's the link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany Fleur de Lis Pendant in Yellow Gold with Carnelian and Diamonds | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiffany.com



Thank you, but it's not available on line


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Here's the newly launched limited edition Fleur de Lis Key Pendant, with carnelian.
	

		
			
		

		
	




My sweet SA just sent me this as we are selecting a key for darling daughter's 21st birthday. Visiting the store tomorrow for a look at the actual piece.


----------



## cc8

Can you ladies help me choose which key pendants? Tiffany keys are all beautiful, it is a very difficult decision. Which key will you choose? Do you prefer full diamond or just half diamond? Which one is suitable for everyday wear? These are around medium size. Please help me choose. Thanks.


----------



## Raech

cc8 said:


> Can you ladies help me choose which key pendants? Tiffany keys are all beautiful, it is a very difficult decision. Which key will you choose? Do you prefer full diamond or just half diamond? Which one is suitable for everyday wear? These are around medium size. Please help me choose. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659882
> View attachment 5659883
> View attachment 5659884
> View attachment 5659885


I like the first and last one. You really need to try them on.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Raech said:


> I like the first and last one. You really need to try them on.


This.


----------



## BPC

Raech said:


> I like the first and last one. You really need to try them on.


This.


----------



## Stella03

Keys are beautiful.


----------



## etudes

I love the first and last one, too. I'm biased because I have crown key and non diamond version of knot key, though.


----------



## dotty8

cc8 said:


> Can you ladies help me choose which key pendants? Tiffany keys are all beautiful, it is a very difficult decision. Which key will you choose? Do you prefer full diamond or just half diamond? Which one is suitable for everyday wear? These are around medium size. Please help me choose. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659882
> View attachment 5659883
> View attachment 5659884
> View attachment 5659885



I love the last two


----------



## QuelleFromage

cc8 said:


> Can you ladies help me choose which key pendants? Tiffany keys are all beautiful, it is a very difficult decision. Which key will you choose? Do you prefer full diamond or just half diamond? Which one is suitable for everyday wear? These are around medium size. Please help me choose. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659882
> View attachment 5659883
> View attachment 5659884
> View attachment 5659885


I like the first and the last, but they are definitely best seen in person!


----------



## atlcoach

cc8 said:


> Can you ladies help me choose which key pendants? Tiffany keys are all beautiful, it is a very difficult decision. Which key will you choose? Do you prefer full diamond or just half diamond? Which one is suitable for everyday wear? These are around medium size. Please help me choose. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659882
> View attachment 5659883
> View attachment 5659884
> View attachment 5659885


I love them all!  For every day wear, I would lean toward the first or last.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Last 2


----------



## Aporchuk

I like the second one from the top. It’s very feminine. I like the lace look.


----------



## GemsBerry

Mine. I'm a sacker for diamond studded Stars.


----------



## lovebug11

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I still love the Keys collection, especially the vintage ones.
> 
> Dainty RG Vintage Oval Key with David Yurman RG Pave Collectible
> 
> View attachment 4788955


Omg I want this exact model!! Do you think its good for everyday wear given it’s all diamonds?

Also, what chain length did you choose? Love the stacking look!


----------



## lovebug11

Just bought my first key!! Rose gold mini crown key. I tried the all diamond versions, including the fleur de lis and the vintage, but found it too much for everyday wear. I’ve dreamed of having one of these since I was a little girl ❤️ Thanks for letting me share!


----------

